# «Η μπούρκα είναι φυλακή» ;



## Ambrose (Jul 23, 2008)

*«Η μπούρκα είναι φυλακή»*
_Υπέρ της μη χορήγησης υπηκοότητας σε γυναίκα με μπούρκα δηλώνει Γαλλίδα υπουργός _

Γαλλίδα υπουργός, μουσουλμάνα το θρήσκευμα, δήλωσε ότι συμφωνεί με απόφαση ανώτατου δικαστηρίου σύμφωνα με την οποία αρνούνταν την υπηκοότητα σε γυναίκα από το Μαρόκο που φορά μπούρκα.

Όπως ανέφερε σε συνέντευξή της η Αλγερινής καταγωγής υπουργός Αστικών Θεμάτων Φαντέλα Αμάρα, η απόφαση «θα αποθάρρυνε ορισμένους φανατικούς από το να επιβάλλουν την μπούρκα στις γυναίκες τους».

Χαρακτήρισε μάλιστα την μπούρκα «φυλακή και έμβλημα ενός απολυταρχικού πολιτικού καθεστώτος» και υπογράμμισε ότι τόσο η μαντίλα και το η μπούρκα είναι σύμβολα καταπίεσης για τις γυναίκες και δεν συνάδουν με τις αξίες της Γαλλίας.

Η απόφαση του γαλλικού Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας (Conseil d'Etat) εκδόθηκε τον περασμένο μήνα και σύμφωνα με την οποία η Μαροκινή γυναίκα, που είναι παντρεμένη με Γάλλο και έχουν τρία παιδιά, δεν μπορούσε να λάβει την υπηκοότητα.

Αν και η γυναίκα, επισημαίνει το BBC, δηλώνει ότι δεν θέλησε να αμφισβητήσει τις θεμελιώδεις αξίες της Γαλλίας, οι κοινωνικές υπηρεσίες αναφέρουν ότι η Μαροκινή ζει «εντελώς υποταγμένη από τους άνδρες συγγενείς της».

http://www.in.gr/NEWS/article.asp?lngEntityID=919983


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2008)

Γιατί, αμφιβάλλει κανείς ότι είναι φυλακή η μπούρκα; 
Εδώ στην Ελλάδα ξεσηκώθηκαν οι γυναικείες οργανώσεις όταν η κυβέρνηση ανακοίνωσε ότι θα επαναφέρει τη δυνατότητα να παίρνει η γυναίκα το επώνυμο του συζύγου της, λέγοντας ότι μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο θα βρουν ευκαιρία κάποιοι σύζυγοι να καταδυναστεύσουν τις γυναίκες τους. 
Και δεν είναι φυλακή και καταπίεση η μπούρκα; Ή θα ισχυριστεί κανένας ότι κάποιες γυναίκες έχουν βίτσιο να ντύνονται έτσι;





Αυτό που συμβαίνει τελικά είναι, αυτοί οι φανατικοί δυνάστες των γυναικών επιχειρούν να εκμεταλλευτούν τους δημοκρατικούς θεσμούς των χωρών στις οποίες κατοικούν τώρα, για να συνεχίσουν να καταπιέζουν τις γυναίκες και τις κόρες τους.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2008)

Εμένα πάντως αυτό που με βγάζει από τα ρούχα μου είναι το εξής:
Οι υπέρμαχοι των διαφόρων ειδών καλυμμάτων, π.χ. μπούργκας, φερετζέδων κτλ δηλώνουν ότι η μη αποδοχή των ενδυμάτων τους από τις δυτικές χώρες συνιστά καταπίεση των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων, παραβίαση των ατομικών και θρησκευτικών τους ελευθεριών κτλ κτλ.

Όμως, όταν δυτικές γυναίκες επισκέπτονται τις χώρες με θεοκρατικά ισλαμικά καθεστώτα, πρέπει να καλύπτονται. Αυτό δεν είναι παραβίαση των ελευθεριών τους; 

Επομένως, όχι δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά. Ή ελευθερία ένθεν και ένθεν, ή απαγόρευση.


----------



## cythere (Jul 23, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό που συμβαίνει τελικά είναι, αυτοί οι φανατικοί δυνάστες των γυναικών επιχειρούν να εκμεταλλευτούν τους δημοκρατικούς θεσμούς των χωρών στις οποίες κατοικούν τώρα, για να *συνεχίσουν να καταπιέζουν τις γυναίκες και τις κόρες τους*.


 
Με χειρότερη έκφραση καταπίεσης τα εγκλήματα τιμής, όπου οι ίδιοι οι γονείς σκοτώνουν την κόρη τους αν θεωρηθεί ότι έκανε κάτι άσεμνο. Δυστυχώς, τα εγκλήματα τιμής είναι καθημερινότητα στη Γαλλία, τη Γερμανία, την Ολλανδία, το Βέλγιο, και πολλές γυναίκες κάθε χρόνο βρίσκουν φριχτό θάνατο από τους ίδιους τους συγγενείς τους.
Ατελείωτη μεσαιωνική φρίκη... Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2008)

Μα είναι αστείο να μιλάνε για καταπίεση και παραβίαση ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων αυτοί που δεν κάνουν τίποτε άλλο εκτός από αυτό. Πόσα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα έχει η γυναίκα στο Μαρόκο ή στη Σαουδική Αραβία ή οπουδήποτε αλλού, όπου απαγορεύεται να κυκλοφορήσει χωρίς μπούρκα ή να οδηγήσει αυτοκίνητο ή και μόνο να κυκλοφορήσει στο δρόμο χωρίς συνοδεία άρρενος μέλους της οικογένειας;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2008)

Συμφωνώ, Αλεξάνδρα, απλώς αυτό που υποστηρίζουν είναι ότι «εμείς έτσι το βλέπουμε, αυτή τη θρησκεία έχουμε επιλέξει, επομένως αφήστε μας ήσυχους να κάνουμε ό,τι θέλουμε». 

Δεδομένου ότι η θρησκευτική παράδοση στην οποία βασίζονται θεωρεί υποδεέστερη τη γυναίκα, θέλουν να παραμείνει η κατάσταση ως έχει παντού, ακόμα και σε διαφορετικές χώρες. Μέχρι εδώ, ας πούμε ότι συμφωνούμε.

Όμως, ρε φίλε, όταν έρχομαι εγώ στη χώρα σου, θα κυκλοφορώ όπως κυκλοφορώ και στο σπίτι μου χωρίς κίνδυνο να μου επιβληθούν διάφορες ποινές. Αλλιώς, όταν έρχεσαι εσύ στη δική μου, θα σέβεσαι τους νόμους της και τις κοινωνικές συνθήκες της. Γκέκε;


----------



## curry (Jul 23, 2008)

Κάθε άνθρωπος έχει το δικαίωμα να διαλέγει τη φυλακή του. Στην περίπτωση αυτή μιλάμε πραγματικά για επιλογή;
Την μπούρκα την επιλέγουν οι μουσουλμάνες γυναίκες με τον ίδιο τρόπο που επιλέγουν την πορνεία οι ανήλικες αφρικάνες της Σοφοκλέους. Με τον βούρδουλα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2008)

curry said:


> Την μπούρκα την επιλέγουν οι μουσουλμάνες γυναίκες με τον ίδιο τρόπο που επιλέγουν την πορνεία οι ανήλικες αφρικάνες της Σοφοκλέους. Με τον βούρδουλα.


Φυσικά. Εγώ είχα στο μυαλό μου περισσότερο γυναίκες που το θεωρούν επιλογή τους λόγω θρησκείας. Έχω γνωρίσει αρκετές στην Τουρκία. 
Βέβαια, η επιλογή δεν είναι πάντα πραγματική, διότι πολλές φορές είναι απόρροια της πίεσης του κοινωνικού περίγυρου. 
Πάντως, και για να γυρίσουμε στο θέμα, η συγκεκριμένη επιλογή είναι φριχτή, για τα δικά μου δεδομένα πάντα. Μιλάμε τώρα για Τουρκία, με 40 βαθμούς υπό σκιάν, και γυναίκες να κυκλοφορούν μαντιλοφορεμένες, με βαριά παλτό με μακρύ μανίκι και ποδόγυρο πάνω από τα άλλα ρούχα τους. 
Η μόδα όμως, μόδα, α! Μαντιλάκι ασορτί με πεδιλάκι και ασορτί με τσιμπιδάκι που κρατάει το μαντιλάκι στη θέση του. Παλτό ομοίων αποχρώσεων και φουστίτσα σινιέ να ξεπροβάλλει από τον ποδόγυρο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 23, 2008)

Palavra; said:


> Όμως, ρε φίλε, όταν έρχομαι εγώ στη χώρα σου, θα κυκλοφορώ όπως κυκλοφορώ και στο σπίτι μου χωρίς κίνδυνο να μου επιβληθούν διάφορες ποινές. Αλλιώς, όταν έρχεσαι εσύ στη δική μου, θα σέβεσαι τους νόμους της και τις κοινωνικές συνθήκες της. Γκέκε;



Νομίζω ότι αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος (υπεραπλουστεύοντας) που το δικαστήριο δεν τη δέχτηκε.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> υπεραπλουστεύοντας


Γιατί το λες αυτό;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 23, 2008)

Γιατί δεν ξέρω όλο το σκεπτικό της απόφασης του δικαστηρίου.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 23, 2008)

Δηλ. when in Rome, do as the Romans do.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2008)

[Joke]Εννούσα γιατί λες ότι υπεραπλουστεύω, τι δηλαδή, επειδή μιλάω σαν την αβατάρα μου;;;[/Joke]


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 23, 2008)

Όχι, όχι... δεν εννοούσα ότι υπεραπλουστεύεις εσύ, αλλά ότι ο λόγος για τον οποίο δεν της δώσανε την υπηκοότητα _με απλά λόγια_ είναι το "στη Ρώμη κάνε όπως οι Ρωμαίοι" (ή όπως αλλιώς το λέμε στα Ελληνικά αυτό).

:)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2008)

Εκτός αυτού, η Γαλλία φημίζεται για το λαϊκό χαρακτήρα του κράτους σε όλες τις εκφάνσεις του (βλ. και σχετική απαγόρευση θρησκευτικών συμβόλων στα σχολεία).


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 23, 2008)

Ναι, και πολύ καλά κάνει για μένα. Άντε με το καλό κι από εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2008)

Καλά! Εδώ ένα θρήσκευμα στις ταυτότητες καταργήσαμε και έκλεισε το Σύνταγμα, φαντάζεσαι να απαγορευτεί να φαίνεται ο σταυρός σου (αν φοράς) στο σχολείο; Τον βλέπω τον Πλεύρη με αποπληξία στο νοσοκομείο...


----------



## sopherina (Jul 23, 2008)

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι οι γυναίκες καταπιέζονται να φορέσουν μπούρκα. Και λέω "υποθέσουμε", γιατί το είδος της καταπίεσης που δέχονται είναι αντίστοιχο με την καταπίεση της δυτικής γυναίκας να αποτριχώνει τα πόδια της: καταπίεση μεν, γι' αυτές όμως είναι κάτι δεδομένο, δεν διανοούνται να μην το κάνουν.
Ας υποθέσουμε όμως...
Και ρωτάω εγώ: Ποιος απελευθερώνει τον καταπιεσμένο (παντού και πάντα στην ιστορία, όχι μόνο σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση) παρά ο ίδιος τον εαυτό του; Δεν είναι αφέλεια να πιστεύουμε ότι η ελευθερία χαρίζεται από κάποιον άλλο;
Κι έχω και μια δεύτερη απορία: Τελικά μήπως όλες αυτές οι απαγορεύσεις των υπέρμαχων του κοσμικού κράτους είναι ένας εύκολος τρόπος να ξεμπερδεύουν οι "προοδευτικοί" με τους "βρωμο- μετανάστες" και να συγκαλύψουν και τον ρατσισμό τους; Όπου ρατσισμός σημαίνει να είσαι πεπεισμένος για την ανωτερότητα της δικής σου κουλτούρας και να μην δέχεσαι την κουλτούρα του άλλου.
Α! Και μου προέκυψε και μία τρίτη: Αν τελικά ο καταπιεσμένος είναι αυτός που πρέπει να σπάσει τα δεσμά του, μήπως τελικά με το να του κόβεις τον δρόμο προς μια άλλη χώρα, πιο "ελεύθερη", με το να του απαγορεύεις τη φοίτηση σε "laiques" σχολεία και στα πανεπιστήμια, τελικά του στερείς τη μοναδική ευκαιρία συνειδητοποίησης της ελευθερίας; Μήπως τον καταδικάζεις στον αιώνιο σκοταδισμό;
Πριν μου απαντήσετε, να δώσω κάποιες διευκρινίσεις για μένα:
1)ΔΕΝ φοράω μπούρκα.
2)Αποτριχώνομαι. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2008)

Αυτό ακριβώς λένε και εκείνοι. 
Θεμιτό να υιοθετήσεις μια θρησκεία η οποία δίνει οδηγίες στους άντρες του τύπου «η τιμωρία προς τις γυναίκες να είναι λογική και να μην ξεπερνά ένα όριο» (δηλαδή, μην τις δείρετε πολύ, λέω εγώ). Θεμιτό, γιατί έτσι πιστεύεις ότι θα σώσεις την ψυχή σου.

Αθέμιτο είναι να μην έχεις άλλη επιλογή. 

Και εξηγώ: η ΚΔ λέει ότι ο άντρας είναι ανώτερος από τη γυναίκα-δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς το απόσπασμα, είναι σε επιστολή του Παύλου προς Κορινθίους. Εκεί λοιπόν γράφει ότι «πάνω από τη γυναίκα ο άντρας, πάνω από τον άντρα η εκκλησία, πάνω από την εκκλησία ο Χριστός». Γράφει επίσης ότι οι γυναίκες δεν πρέπει να ανοίγουν το στόμα τους στην εκκλησία, παρά να πηγαίνουν σπίτι τους και να εκφράζουν τις απορίες τους στον άντρα τους. Μέχρι εδώ, καλά.

Εμείς όμως, στη χώρα στην οποία ζούμε, έχουμε την επιλογή να μην υπακούμε στις επιβολές αυτές, να αμφισβητούμε τη θρησκεία μας, να μη φοράμε μαντήλι στο κεφάλι στην εκκλησία (άλλη προσταγή του Παύλου αυτή), καθώς και να μην πηγαίνουμε καθόλου στην εκκλησία γιατί είμαστε δωδεκαθεΐστριες, βουδίστριες, άθεες, οπαδοί του Ζωροαστρισμού (κάτω το πλύσιμο τώρα!) κτλ κτλ.

Οι γυναίκες σε χώρες με θεοκρατικά καθεστώτα έχουν την εξής επιλογή: μπούρκα ή θάνατος.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 23, 2008)

sopherina said:


> Ποιος απελευθερώνει τον καταπιεσμένο (παντού και πάντα στην ιστορία, όχι μόνο σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση) παρά ο ίδιος τον εαυτό του;



Είναι αυτό πάντα δυνατό; Το περιβάλλον ασκεί καθοριστική επιρροή, όσο κι αν δεν θέλουμε να το πιστέψουμε. Δηλ. μια γυναίκα που δεν θέλει να φοράει μπούρκα, τι της μένει να κάνει; Να μεταναστεύσει;



sopherina said:


> Τελικά μήπως όλες αυτές οι απαγορεύσεις των υπέρμαχων του κοσμικού κράτους είναι ένας εύκολος τρόπος να ξεμπερδεύουν οι "προοδευτικοί" με τους "βρωμο- μετανάστες" και να συγκαλύψουν και τον ρατσισμό τους; Όπου ρατσισμός σημαίνει να είσαι πεπεισμένος για την ανωτερότητα της δικής σου κουλτούρας και να μην δέχεσαι την κουλτούρα του άλλου.



Μα αν ένα κράτος είναι κοσμικό κράτος, γιατί πρέπει να δεχτεί κάτι που είναι αντίθετο στις αρχές πάνω στις οποίες έχει θεμελιωθεί και σε αυτά που προασπίζεται; Λέω εγώ τώρα, έτσι... :)


----------



## sopherina (Jul 23, 2008)

Εναντίον της μπούρκας είμαι κι εγώ, με παρεξήγησες. Διαφωνώ με τον τρόπο (εύκολο και ρηχό, κατά τη γνώμη μου)με τον οποίο αντιμετωπίζουμε το ζήτημα οι Δυτικοί. Για μένα, η κατάργησή της πρέπει να είναι μια κατάκτηση των καταπιεσμένων γυναικών και όχι επιβεβλημένη. Το ερώτημα είναι: "πώς θα γίνει να καταργηθεί η μπούρκα γιατί αυτό θα αποτελεί αίτημα της ίδιας της μουσουλμανικής κοινότητας/κοινωνίας".


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 23, 2008)

sopherina said:


> Το ερώτημα είναι: "πώς θα γίνει να καταργηθεί η μπούρκα γιατί αυτό θα αποτελεί αίτημα της ίδιας της μουσουλμανικής κοινότητας/κοινωνίας".



Μ' αυτό συμφωνώ κι εγώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2008)

sopherina said:


> "πώς θα γίνει να καταργηθεί η μπούρκα γιατί αυτό θα αποτελεί αίτημα της ίδιας της μουσουλμανικής κοινότητας/κοινωνίας".



Ένα βήμα είναι η χορήγηση επιλογών σε ξένες χώρες. Όχι, κύριέ μου, η κυρία σου θα φορέσει τα δυτικά ρουχαλάκια της. Καλώς; Γιατί αν όχι, κάτσε σπίτι σου. Και εδώ, συμφωνώ με τον Αμβρόσιο: η Γαλλία είναι λαϊκό κράτος, και έτσι φέρεται. Για ποιο λόγο να αλλάξει;

Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι ο καταναλωτισμός θα κάνει το θαύμα του τελικά και θα οδηγήσει σε χαλάρωση των αυστηρών ηθών και σε εκείνες τις χώρες.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 23, 2008)

Φίλοι που ζουν εδώ και κάποιον καιρό στο Κατάρ, φυσικά σε compound, μας είπαν ότι -παραδόξως- μένει σε ένα τμήμα του και μια οικογένεια ντόπιων. Οι γυναίκες βγαίνουν πάντα συνοδεία του αντρός, και είναι συνέχεια καλυμμένες από πάνω ως κάτω. Παρόλα αυτά, βγαίνουν και ψωνίζουν και σηκώνουν ό,τι μάρκα υπάρχει από τα μαγαζιά. Και το ερώτημα ήταν: πότε στην ευχή τα φοράνε όλα αυτά;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2008)

Από κάτω. Βγάζεις τη μπούργκα και ταρά! Έτοιμο το σουπερμόντελ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2008)

Η αρχική είδηση είναι εδώ και εδώ. Βοηθάνε να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα την απόφαση του γαλλικού δικαστηρίου.

Και επειδή απολαμβάνω τις συγκρούσεις με τη sopherina:

_Ποιος απελευθερώνει τον καταπιεσμένο (παντού και πάντα στην ιστορία, όχι μόνο σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση) παρά ο ίδιος τον εαυτό του; Δεν είναι αφέλεια να πιστεύουμε ότι η ελευθερία χαρίζεται από κάποιον άλλο;_​
Συνήθως και κατά κανόνα, η ελευθερία χαρίζεται από τους λίγους στους πολλούς.

_δεύτερη απορία: Τελικά μήπως όλες αυτές οι απαγορεύσεις των υπέρμαχων του κοσμικού κράτους είναι ένας εύκολος τρόπος να ξεμπερδεύουν οι "προοδευτικοί" με τους "βρωμο-μετανάστες" και να συγκαλύψουν και τον ρατσισμό τους; Όπου ρατσισμός σημαίνει να είσαι πεπεισμένος για την ανωτερότητα της δικής σου κουλτούρας και να μην δέχεσαι την κουλτούρα του άλλου._​
Πέρα από το ρατσισμό (που υπάρχει), η δυτική κοινωνία με τις αξίες του Διαφωτισμού είναι υποχρεωμένη να προασπίσει αυτές τις αξίες και να τις διαδώσει. Αυτό προσπάθησαν να κάνουν κάποτε και οι Άραβες για τις αξίες της θρησκείας τους και του πολιτισμού τους. Εντάξει, να μην πάμε στο σπίτι τους να κηρύξουμε τον Διαφωτισμό, αλλά, όταν αυτοί έρχονται στο δικό μας, ας αποφασίσουμε, τέλος πάντων, πιστεύουμε ή δεν πιστεύουμε στην ανωτερότητα αυτών των αξιών; Αξίζει να τις διαδώσουμε ή να βάλουμε πάνω απ' όλα την ευθιξία του κάθε αγράμματου, μειονεκτικού, θρησκομανούς, καταπιεζόμενου και άλλων μη δημοκρατικών δυνάμεων;

_και μία τρίτη: Αν τελικά ο καταπιεσμένος είναι αυτός που πρέπει να σπάσει τα δεσμά του, μήπως τελικά με το να του κόβεις τον δρόμο προς μια άλλη χώρα, πιο "ελεύθερη", με το να του απαγορεύεις τη φοίτηση σε "laiques" σχολεία και στα πανεπιστήμια, τελικά του στερείς τη μοναδική ευκαιρία συνειδητοποίησης της ελευθερίας; Μήπως τον καταδικάζεις στον αιώνιο σκοταδισμό;_​
Δεν αναφέρεσαι εδώ στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, όπου δεν ισχύουν αυτά. Αλλά στην ευρύτερη συζήτηση που γίνεται στη Γαλλία κυρίως. Εδώ απαιτείται πιο φλύαρη απάντηση. Ες αύριον.

Προς το παρόν, το κύριο ερώτημα που θέτω εγώ και είναι μέσα στο θέμα μας είναι το δεύτερο.


*Γλωσσικό σχόλιο:*
Αλήθεια, γιατί είναι τόσο διαδεδομένη η *_μπούργκα_; Αφού είναι burka (ή άλλες παραλλαγές του [rk]) και στα ελληνικά το «ργκ» είναι εντελώς ξένο.


----------



## curry (Jul 24, 2008)

Λοιπόν χτες έβραζε ο τόπος. Πετυχαίνω στην Ερμού, απόγευμα, ένα ζευγάρι: ένας πολύ μελαχροινός (με αφρικάνικα χαρακτηριστικά) μουσάτος κύριος με βερμούδα, κοντομάνικο, σανδαλάκι, παγωτάκι. Δίπλα του, μια γυναίκα τυλιγμένη από την κορυφή ως τα νύχια με μαύρα: τσαντόρ, μαντήλα, φερετζές. Χωρίς παγωτάκι βέβαια - το σανδαλάκι, αν υπήρχε, δεν φαινόταν. Βασικά, το μόνο που φαινόταν με το ζόρι - δεν υπερβάλλω - ήταν τα μάτια της. Δεν έχω δει τόσο ακραία περίπτωση άλλη φορά στην Αθήνα.
Συγνώμη, αλλά στη χώρα του ο τυπάς αποκλείεται να μπορεί να κυκλοφορήσει με βερμούδα. Φυσικά δεν ξέρω τα οικογενειακά τους, αλλά δυστυχώς σκέφτομαι ότι η περίπτωσή τους είναι "τα καλά και συμφέροντα". Το Κοράνι προβλέπει σεμνή ενδυμασία και για άντρες και για γυναίκες.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 24, 2008)

curry said:


> Λοιπόν .
> Συγνώμη, αλλά στη χώρα του ο τυπάς αποκλείεται να μπορεί να κυκλοφορήσει με βερμούδα. Φυσικά δεν ξέρω τα οικογενειακά τους, αλλά δυστυχώς σκέφτομαι ότι η περίπτωσή τους είναι "τα καλά και συμφέροντα". Το Κοράνι προβλέπει σεμνή ενδυμασία και για άντρες και για γυναίκες.



Το πρόβλημά μου εμένα είναι όταν ο τυπάς θα απαιτήσει, επικαλούμενος τη θρησκεία του, να καλύψει το κορμί της και η δική μου γυναίκα ή φίλη ή αδερφή. Τότε, ειλικρινά, θα γράψω στα παλιά μου παπούτσια όλο τον διαφωτισμό και θα απαιτήσω να τον χώσουν στο πρώτο αεροπλάνο και να τον στείλουν απο κει που ήρθε.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> *Γλωσσικό σχόλιο:*
> 
> Αλήθεια, γιατί είναι τόσο διαδεδομένη η *_μπούργκα_; Αφού είναι burka (ή άλλες παραλλαγές του [rk]) και στα ελληνικά το «ργκ» είναι εντελώς ξένο.



Υποθέτω ότι κάνει πιο πρωτόγονο και άγριο με *γκ*, όπως ας πούμε *μπ*ρίζα και πρίζα.

Για τη μπούρ(γ)κα -προφανώς είμαι εναντίον- θεωρώ πως είναι απλώς ένα ακόμα στοιχείο της καταπίεσης των γυναικών στα θεοκρατικά κράτη/περιβάλλοντα, μαζί με πολλά άλλα που δεν είναι τόσο "μπουγιόρικα" αλλά είναι ίσως πιο ουσιαστικά. Καταλαβαίνω και συμμερίζομαι την γαλλική απόφαση να υπερασπιστεί τις αξίες του διαφωτισμού και δεν το εκλαμβάνω σαν απόρριψη αλλά μάλλον σαν ένα στοιχείο πίεσης που θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει διέξοδο σε όσες γυναίκες θέλουν να απαλλαγούν από το βάσανο. 
Στο σχολείο των παιδιών μου, είχαμε δυο κοριτσάκια από την Αίγυπτο των οποίων η μητέρα, που τα συνόδευε κάθε πρωί, φορούσε μαντίλα και καφτάνι. Τα κοριτσάκια είχαν πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα με αυτό. Τους έκανε πολύ πιο δύσκολη την -έτσι κι αλλιώς προβληματική- προσαρμογή τους. Μπορώ να πω ότι η συμπεριφορά της μητέρας ήταν που δημιουργούσε περισσότερη απόσταση παρά το χρώμα του δέρματος ή η γλώσσα.

Όταν είχα πάει πρόσφατα στην Πόλη, μέσα στο τραμ, έπιασα κουβέντα με μια πολύ νεαρή γυναίκα που φορούσε μια γαλάζια μακριά μαντίλα και από κάτω μοντέρνα πουκαμίσα, τζινάκι και πέδιλα. Ήταν παντρεμένη, φοιτήτρια, και μιλούσε Ελληνικά γιατί ήταν από τους μουσουλμάνους Έλληνες της Πόλης. Επειδή ήταν πολύ φιλική πήρα το θάρρος να την ρωτήσω αν φοράει την μαντίλα για θρησκευτικούς λόγους ή αν την υποχρεώνει η οικογένεια ή κάτι άλλο. Μου είπε λοιπόν ότι ούτε από την οικογένεια είχε πίεση ούτε θρησκευτικοί λόγοι της το επέβαλαν αλλά ότι η μαντίλα είναι ένας βολικός τρόπος να περνάει απαρατήρητη και να μην γίνεται στόχος πειραγμάτων και "κολλήματος" εκ μέρους των αντρών, κυρίως όταν ήταν ανύπαντρη αλλά και τώρα. Μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά: _όταν φοράω την μαντίλα, είμαι γι αυτούς κάτι σαν την Παναγία, όταν είμαι ασκέπαστη είμαι "εύκολη"!_

Δείτε αυτήν την καταπληκτική τανία: Η μέρα που έγινα γυναίκα


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2008)

Πάντως, πιστεύω ότι το σκέπασμα προκαλεί τη συμπεριφορά τους. Τι εννοώ: όταν είναι όλες σκεπασμένες, η μία που δε θα είναι και αστράγαλο να δείξει, εξώλης και προώλης θα τους φανεί.


----------



## sopherina (Jul 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Και επειδή απολαμβάνω τις συγκρούσεις με τη sopherina


Απ' τα ωραιότερα κοπλιμέντα, ευχαριστώ!:)
Πιστεύω όμως ότι μόνο διά ζώσης θα μπορούσαμε να συζητήσουμε διεξοδικά το ζήτημα, γιατί βασικές έννοιες χρήζουν καθορισμού. Για παράδειγμα τι είδους ελευθερία ήταν η ελευθερία που χαρίστηκε από τους λίγους στους πολλούς και τι έγινε με τις φορές που οι πολλοί διεκδίκησαν ελευθερία για τον εαυτό τους. Αυτή είναι μια ιστορική συζήτηση που αναμφισβήτητα θα μας πάρει πολύύύύ χρόνο.
Επίσης, θα πρέπει να συζητήσουμε το ζήτημα των αξιών γενικά και των αξιών του διαφωτισμού ειδικότερα. Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτό που ονομάζουμε "αξίες" είναι λίγο- πολύ κάποιες αλήθειες διαχρονικές και πανανθρώπινες που υπερασπίζονται το δίκαιο και την αξιοπρέπεια. Αυτό που θέλησε να κηρύξει με τις αξίες του ο Διαφωτισμός ουσιαστικά αντικατέστησε (αν και σε γενικές γραμμές συμπορεύεται με) τις αξίες του Χριστιανισμού. Και τις ίδιες πάνω- κάτω αξίες τις κηρύττει και το Ισλάμ και άλλες θρησκείες. Γιατί οι αξίες εξυπηρετούν τον ίδιο σκοπό: τη διασφάλιση αυτού που χονδρικά αποκαλούμε "ηθική τάξη", όσο είναι δυνατόν, προκειμένου να υπάρχει κοινωνική συνοχή και ειρήνη. Επειδή όμως σε όλες τις κοινωνίες υπάρχουν οι κοινωνικά ισχυροί και οι κοινωνικά... "ασ' τα να πάνε", οι αξίες ερμηνεύονται και παρερμηνεύονται κάθε φορά κατά το δοκούν, ανάλογα και με τις ιστορικές συνθήκες και με τους κοινωνικούς συσχετισμούς. Τώρα θα μου πεις, "και στη Δύση ανδροκρατούμενη είναι η κοινωνία, δεν φοράνε όμως οι γυναίκες μπούρκα". Ναι, όντως, καταπιέζονται όμως με διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Κι ας μην έχουμε στο μυαλό μας μόνο την αστή κυρία, ας σκεφτούμε και την ανήλικη πόρνη ή χίλια δυο άλλα "ωραία" του δυτικού κόσμου, ο οποίος με την "ανωτερότητα" της κουλτούρας και των αξιών του δεν μπόρεσε να εξαλέιψει.
Και γιατι τα λέω όλ' αυτά; Γιατί αμφισβητώ το κατά πόσο αυτές οι ρημαδο- αξίες του ρημαδο- Διαφωτισμού έχουν τόσο διαφορετικό ποιόν και στόχο από τις αξίες των θρησκειών, του Ισλάμ εν τω προκειμένω. Απλά αντί για Εκκλησία έχουμε Κράτος. (Και Κράτος και Εκκλησία πολύ συχνά). Αυτό που κάνει την ειδοποιό διαφορά, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι οι κοινωνικές συνθήκες που επιτρέπουν την εφαρμογή ή τη διαστρέβλωσή τους. Κι έτσι επανερχόμαστε στο ζήτημα της ελευθερίας και το πώς αυτή γίνεται κοινωνικό αίτημα και πώς διεκδικείται.
Ουφ! Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, Νίκελ, είναι να μη μου πεις εμένα καλά λόγια... :)


----------



## curry (Jul 24, 2008)

Για να μείνω στο θέμα της μπουρκάς και του εν γένει "μπαμπουλώματος" της γυναίκας στις μουσουλμανικές χώρες, να πω το εξής: το πρόβλημα είναι στην ερμηνεία του Κορανιού ως έναν βαθμό. 
Δηλαδή, το Κοράνι δεν λέει πουθενά ρητώς ότι ο άντρας πρέπει να κυκλοφορεί όπως θέλει ενώ η γυναίκα όχι. Θέτει τις ίδιες προϋποθέσεις και για τους δύο, δηλαδή σεμνή ένδυση - όπως χριστιανισμός. Δυστυχώς, το Κοράνι ερμηνεύεται από τον εκάστοτε ιμάμη - ή όπως τους λένε - που μπορεί να είναι μετριοπαθής και μια χαρά, μπορεί όμως να είναι και Ταλιμπάν. 
Και αυτό ισχύει για πολλά πράγματα που γράφει το Κοράνι. Όπως ισχύει και για τα χριστιανικά κείμενα και τον τρόπο που ερμηνεύονται από τον εκάστοτε παπά (κλπ).

Και κάτι που ήθελα να γράψω από χτες κι όλο το ξεχνάω: σε πολλά μοναστήρια ανά την Ελλάδα, αν πας και φοράς βερμούδα ή παντελόνι (κι ας είναι φαρδιά σαν βράκα κρητική) σε υποχρεώνουν να βάλεις αυτές τις υπέροχες ριγέ κλαρωτές φουστάρες - και μοιάζεις με σούργελο. 
Φυσικά, πάει περίπατο κάθε σεβασμός, κατάνυξη ή θρησκευτικό αίσθημα, αφού η μία γελάει με τα χάλια της άλλης. Πολύ γέλιο μιλάμε.


----------



## efi (Jul 24, 2008)

Για τον σύζυγο δε λέει τίποτε η απόφαση; Πώς αυτός, ευρωπαίος άνθρωπος, έχει τέτοιες αντιλήψεις περί οικογενειακής ηθικής; Έτσι καθαρή θα τη βγάλει ο βιτσιόζος;
Και το άλλο που δεν πολυκατάλαβα, ο γάμος τώρα, είναι έγκυρος στη Γαλλία; Και, αν η γυναίκα φύγει, θα μπορεί να βλέπει τα παιδιά της όποτε θέλει; 
Και στην άπιστη, έχουν θέσει καμιά προθεσμία; Αν δηλαδή, σε δύο μήνες πετάξει τη μπούρκα, κάνει εντατικά γαλλικά, τρία μπότοξ, ρινοπλαστική, τάμι τακ και ανταύγιες στο μαλλί, την πήρε την υπηκοότητα;
Όχι, γιατί αν είναι έτσι, να τρέξω να βγάλω πατέντα για το ριάλιτι που θα ακολουθήσει!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2008)

Σοφέρ, το τι αξίες κυρήττει το Ισλάμ και ο Χριστιανισμός όντως, από κοντά θα πρέπει να συζητηθεί. Εν συντομία όμως, το Κοράνι σαφέστατα δίνει στη γυναίκα κατώτερη θέση. Π.χ. λέει ότι «πρέπει να έχετε 2 μάρτυρες όταν συντάσσετε νομικές πράξεις (δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι είδους), αν όμως δεν έχετε 2 μάρτυρες πάρτε 1 μάρτυρα και 2 γυναίκες, επειδή καθώς είναι ελαφρόμυαλες, η μία θα θυμίζει στην άλλη τι πρέπει να κάνει».
Όχι ότι ο Χριστιανισμός δε δίνει κατώτερη θέση στη γυναίκα, το κάθε άλλο (βλ. προηγούμενο ποστ μου). Το θέμα είναι ότι τα θεοκρατικά καθεστώτα δεν αφήνουν περιθώρια επιλογής. Και ναι, τρομάζω και μόνο που σκέφτομαι πώς θα ήταν η ζωή μας αν ζούσαμε σε θεοκρατικό (χριστιανικό) καθεστώς του Μεσαίωνα. Αλλά δε ζούμε. Οι γυναίκες που φορούν μπούρκες όμως ζουν. Και δυστυχώς, όχι πάντα οικειοθελώς.


----------



## sopherina (Jul 24, 2008)

Πού διαφωνούμε, Παυλάρα; :)


----------



## sopherina (Jul 25, 2008)

Και μια και συμφωνούμε στη θέση της γυναίκας στο Ισλάμ και στον Χριστιανισμό, ας αναφερθώ στη θέση της γυναίκας στήν περίφημη γαλλική επανάσταση, που διαπνεόταν από τις αξίες του Διαφωτισμού (επί τούτου δεν υπάρχει αντίρρηση, έτσι; ;) ). Όπου η επανάσταση διατύπωσε τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου και του Πολίτη κι έπρεπε να εμφανιστεί μία Olympe de Gouges για να υπερασπιστεί και να προτάξει τα Δικαιώματα της Γυναίκας και της Πολίτισσας. Οι γαλλομαθείς καταλαβαίνουμε την αμφισημία της λέξης "homme". Και το αν δικαιώθηκε η Olympe... μεγάλη ιστορία, όσο και η ιστορία του φεμινιστικού κινήματος. 
(Αντε, ρε Ζεφ., βγάλε κι εσύ το ροζ βιβλίο)!!! :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2008)

Προφανώς δε σε εννόησα, αυθάδικο πιτσιρδέλι, που ακόμα δεν ήρθες με πήρες στο ψιλό! Λοιπόν, ήθελα να πω ότι αν και γενικώς έχεις δίκιο σε όλα, το θέμα είναι ότι καλύτερο το στραβό που υπάρχει τώρα, παρά το στραβότερο που υπήρχε παλιά και που υπάρχει ακόμα σε άλλες κοινωνίες. Κοινώς, και αν και καταλαβαίνω ότι όλα αυτά τα λες για να ανάβουν τα αίματα, πολλά στραβά υπάρχουν ακόμα και θα υπάρχουν, αφού πίσω από το κάθε τι κρύβονται άνθρωποι. Ωστόσο, το ότι οι δικές μας κοινωνίες δεν είναι τέλειες, δε σημαίνει ότι δε θα έπρεπε να προσπαθούμε για τη βελτίωση και αυτών αλλά και άλλων. 
Όπως ξαναείπα: θέλεις, κυρία μου, να φοράς μπούρκα; Ευχαρίστως. Όμως, το να μη φοράς δε θα πρέπει επ' ουδενί να αποτελεί αιτία λιθοβολισμού.


----------



## sopherina (Jul 25, 2008)

Palavra said:


> γενικώς έχεις δίκιο σε όλα


Έεεεεετσι! Μπράβο, Παυλάρα, τώρα το 'χεις! LOL!!! Είναι προφανές ότι αστειεύομαι, ε ;)
Πάντως δεν γράφω για να ανάβω τα αίματα, δεν είμαι εσκεμμένα προβοκάτορας. Σε ζητήματα θεωρητικά δεν φαίνεται να διαφωνούμε, όλοι και όλες την ελευθερία επιθυμούμε. Κάτι λεπτομέρειες επί πολιτικής πρακτικής νομίζω μας τη χαλάν τη μαγιονέζα! :) Τι τα θες...


----------



## danae (Jul 25, 2008)

Το κοράνι επίσης λέει ότι ο παράδεισος είναι γεμάτος με παρθένες (όχι ότι πήγαν εκεί γιατί ήταν αναμάρτητες, για να καλοπερνάνε οι άντρες φυσικά).

Όσον αφορά τα μοναστήρια και τις κλαρωτές φούστες, για μένα είναι αυτονόητο ότι ο προσκυνητής, τουρίστας ή ό,τι άλλο, για όποιον λόγο κι αν επισκέπτεται ένα μοναστήρι, θα πρέπει να σέβεται το γεγονός ότι εκεί κατοικούν άνθρωποι που μονάζουν. Δηλαδή, για φαντάσου αντίστοιχα σε γυναικείο μοναστήρι να σου εμφανιστεί ο Ρουβάς χωρίς μπλούζα. Τι φταίνε οι ταλαίπωρες οι καλόγριες να... κολάζονται; :) Κι εν πάση περιπτώσει, είσαι επισκέπτης σε έναν χώρο ο οποίος, στο κάτω κάτω, θα μπορούσε και να είχε τις πόρτες του κλειστές. Σεβάσου τους κανόνες του, τους κανόνες των ανθρώπων που ζουν εκεί, δεν σου επιβάλλονται στο δικό σου χώρο. Το να φορέσει μια δασκάλα ένα αβυσσαλέο ντεκολτέ με wonderbra στο μπαράκι δεν είναι το ίδιο με το να το φορέσει στην τάξη. Για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν μ' ενοχλεί το να ντυθώ "σεμνά" όταν πάω σε μια μουσουλμανική χώρα. Αυτός είναι ο κώδικας του τόπου. Όπως επίσης δεν θα φορέσω το μαγιό μου για να πάω στη δουλειά αλλά άμα πάω στην παραλία των γυμνιστών θα τα βγάλω όλα --μόνο οι ματάκηδες φοράνε μαγιό εκεί.

Τέλος, για το θέμα της μπούρκας: για μένα το σωστό θα ήταν να δεχόμαστε να τη φοράνε οι γυναίκες, αν ήταν 100% ξεκάθαρο ότι το κάνουν από δική τους βούληση --όπως συμβαίνει με τους μοναχούς π.χ. Όμως οι γυναίκες αυτές δεν έχουν το δικαίωμα να φέρουν αντίρρηση στο καθεστώς αυτό. Κι αυτά που βγαίνουν στα δικαστήρια και λένε, ότι θέλουν και τη φοράνε κι ότι είναι δική τους επιλογή, είναι τα μόνα λόγια που μπορούν να πουν. Εδώ είδατε ότι η συγκεκριμένη γυναίκα, είναι έρμαιο τον ανδρών της οικογένειάς της. Τι περιμένετε να πει; "Ναι, θα τη βγάλω κι ευχαριστώ τη γαλλική δικαιοσύνη που μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία να κάνω αυτό που πάντα ήθελα"; Με αυτή τη δικαστική απόφαση υπάρχει έστω και μια μικρή πιθανότητα οι αρσενικοί της οικογένειάς της να της επιτρέψουν να βγάλει τη μπούρκα. Με άλλα λόγια, άσχετα απ' τον ρατσισμό που σίγουρα μπορεί να βρει χώρο να κρυφτεί σε τέτοιες αποφάσεις, στην ουσία τις θεωρώ θετικές για τις γυναίκες. Είναι ένας τρόπος να τις υπερασπιστούμε με το γάντι, χωρίς να θίξουμε τη θρησκεία.

Είχα διαβάσει πριν από λίγα χρόνια σε μια ισπανική εφημερίδα τη μαρτυρία μιας κοπέλας απ' το Μαρόκο η οποία ήθελε να πάει στην Ισπανία να ζήσει αλλά δεν μπορούσε γιατί ήταν επιβεβλημένο να κάνει ό,τι αποφάσιζαν οι άντρες της οικογένειάς της. Έλεγε, λοιπόν, ότι είχε σκεφτεί να κάνει εικονικό γάμο με κάποιον φίλο της ο οποίος ήταν σύμφωνος κι έτσι να περάσει στη δική του δικαιοδοσία και να μπορέσει να φύγει, αλλά δεν είχε εμπιστοσύνη σε κανέναν άντρα. Φοβόταν ότι θα μπορούσε ο φίλος της μετά να πάρει πίσω την υπόσχεσή του κι εκείνη θα ήταν εγκλωβισμένη και ανήμπορη, αφού πλέον θα ανήκε σε αυτόν. Σε αυστηρά ισλαμικές χώρες η γυναίκα γεννιέται φυλακισμένη και δεν έχει ελπίδα να γλιτώσει. Κάπου λένε: η γυναίκα δύο φορές βγαίνει απ' το σπίτι της, μία για να παντρευτεί και μία στην κηδεία της.


----------



## efi (Jul 25, 2008)

Ναι, βρε παιδιά, όμως τη συγκεκριμένη κυρία δε νομίζω να τη λιθοβολήσει κανένας αν βγάλει τη μπούρκα. Ούτε τα κορίτσια των ανεπτυγμένων κρατών θα τα λιθοβολήσει κανείς αν πάνε στο πανεπιστήμιο χωρίς τη μαντίλα τους. Το θέμα, όμως, είναι οι ίδιες πώς αντιλαμβάνονται τον εαυτό τους. 
Όλοι μας έχουμε μεγαλώσει ενστερνιζόμενοι, άλλες φορές από επιλογή, άλλες όχι, ορισμένες αξίες τις οποίες θεωρούμε αναπόσπαστο στοιχείο της ταυτότητάς μας. Το να βγάλω τη μαντίλα δε συνεπάγεται απαραίτητα λιθοβολισμό, αλλά αλλοίωση του εγώ μου και του πώς με αντιλαμβάνονται οι δικοί μου άνθρωποι. Και, εντάξει αν έχεις την τέλεια σχέση και ο άνθρωπός σου σε στηρίζει και σε αγαπάει όπως κι αν είσαι. Τις περισσότερες φορές, όμως, ακόμη κι εμείς οι απελευθερωμένες, δεν αλλάζουμε ούτε χρώμα στο μαλλί αψήφιστα, μήπως δεν αρέσει στο/ στη σύζυγο, τη μπούρκα θα βγάλουμε, που λέει ο λόγος, στα τριαντατόσα με τρία παιδιά σε ξένη χώρα;
Το θέμα για μένα είναι, γιατί η απόφαση, γιατί τώρα, γιατί στη Γαλλία και γιατί η μουσουλμάνα γαλλίδα υπουργός τη στηρίζει σε πολιτικό επίπεδο.


----------



## efi (Jul 25, 2008)

efi said:


> Το θέμα για μένα είναι, γιατί η απόφαση, γιατί τώρα, γιατί στη Γαλλία και γιατί η μουσουλμάνα γαλλίδα υπουργός τη στηρίζει σε πολιτικό επίπεδο.




Να μην ξεχάσω και το Γάλλο σύζυγο. Το αν και το γιατί ο Γάλλος σύζυγος είναι τέτοιος σατράπης σαν τους συγγενείς της γυναίκας του, το αν του αποδόθηκαν ευθύνες για ενδοοικογενειακή βία, το αν το γαλλικό κράτος δεν έχει πρόβλημα που αυτός γουστάρει να το παίζει πασάς, επειδή ξέρει γαλλικά, φοράει κοστούμι και δεν πάσχει από κατάθλιψη, και το τι θα κάνει στην πολιτισμένη χώρα αν απελάσουν τη σύζυγό του, κι αυτό είναι ένα θέμα. Πολλά τα ερωτηματικά για το σύζυγο!


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2008)

Επειδή είμαι λίγο υπ' ατμόν (αλλά και πολύ χαρούμενος για ένα ακόμα βήμα που έγινε στη δική μας θεοκρατική πολιτεία — να μια ελευθερία που εμένα μου τη χάρισαν), να σημειώσω μόνο ότι:

(1) ο Διαφωτισμός δεν εξάλειψε την υποκρισία
(2) ο Διαφωτισμός δεν έβαλε το διαφωτισμό στο DNA μας
(3) υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε μια πολιτεία που διαλογίζεται και διαλέγεται και διαμορφώνεται από κοινωνικές δυνάμεις και, από την άλλη, θεοκρατικά καθεστώτα που δεν μπορούν να πάνε μπροστά όσο βασίζονται σε δόγματα και εξ αποκαλύψεως αλήθειες.

@efi: Αν μπορείς, διάβασε το γαλλικό. Θα σου λύσει πολλές απορίες.

@όλες: Δεν σας προλαβαίνω, φεύγω.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2008)

Efi, η συγκεκριμένη τα έχει περάσει και τα ξέρει.


----------



## efi (Jul 25, 2008)

nickel said:


> @efi: Αν μπορείς, διάβασε το γαλλικό. Θα σου λύσει πολλές απορίες.



Στην πέμπτη σελίδα, ξεχνάω και τ' όνομά μου, στα γαλλικά μου θα βασιστώ; 

(Όχι, δε θέλω να μου το μεταφράσετε, μεταμεσονύχτιο αστειάκι έκανα :)


----------



## efi (Jul 25, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Efi, η συγκεκριμένη τα έχει περάσει και τα ξέρει.



Τι; Με δυτικό γάμο, μπούρκες και τέτοια; Τα λέει κι αυτά στο γαλλικό του Νίκελ, ή να κάνω κι άλλο χόμγουερκ


----------



## curry (Jul 25, 2008)

danae said:


> Όσον αφορά τα μοναστήρια και τις κλαρωτές φούστες, για μένα είναι αυτονόητο ότι ο προσκυνητής, τουρίστας ή ό,τι άλλο, για όποιον λόγο κι αν επισκέπτεται ένα μοναστήρι, θα πρέπει να σέβεται το γεγονός ότι εκεί κατοικούν άνθρωποι που μονάζουν. Δηλαδή, για φαντάσου αντίστοιχα σε γυναικείο μοναστήρι να σου εμφανιστεί ο Ρουβάς χωρίς μπλούζα. Τι φταίνε οι ταλαίπωρες οι καλόγριες να... κολάζονται; :) Κι εν πάση περιπτώσει, είσαι επισκέπτης σε έναν χώρο ο οποίος, στο κάτω κάτω, θα μπορούσε και να είχε τις πόρτες του κλειστές. Σεβάσου τους κανόνες του, τους κανόνες των ανθρώπων που ζουν εκεί, δεν σου επιβάλλονται στο δικό σου χώρο.



Σωστό και δεκτό, αλλά μίλησα για παντελόνια και βερμούδες (φαρδιές σαν βράκες κρητικές) - καμία σχέση με ημίγυμνους Σάκηδες ;). Σαφώς οι άνθρωποι εκεί μονάζουν αλλά δεν ζουν και στον Άρη. Τόσο πολύ κολάζονται πια με μια γυναίκα που φοράει παντελόνι; Δεν μιλάω για ακρότητες, μιλάω για ένα απλό παντελόνι, ούτε προκλητικό, ούτε τίποτα (άσε που κάτι άλλες προσκυνήτριες με φούστες που έδειχναν πολλά περισσότερα από ό,τι τα παντελόνια μας, την γλίτωσαν την κλαρωτή).
Νομίζω ότι το θέμα τελικά είναι να υπάρχουν κάποια όρια σε όλα - και να συμβαδίζουμε όλοι, όσο γίνεται, με την εποχή μας. Θα τους σεβαστώ, γι' αυτό δεν θα πάω στο μοναστήρι με καυτό σορτσάκι απ' ευθείας από την παραλία κι αν καμία φίλη μου το κάνει, θα την κράξω. Αλλά κι οι καλόγεροι/ καλόγριες θα πρέπει να λάβουν υπόψη ότι ζούμε στον 21ο αιώνα πλέον. Και δυστυχώς, όταν σου επιβάλλεται το γελοίο, θα το σχολιάσεις, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς - τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν κρατιέμαι . 

Στους γάμους, που τα αβυσσαλέα ντεκολτέ αφθονούν, δεν υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις (πλην ελαχίστων που γίνονται και θέμα στις ειδήσεις). Αλλά εκεί είναι το οικονομικό στη μέση, δυστυχώς.


----------



## danae (Jul 25, 2008)

curry said:


> Σαφώς οι άνθρωποι εκεί μονάζουν αλλά δεν ζουν και στον Άρη. Τόσο πολύ κολάζονται πια με μια γυναίκα που φοράει παντελόνι;
> 
> Στους γάμους, που τα αβυσσαλέα ντεκολτέ αφθονούν, δεν υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις (πλην ελαχίστων που γίνονται και θέμα στις ειδήσεις). Αλλά εκεί είναι το οικονομικό στη μέση, δυστυχώς.



Μπορεί και να κολάζονται με το παντελόνι, εδώ έχει κολαστεί ταξιτζής όταν είδε φούστα πλεκτή μέχρι τον αστράγαλο, μπότα, χαχώλικο πλεκτό ζιβάγκο και πλεκτό παλτό από πάνω... Οι μοναχοί ζουν απομονωμένοι και παλεύοντας με τον εαυτό τους. Αν μπορούσαν να το κάνουν και βλέποντας όλα αυτά που κυκλοφορούν, μπορεί και να μόναζαν στις πόλεις.

Όσο για τους γάμους, εκτός απ' το οικονομικό, υπάρχουν παπάδες που προειδοποιούν το ζευγάρι --κι έτσι δεν ακούμε περισσότερα στις ειδήσεις-- κι επιπλέον οι παπάδες δεν είναι μοναχοί, κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσά μας. Εξάλλου ο γάμος είναι μια παράσταση ούτως ή άλλως.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jul 25, 2008)

danae said:


> Εδώ έχει κολαστεί ταξιτζής όταν είδε φούστα πλεκτή μέχρι τον αστράγαλο, μπότα, χαχώλικο πλεκτό ζιβάγκο και πλεκτό παλτό από πάνω...



Φαντάζομαι ότι θα είχε άλλα ελατήρια αυτός για να κολαστεί (ή μάλλον η σουσπανσιόν του ταξί θα είχε χαλάσει και το κούνημα από το αμάξι θα του έκανε σούπα το κεφάλι), χαχαχ!

Απλώς νομίζω ότι το παράδειγμα, για τον τρόπο που πρέπει να ντυνόμαστε εμείς στα μοναστήρια και τις ακρότητες με τις οποίες μπορεί να μας φέρνει αντιμέτωπους, χρησιμοποιείται για παραλληλισμό του προβλήματος που προκύπτει από την ερμηνεία γραπτών, ιερών και μη (ή αν θέλετε ηθών, παραδόσεων κουλουπου) στη μελλοντική ή υπάρχουσα εφαρμογή τους.


----------



## curry (Jul 25, 2008)

danae said:


> ...κι επιπλέον οι παπάδες δεν είναι μοναχοί, κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσά μας. Εξάλλου ο γάμος είναι μια παράσταση ούτως ή άλλως.



Άρα, η ιερότητα του χώρου δεν υφίσταται; Κι αν δεν υφίσταται στις εκκλησίες, γιατί να υφίσταται στα μοναστήρια; Και τα δύο, πάνω από όλα, Οίκοι του Κυρίου δεν είναι;


----------



## danae (Jul 25, 2008)

curry said:


> Άρα, η ιερότητα του χώρου δεν υφίσταται; Κι αν δεν υφίσταται στις εκκλησίες, γιατί να υφίσταται στα μοναστήρια; Και τα δύο, πάνω από όλα, Οίκοι του Κυρίου δεν είναι;



Το θέμα της ιερότητας του χώρου είναι άλλο. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, όταν κάποιος αποφασίζει να τελέσει ένα μυστήριο, είτε πιστεύει σε αυτό είτε το κάνει μόνο και μόνο για κοινωνικούς λόγους, πρέπει να σέβεται τους κανόνες του. Το θέμα των μοναστηριών, όμως, είναι πιο σύνθετο: εκεί το θέμα είναι διπλό.


----------



## e_Apwn (Jul 25, 2008)

nickel said:


> (2) ο Διαφωτισμός δεν έβαλε το διαφωτισμό στο DNA μας


Αν το είχε κάνει, τότε δε θα ήταν διαφωτισμός. 

"A French court has denied citizenship to a Muslim woman from Morocco, ruling that her practice of "radical" Islam is not compatible with French values."
Αν ισχύει, τότε πρόκειται για απόλυτο Σαρκοζισμό. Εκτός αν με το practice of radical Islam εννοεί ότι ανήκει σε κάποια οργάνωση φονταμενταλιστών που βάζουν βόμβες... Αν ζητούσε άσυλο -φορώντας ωστόσο μπούρκα- αλλά για πολιτικούς ή άλλους λόγους θα της το αρνούνταν επειδή τη φοράει;

Από το IslamOnline.net & Newspapers.
A French court has denied a veiled Muslim woman the French nationality for being "too submissive" to her husband and that her religious rituals were "incompatible" with French values, reported the Guardian on Saturday, July 12.
"She lives in total submission to her male relatives," the Council of State said in a ruling cited by Le Monde on Friday.
"She seems to find this normal and the idea of challenging it has never crossed her mind."
"(Her religious practices are) not compatible with the essential values of the French community, notably the principle of gender equality," said the ruling.
"She has no idea about the secular state or the right to vote."

Κρίσιμη ερώτηση. Το τεστ γαλλικών που δίνεις στα σύνορα της Γαλλίας πριν μπεις στη χώρα το πέρασε ή μήπως την έκοψαν για αυτό;

Αν όντως έτσι είναι τα πράγματα, δύσκολα η απόφαση αυτή δε θα φτάσει στο ΕΔΔΑ. Και εκεί δύσκολα δε θα καταπέσει, εκτός αν υπάρχουν τυπικοί ή σοβαροί ουσιαστικοί λόγοι που τη δικαιολογούν, όπως κίνδυνος για τη γαλλική δημόσια τάξη, βαρύ ποινικό μητρώο κτλ.

Αν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν ότι στο Μαρόκο αυτή η γυναίκα έχει περισσότερη προστασία ή ελευθερία από ό,τι σε ένα ευρωπαϊκό κράτος όπως η Γαλλία τότε μάλλον έχει πάρει τον κατήφορο η Ευρώπη. Submissive δεν την κάνει η μπούρκα. Και ακόμα και αν τη βγάλει -για να πάρει την υπηκοότητα- δε σημαίνει ότι θα πάψει να είναι submissive. 

Εδώ κάπου πρέπει να πέσει το http://youtube.com/watch?v=J317DUqkYVU


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά γιατί η Γαλλία (και η κάθε Γαλλία) θα πρέπει να δώσει ιθαγένεια σε κάποιον που δεν σέβεται τις βασικές της αρχές; Ζητάω και παίρνω ιθαγένεια σημαίνει σέβομαι, συμφωνώ και ασπάζομαι τις θεμελιώδεις αξίες της χώρας. 

Άλλο ιθαγένεια κι άλλο πολιτικό άσυλο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2008)

Έφη, εγώ δεν το διάβασα αυτό ακόμα, από άλλο ρεπορτάζ για τη ζωή της είναι οι πηγές μου :):)

Για τα μοναστήρια τώρα, παιδιά, η Δανάη έχει δίκιο. Κι εγώ το θεωρώ φοβερή υποκρισία να φοράς τη βρωμοφούστα για να μπεις σε μοναστήρι, ιδίως από τη στιγμή που σε κάποια μοναστήρια γίνονται αίσχη, όμως σκεφτείτε το εξής: εμείς μπαίνουμε στο χώρο τους. Άρα, θα τον ορίσουν εκείνοι όπως θέλουν. Αν δε μας αρέσει, δεν μπαίνουμε.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 25, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά γιατί η Γαλλία (και η κάθε Γαλλία) θα πρέπει να δώσει ιθαγένεια σε κάποιον που δεν σέβεται τις βασικές της αρχές; Ζητάω και παίρνω ιθαγένεια σημαίνει σέβομαι, συμφωνώ και ασπάζομαι τις θεμελιώδεις αξίες της χώρας.
> 
> Άλλο ιθαγένεια κι άλλο πολιτικό άσυλο.



Μαζί σου. Μαζί σου!


----------



## La usurpadora (Jul 25, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Όμως σκεφτείτε το εξής: εμείς μπαίνουμε στο χώρο τους. Άρα, θα τον ορίσουν εκείνοι όπως θέλουν.



Και εκεί γεννιέται το πρόβλημα. Το ότι αποδεχόμαστε χωρίς να αναρωτηθούμε ιδιαίτερα ότι κάποιος εφήμερος φορέας και εκφραστής μια ιδέας, πίστης (και λοιπά), ορίζει ο ίδιος κατά πώς το θέλει, υποκειμενικά, πώς πρέπει να γίνεται αυτό ή το άλλο. (π.χ. Άσεμνη περιβολή ορίζεται όχι μόνο αυτή που αφήνει ακάλυπτο μεγάλο μέρος του σώματος, αλλά οτιδήποτε έχει δύο παντζάκια στα πόδια της γυναίκας. Περάστε από το βεστιάριο και αλλάξτε το με κάτι τυλιχτό). Και το υπερασπίζεται σθεναρά, μη και αν βάλει λίγο νερό στο κρασί του θα καταφέρει ανεπανόρθωτο πλήγμα σε αυτό που πρεσβεύει(και θα χάσει τη δύναμή του, πες; ).
Η μετριοπάθεια και ο ψυχρός νους ποτέ δεν ήταν το φόρτε της ανθρώπινης φυλής. 
Όταν το γράμμα του νόμου υπερισχύει του πνεύματός του για να εξυπηρετήσει και 'γω δεν ξέρω τι (μεγάλη απορία την είχα πάντοτε), κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε και κλάφτα Αϊσέ.


----------



## efi (Jul 25, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά γιατί η Γαλλία (και η κάθε Γαλλία) θα πρέπει να δώσει ιθαγένεια σε κάποιον που δεν σέβεται τις βασικές της αρχές; Ζητάω και παίρνω ιθαγένεια σημαίνει σέβομαι, συμφωνώ και ασπάζομαι τις θεμελιώδεις αξίες της χώρας.
> 
> Άλλο ιθαγένεια κι άλλο πολιτικό άσυλο.







Count Baltar said:


> Μαζί σου. Μαζί σου!



Για να κάνω το συνήγορο του διαβόλου, ίσως επειδή οι καιροί αλλάζουν, και η χώρα πρέπει να εκφράζει τους κατοίκους της.
Άλλωστε, η γυναίκα αυτή δεν δηλώνει ακραία ισλαμίστρια. *Στο σπίτι μου, λέει, ό,τι θέλω κάνω*. Δε βγήκα, λέει, να κολάσω ούτε να προσηλυτίσω κανέναν.
(Το διαβάζω, το ξαναδιαβάζω, και η μόνη απάντηση στα ερωτήματά μου νομίζω πως βρίσκεται στο σημείο αυτό:




> Chronologie
> 
> Avant 1973. Les femmes conjointes d'un Français devenaient françaises par le mariage. Les hommes devaient demander leur naturalisation.
> 
> ...



Και, λίγο, εδώ:


> Le couple reconnaît "spontanément" son appartenance au salafisme. Ce courant de l'islam, qui prône une lecture littérale et rigoriste du Coran, s'inspire du mode de vie des premiers fidèles du prophète Mahomet. Faiza M. a affirmé qu'elle n'était pas voilée quand elle vivait au Maroc et a indiqué "qu'elle n'a adopté ce costume qu'après son arrivée en France à la demande de son mari et qu'elle le porte plus par habitude que par conviction".



Θέλω να πω, ότι αν είναι να απελαθεί η μαντάμ, γιατί να μη δικαστεί και ο μεσιέ, παρακαλώ;
(Και άλλα πολλά θέλω να πω, αλλά θα κρατηθώ.)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2008)

Πιστεύω ότι πολλές απορίες θα μας λύνονταν αν είχαμε ορίσει λίγο ξεκάθαρα την έννοια τη ιθαγένειας και τι σημαίνει να την αποκτήσεις. Όταν βρω λίγο χρόνο, θα το ψάξω παραπάνω, γιατί δεν είναι τόσο απλό ζήτημα, ούτε είναι ζήτημα ανθρωπισμού ή πολιτικής ορθότητας η ιθαγένεια. Είναι -μεταξύ των άλλων- και πράξη με μεγάλο *συμβολικό* νόημα, ειδικά σήμερα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 25, 2008)

Αν γράψω αυτά που πραγματικά έχω στο μυαλό μου, ίσως να μη φάω μπαν, αλλά αν μου ξαναμιλήσει κανείς από δω μέσα...


----------



## efi (Jul 25, 2008)

Από την άλλη, πάλι, με την παγκοσμιοποίηση, ίσως να έχει χάσει το συμβολικό της νόημα η ιθαγένεια, και να είναι καθαρά πρακτικό ζήτημα.


----------



## efi (Jul 25, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Αν γράψω αυτά που πραγματικά έχω στο μυαλό μου, ίσως να μη φάω μπαν, αλλά αν μου ξαναμιλήσει κανείς από δω μέσα...



Εγώ θα σου μιλήσω, Κόμη μας, επειδή με παίρνεις στα σοβαρά


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2008)

La usurpadora said:


> Και εκεί γεννιέται το πρόβλημα. Το ότι αποδεχόμαστε χωρίς να αναρωτηθούμε ιδιαίτερα ότι κάποιος εφήμερος φορέας και εκφραστής μια ιδέας, πίστης (και λοιπά), ορίζει ο ίδιος κατά πώς το θέλει, υποκειμενικά, πώς πρέπει να γίνεται αυτό ή το άλλο. (π.χ. Άσεμνη περιβολή ορίζεται όχι μόνο αυτή που αφήνει ακάλυπτο μεγάλο μέρος του σώματος, αλλά οτιδήποτε έχει δύο παντζάκια στα πόδια της γυναίκας. Περάστε από το βεστιάριο και αλλάξτε το με κάτι τυλιχτό). Και το υπερασπίζεται σθεναρά, μη και αν βάλει λίγο νερό στο κρασί του θα καταφέρει ανεπανόρθωτο πλήγμα σε αυτό που πρεσβεύει(και θα χάσει τη δύναμή του, πες; ).
> Η μετριοπάθεια και ο ψυχρός νους ποτέ δεν ήταν το φόρτε της ανθρώπινης φυλής.
> Όταν το γράμμα του νόμου υπερισχύει του πνεύματός του για να εξυπηρετήσει και 'γω δεν ξέρω τι (μεγάλη απορία την είχα πάντοτε), κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε και κλάφτα Αϊσέ.



Συμφωνώ. Διαφωνώ μόνο στο εξής και αυτό είπα: όταν πηγαίνουμε εμείς στο μοναστήρι, μπαίνουμε σε ένα χώρο του οποίου οι κάτοικοι ζουν και αναπνέουν με τις επιταγές της θρησκείας τους (η οποία, στο γράμμα τουλάχιστον, δεν είναι και τόσο φιλελεύθερη όσο θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε). Έτσι, πρέπει να το σεβαστούμε γιατί εμείς πάμε εκεί.

Ας αλλάξω και παράδειγμα: αν μπω σε τζαμί και θέλω να το δω και από μέσα, θα βγάλω τα παπούτσια μου και θα φορέσω τη μαντήλα που μου δίνουν στην είσοδο. Δεν μπορώ όμως να μπω με τη βερμούδα, ακόμα κι αν είναι μακριά, γιατί αυτό δείχνει ότι δε σέβομαι τους ανθρώπους που ασκούν τη θρησκεία τους εκεί. Αν δε μου αρέσει, κάθομαι απ' έξω. 

Μην έρθουν όμως παπάδες και λοιποί να μου πουν να φορέσω φούστα/μαντήλα/δενξέρωτιάλλο και στην καθημερινή ζωή μου. Άλλο αυτό.


----------



## e_Apwn (Jul 25, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά γιατί η Γαλλία (και η κάθε Γαλλία) θα πρέπει να δώσει ιθαγένεια σε κάποιον που δεν σέβεται τις βασικές της αρχές; Ζητάω και παίρνω ιθαγένεια σημαίνει σέβομαι, συμφωνώ και ασπάζομαι τις θεμελιώδεις αξίες της χώρας.
> 
> Άλλο ιθαγένεια κι άλλο πολιτικό άσυλο.



Έχεις δίκιο σχετικά με τη διαφορά μεταξύ ιθαγένειας και πολιτικού ασύλου. Η ιθαγένεια χορηγείται πολύ πιο εύκολα και πολύ συχνότερα από το πολιτικό άσυλο.

Συνήθως για να γίνει δεκτή μια αίτηση πολιτογράφησης απαιτείται μια δεκαετία παραμονής στη χώρα. Και όχι μια δεκαετία στα τελευταία 30 χρόνια αλλά π.χ. 10 χρόνια παραμονής στα 12 τελευταία χρόνια. Επίσης απαιτείται νόμιμη παραμονή κατά τη δεκαετία και να μην εκκρεμεί απόφαση απέλασης ή να μην έχει καταδικαστεί ο αλλοδαπός σε έναν κατάλογο εγκλημάτων. Ακόμη απαιτείται γνώση της ελληνικής γλώσσας. 

Αν αλλοδαπός, κάτοικος Ελλάδας επι δεκαετία, δεν έχει διαπράξει κάποιο σοβαρό αδίκημα, γνωρίζει ελληνικά, δεν αποτελεί κίνδυνο για τη δημόσια τάξη και έχει ζήσει 10 χρόνια στην Ελλάδα χωρίς να έχει δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα σε κανέναν δεν αποδεικνύει ότι σέβεται τις θεμελιώδεις αρχές της χώρας;
Χρειάζεται και πιστοποιητικό νομιμοφροσύνης, έτσι; Το πιστοποιητικό νομιμοφροσύνης του το δίνει άτυπα η επιτροπή του Υπ.Εσ από την οποία περνάει για να εγκριθεί η αίτησή του...

Άραγε θα έπρεπε να αφαιρείται η ιθαγένεια-υπηκοότητα από αυτούς που παύουν να εκφράζουν τις θεμελιώδεις αρχές μίας χώρας;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2008)

Οι προϋποθέσεις χορήγησης ιθαγένειας μέσω πολιτογράφησης διαφέρουν από χώρα σε χώρα. Εσύ αναφέρεσαι *στα Ελληνικά δεδομένα*, τα οποία ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με αυτά που συζητάμε. Το σκεπτικό του Γαλλικού δικαστηρίου είναι ξεκάθαρο και με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο. Τέλος, θα παρακαλέσω αν είναι να κάνουμε συζήτηση, να φροντίζουμε πριν απαντήσουμε να έχουμε ακούσει πρώτα τι λέει ο άλλος και μετά να απαντάμε.

La burqa est-elle incompatible avec la nationalité française ? Une Marocaine de 32 ans, mariée à un Français et mère de trois enfants nés en France, vient de se voir refuser la nationalité au motif qu'elle "a adopté, au nom d'une pratique radicale de sa religion, un comportement en société *incompatible avec les valeurs essentielles de la communauté française, et notamment le principe d'égalité des sexes"*.

Pour la première fois en France, le Conseil d'Etat, dans un arrêt du 27 juin, a pris en compte le niveau de pratique religieuse pour se prononcer sur la capacité d'assimilation d'une personne étrangère. Jusqu'à présent, dans la communauté musulmane, seules des personnes jugées proches de mouvements fondamentalistes ou ayant publiquement tenu des propos relevant de l'islam radical se sont vu refuser la nationalité française. Et aucune n'est allée au bout de la procédure.

Dans le cas de Faiza M., ce sont sa tenue vestimentaire et sa vie privée qui sont mises en avant pour confirmer le refus de la nationalité française. Invoquant le principe de liberté religieuse garanti par la Constitution et le fait qu'elle n'a, depuis son arrivée en France en 2000, "jamais cherché à remettre en cause les valeurs fondamentales de la République", Mme M. avait demandé au Conseil d'Etat d'annuler le décret de 2005 refusant sa demande pour "défaut d'assimilation".

GYNÉCOLOGUE HOMME

La commissaire du gouvernement (chargée de donner un avis juridique), Emmanuelle Prada-Bordenave, a insisté sur les entretiens qu'a eus le couple avec les services sociaux et la police. A trois reprises, Faiza M. se serait présentée "recouverte du vêtement des femmes de la péninsule arabique, longue robe tombant jusqu'aux pieds, voile masquant les cheveux, le front et le menton et une pièce de tissu masquant le visage et ne laissant voir les yeux que par une fente".

Le couple reconnaît "spontanément" son appartenance au salafisme. Ce courant de l'islam, qui prône une lecture littérale et rigoriste du Coran, s'inspire du mode de vie des premiers fidèles du prophète Mahomet. Faiza M. a affirmé qu'elle n'était pas voilée quand elle vivait au Maroc et a indiqué "qu'elle n'a adopté ce costume qu'après son arrivée en France à la demande de son mari et qu'elle le porte plus par habitude que par conviction".

"D'après ses propres déclarations, a souligné la commissaire du gouvernement, elle mène une vie presque recluse et retranchée de la société française. Elle n'a aucune idée sur la laïcité ou le droit de vote. Elle vit dans la soumission totale aux hommes de sa famille ." Faiza M. semble "trouver cela normal et l'idée même de contester cette soumission ne l'effleure même pas", a ajouté Mme Prada-Bordenave, estimant que ces déclarations *sont "révélatrices de l'absence d'adhésion à certaines valeurs fondamentales de la société française".

*Parallèlement, il est apparu que Mme M. *"parle bien français"*, *un critère habituellement retenu dans l'attribution de la nationalité *et que, durant ses grossesses, elle a été suivie par un gynécologue homme.

Cette décision, qui est prise quelques semaines après l'annulation d'un mariage entre deux époux musulmans, au motif que la femme avait menti sur sa virginité, traduit l'émergence dans la société française de questions liées aux particularismes religieux et culturels. "Cette affaire montre que le droit est de plus en plus amené à se prononcer sur les conflits de valeurs que pose l'islam à la société", constate Didier Leschi, ancien chef du bureau des cultes au ministère de l'intérieur, spécialiste de la laïcité. Sans possibilité de recours, Faiza M. pourra, selon les juristes, renouveler sa demande quand elle aura prouvé qu'elle *"a fait siennes les valeurs de la République"*.

http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...er-la-nationalite-francaise_1072401_3224.html


----------



## efi (Jul 25, 2008)

*Παρένθεση*: Ποια είναι η Πατρίσια, βρε παιδιά, που μου έστειλε πμ με κάτι για το βουδισμό και τον Αΐνστάιν; Έστειλε και σε σας;


----------



## curry (Jul 25, 2008)

Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι η Γαλλία αποτελεί ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση. Το ζήτημα των "θρησκευτικών συμβόλων" και ό,τι αυτά συνεπάγονται σε συνάρτηση με τις κοινωνικές και άλλες ελευθερίες είναι πολύ παλαιότερο του Σαρκοζί κι έχει τεράστιες προεκτάσεις στη γαλλική κοινωνία. 

Π.χ. μιλάμε για μια χώρα που από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '60 συμβιώνει με έναν τεράστιο αριθμό μουσουλμάνων μεταναστών, οι οποίοι ήρθαν και ως γαλλόφωνοι (και σχετικά εξοικειωμένοι ήδη με τη γαλλική κουλτούρα) μετά την πτώση της αποικιοκρατίας. 
Μιλάμε για μια χώρα που έχει αληθινά γκέτο ακόμα και σε μικρές επαρχιακές πόλεις, ακριβώς όπως αυτά των ΗΠΑ, πολύ πριν να ξεκινήσει το μεγάλο μεταναστευτικό κύμα από την Ασία και την Αφρική και σίγουρα πολύ πριν από την 11η Σεπτεμβρίου (και όλη αυτή την παράνοια όπου μουσουλμάνος=τρομοκράτης). 
Μιλάμε για τεράστιες ευθύνες που βαρύνουν και τις δύο κοινότητες, τη γαλλική/ χριστιανική και την μαγκρέμπ/μουσουλμανική. 
Είναι επιεικώς δύσκολο το ζήτημα για τους Γάλλους. 

Πάντως, ο μέσος Γάλλος διαφέρει βιωματικά και από άποψη mentalité από τον μέσο Έλληνα και αντιστρόφως, έτσι μας είναι δύσκολο να αντιληφθούμε την πλήρη σημασία τέτοιων αποφάσεων στην Γαλλία, όπως δύσκολα κατανοεί ένας Γάλλος το παρακάτω:
Εδώ, όπου η εκκλησία είναι ακόμα ένα με το κράτος, οι μουσουλμάνοι μετανάστες μόλις πρόσφατα και μετά από τεράστιες πιέσεις (και διεθνή διασυρμό της Ελλάδας) απέκτησαν έναν χώρο να προσεύχονται μέσα στην πρωτεύουσα (λες και δεν έχουμε τζαμιά να αναπαλαιώσουμε και να είναι και σούπερ). Αφήστε που όσοι Έλληνες/χριστιανοί δεν μένουν στη Θράκη, ούτε χοντρικά δεν ξέρουν τι γίνεται με τη μουσουλμανική μειονότητα.

Το είδα χτες στη γιορτή για τη δημοκρατία στο προεδρικό μέγαρο και έμεινα ξερή: ο αρχιεπίσκοπος (απουσίαζε βέβαια, είχε εκπρόσωπο) στο πρωτόκολλο έρχεται μετά τον πρωθυπουργό και τον πρόεδρο της Βουλής, αλλά πριν από την εκλεγμένη από τον λαό αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2008)

Και κάτι ακόμα για όσους τους έχει διαφύγει: η συγκεκριμένη γυναίκα ζούσε κι εξακολουθεί να ζει στη Γαλλία, παντρεμένη με Γάλλο. Η ιθαγένεια δεν της δόθηκε, όχι η άδεια εισόδου, παραμονής ή εργασίας.

Τέλος, για να μην θεωρηθώ ρατσιστής και παρεξηγηθώ, δηλώνω πολύ ανοιχτός και φιλικός προς οποιονδήποτε μετανάστη θέλει να πολιτογραφηθεί Έλληνας, γιατί αγαπάει την Ελλάδα και το _θέλει_. Πρόσφατα, χάρηκα *πάρα πολύ* όταν διάβασα στην εφημερίδα ότι επιτέλους παιδιά μεταναστών που έχουν γεννηθεί εδώ, θα μπορούν επιτέλους να σπουδάζουν και να ζουν χωρίς τον κίνδυνο της απέλασης.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jul 25, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Συμφωνώ. Διαφωνώ μόνο στο εξής και αυτό είπα: όταν πηγαίνουμε εμείς στο μοναστήρι, μπαίνουμε σε ένα χώρο του οποίου οι κάτοικοι ζουν και αναπνέουν με τις επιταγές της θρησκείας τους (η οποία, στο γράμμα τουλάχιστον, δεν είναι και τόσο φιλελεύθερη όσο θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε). Έτσι, πρέπει να το σεβαστούμε γιατί εμείς πάμε εκεί.



Μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι εννοώ. Είπα ότι "π.χ. Άσεμνη περιβολή ορίζεται όχι μόνο αυτή που αφήνει ακάλυπτο μεγάλο μέρος του σώματος, αλλά οτιδήποτε έχει δύο παντζάκια στα πόδια της γυναίκας. Περάστε από το βεστιάριο και αλλάξτε το με κάτι τυλιχτό".
Αν δεν ήταν σαφές, να πω ότι περιορίζομαι στο θέμα της "δικής" μας θρησκείας και των δικών μας μοναστηριών, των δικών μας ηθών και συνηθειών. 
Επ' ουδενί δεν υποστηρίζω ότι όλα πρέπει να ισοπεδώνονται ή ότι δεν-θα-μου -πει-εμένα-κανένας-τι-θα-κάνω. Ντροπής πράγματα :)
Ο σεβασμός των άλλων είναι ιερός. Μονάχα να μην τον βοηθούμε με τη στάση μας να γελοιοποιείται. Πού ακριβώς διαφωνούμε;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2008)

Μάλλον δε σε κατάλαβα, όντως. Δηλαδή εσύ διαφωνείς με το πώς ορίζουν (τα μοναστήρια εν προκειμένω) το σεμνό και το άσεμνο;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2008)

Και κάτι ακόμα πάνω σ' αυτό που λέει η Curry για την κατάσταση στη Γαλλία: σε πάρα πολλά μέρη του κόσμου και δεδομένου ότι όμοιος ομοίω αεί πελάζει, έχουν δημιουγηθεί γκέτο. Σε αυτό συμπεριλαμβάνονται και οι Έλληνες μετανάστες σε χώρες όπως π.χ. η Αυστραλία, οι ΗΠΑ, Γερμανία κλπ. Εδώ, οι Έλληνες φοιτητές στο Λονδίνο και κάνουν γκέτο, πόσο μάλλον οι υπόλοιποι.

Προφανώς, έχει δημιουργηθεί τόσο άσχημη κατάσταση στη Γαλλία με τα γκέτο που προτού να δεχτούν κάποιον ως Γάλλο, απαιτούν να κάνει βήματα για να ζει ως Γάλλος, αντί να πάει να κλειστεί σ' ένα γκέτο στο έδαφος της Γαλλίας και να ζει ως Μαροκινός. Αυτό φαντάζομαι προσπαθεί να πετύχει ο Σαρκοζύ μετά τα σχετικά πρόσφατα επεισόδια στο Παρίσι και στο πλαίσιο των σχετικών μέτρων που έχει εξαγγείλει για τη βοήθεια σε αυτές τις τάξεις. Άλλωστε, αναφέρεται χαρακτηριστικά στο σκεπτικό ότι η εν λόγω γυναίκα ζούσε *αποκλεισμένη *από την υπόλοιπη κοινωνία. 

Οπότε, αυτή η κίνηση έχει μάλλον και συμβολικό χαρακτήρα. Λέω εγώ τώρα...


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2008)

Τι θέλατε τώρα και βάλατε τα μοναστήρια στη συζήτηση;

Ή μήπως κινδυνεύει ο γαλλικός διαφωτισμός από μία μπούρκα;

Το θέμα είναι το εξής: μπορεί ένας πληθυσμός που για διάφορους λόγους βρίσκεται να φιλοξενεί μειονότητες από άλλους πολιτισμούς (ας μη συζητήσουμε εδώ πώς έγινε αυτό) να αφομοιώσει αυτούς τους πληθυσμούς χωρίς να βάλει νερό στις όποιες δικές του καλές αρχές; Ή, αν δεν τους αφομοιώσει, μπορούν να συνυπάρξουν οι δύο πολιτισμοί με τις θετικές και όχι τις αρνητικές επιρροές στην ώσμωση;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2008)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ναι και ναι. Το θέμα είναι, κατά τη δική μου γνώμη, να προσφέρονται επιλογές: αν κάποιος κάνει κάτι από δική του, ελεύθερη βούληση, ας το κάνει. Με γεια του με χαρά του. Όμως όχι να το επιβάλλει και σε άλλους, ούτε και να το κάνει επειδή έτσι πρέπει.

Τώρα θ' ανοίξουμε συζήτηση για το τι πρέπει και τι δεν πρέπει, ε;


----------



## e_Apwn (Jul 25, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Οι προϋποθέσεις χορήγησης ιθαγένειας μέσω πολιτογράφησης διαφέρουν από χώρα σε χώρα. Εσύ αναφέρεσαι *στα Ελληνικά δεδομένα*, τα οποία ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με αυτά που συζητάμε.



Αλήθεια είναι τόσο διαφορετικά τα τυπικά δεδομένα; Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι υπάρχει διαφορά ίσως στη νοοτροπία της επιτροπής που θα εξετάσει τον αιτούντα αλλά μήπως στη Γαλλία δεν απαιτείται παραμονή κάποιας χρονικής διάρκειας; Υπάρχουν διαφορές αλλά υπάρχουν και ομοιότητες. Οι τυπικές προϋποθέσεις περιστρέφονται γύρω από τα ίδια πράγματα.

Αν υπάρχει κάποιο link με ολόκληρη την απόφαση στα αγγλικά και όχι κάποια αποσπάσματα, σας παρακαλώ να το παραθέσετε.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2008)

e_Apwn said:


> αλλά μήπως στη Γαλλία δεν απαιτείται παραμονή κάποιας χρονικής διάρκειας;



2 χρόνων. Συν τοις άλλοις, η Γαλλία είναι γνωστή για το λαϊκό χαρακτήρα της - κοινώς, οι ιερείς δεν πληρώνονται από τους φόρους ΜΟΥ και ΜΑΣ (όσες φορές και να το πω, δεν το χωνεύω ) χωρίς να ρωτήσει κανείς το λαό τους. Η εκκλησία δεν έχει λόγο στα τεκταινόμενα του κράτους, επομένως η θρησκεία δε χωρά, ως στοιχείο επιρροής, σε καμία έκφανση της καθημερινής, δημόσιας ζωής (γι' αυτό και έχουν απαγορεύσει τα θρησκευτικά σύμβολα στα σχολεία).


----------



## La usurpadora (Jul 25, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Μάλλον δε σε κατάλαβα, όντως. Δηλαδή εσύ διαφωνείς με το πώς ορίζουν (τα μοναστήρια εν προκειμένω) το σεμνό και το άσεμνο;



Δεν διαφωνώ, απλώς παρατηρώ ότι μερικές φορές η ερμηνεία που δίνεται στο σεμνό και στο άσεμνο μένει στο γράμμα (για τα δικά μας μοναστήρια πάντα) και παίρνει παραμάζωμα το πνεύμα που από μόνο του είναι κατά πολύ βαθύτερο και άξιο σεβασμού, και τελικά χάνεται το νόημα της πράξης του προσκυνήματος (αχ αυτά τα technicalities).


----------



## e_Apwn (Jul 25, 2008)

'Αλλο να μην υπάρχει θρησκευτικό σύμβολο, εικόνα κτλ στον τοίχο της σχολικής τάξης -η ανάρτηση τέτοιων συμβόλων στα ελληνικά σχολείαι παραβιάζει κατ' εμε την ΕΣΔΑ- και άλλο να μην επιτρέπεται σε ένα μαθητή π.χ. να φορά ένα σταυρό στο λαιμό του -απαγορεύση η οποία επίσης παραβιάζει την ΕΣΔΑ κατ' εμέ.
Το λαϊκό χαρακτήρα του κράτους τον επιβεβαιώνεις και διασφαλίζεις με το να μην υπάρχουν θρησκευτικά σύμβολα στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες ή στους δημόσιους λειτουργούς όχι απαγορεύοντας στους διοικούμενους να φοράνε θρησκευτικά σύμβολα κτλ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2008)

Θέμα ερμηνείας. Το θρησκευτικό σύμβολο δεν πρέπει να φαίνεται, όπως λένε και εκείνοι (εύκολο με το σταυρό, δύσκολο με τη μαντήλα ή το καπελάκι των Εβραίων).

Το σκεπτικό είναι, από ό,τι θυμάμαι, ότι τα εμφανή θρησκευτικά σύμβολα ενδέχεται να επηρεάσουν τους καθηγητές θετικά ή αρνητικά σε σχέση με τους εκάστοτε μαθητές - λογικό, θα έλεγα.

Από την άλλη, όπως είπαμε πολλές φορές σε αυτό το νήμα, έτσι είναι η Γαλλία. Αν σου αρέσει μένεις, αν δε σου αρέσει δε μένεις. Απλό.


----------



## e_Apwn (Jul 25, 2008)

Με την ίδια λογική θα έπρεπε να απαγορευθούν και πολλά άλλα, π.χ. το λεκτικό ιδίωμα που αποκαλύπτει τον τόπο καταγωγής, η κατάληξη στα ονόματα που αποκαλύπτουν τον τόπο καταγωγής. Επίσης οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με εμβλήματα, σύμβολα αθλητικών συλλόγών. Πολλά άλλα μπορούν να επηρεάσουν. Κοινώς μήπως με αυτή τη λογική πρέπει να επανέλθει η στολή στα σχολεία; Επίσης το ίδιο θα πρέπει να ισχύει για τους πολίτες που εισέρχονται σε μια δημόσια υπηρεσία για να εξυπηρετηθούν. Θα πρέπει να φοράνε στολή για να μην επηρεάσουν τη Διοίκηση προς όφελός τους...

Ο φόβος για την επιρροή του καθηγητή και τα όποια αποτελέσματα μπορεί να επιφέρει αυτή συγκρούονται με πολλά άλλα δικαιώματα. Και το προς ποια κατεύθυνση θα κλίνει κάθε φορά η στάθμιση-σύγκρουση έχει να κάνει και με τις διεθνείς συμβάσεις που έχει υπογράψει η εκάστοτε χώρα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2008)

Φυσικά. Όπως και το χρώμα του δέρματος, τα ρούχα που φορά κανείς, κτλ κτλ. Συγκεκριμένα όμως συζητάμε για τη θρησκεία και τέτοιες γενικεύσεις δε νομίζω ότι βοηθούν ιδιαίτερα. Επίσης, ευκολότερο είναι να καταργηθεί η επίδειξη θρησκευτικών συμβόλων σε μια χώρα που έχει εντονότατη παρουσία μεταναστών, παρά το να επιβληθεί ενιαία παρισινή προφορά, άσπρισμα στο δέρμα ή αλλαγή επιθέτου (άκυρο το παράδειγμα, παρεμπιπτόντως, γιατί το όνομα μπορεί να είναι παραφθορά, να έχει αποκτηθεί από γάμο κτλ κτλ).

Και μη μου πεις ότι προκαλεί τις ίδιες αντιδράσεις, παραδείγματος χάριν, σε ένα μέσο μισαλλόδοξο Έλληνα το να είναι κάποιος Ολυμπιακός ενώ ο ίδιος είναι Παναθηναϊκός με το να είναι κάποιος Μουσουλμάνος ενώ ο ίδιος είναι Ορθόδοξος Χριστιανός. Όλα πρέπει να κρίνονται υπό ένα συγκεκριμένο πρίσμα.

Φυσικά οι χώρες συμπεριφέρονται κατά το δοκούν ανάλογα με το πώς τις συμφέρει. Εμείς όμως δε συζητάμε αυτό.

Όσο για το ποια δικαιώματα συγκρούονται, να θυμίσω ότι το σκεπτικό ήταν η καταπίεση της εν λόγω γυναίκας και η δυνατότητά της να έχει ή όχι επιλογές. Συγκεκριμένα θεωρείς ότι το σκεπτικό ήταν λάθος; Και αν ναι, για ποιο λόγο;


----------



## curry (Jul 25, 2008)

Μια διευκρίνιση: 
Χρησιμοποίησα τη λέξη "γκέτο" με την πιο αρνητική της έννοια (πιο αρνητική δεν γίνεται): εννοώ την απαράδεκτη κατάσταση κοινωνικού αποκλεισμού που επιβάλλεται λόγω συγκεκριμένων συνθηκών (περιθωριοποίηση, ρατσισμός κλπ) και γι' αυτό και η σύγκριση με τα αμερικάνικα γκέτο (μιλάμε για ανιχνευτές μετάλλου σε σχολεία του Παρισιού από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80, έτσι; ).
Ποτέ δεν θα έβαζα τις κλειστές, τύπου κλίκας και κατά βάση πλούσιες, ελληνικές κοινότητες του Λονδίνου (τις όποιες έχω ζήσει) στο ίδιο καζάνι με τα ελεεινά γκέτο των Μαγκρέμπ της Γαλλίας, ούτε τις απλές κοινότητες μεταναστών, όπου οι άνθρωποι ζουν κατ' επιλογήν κοντά κοντά για να νιώθουν ότι κάπου εκεί ζει ακόμα η πατρίδα τους.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2008)

e_Apwn said:


> Αν υπάρχει κάποιο link με ολόκληρη την απόφαση στα αγγλικά και όχι κάποια αποσπάσματα, σας παρακαλώ να το παραθέσετε.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο θα πρέπει εγώ να ψάξω για να δώσω σε εσάς τον σύνδεσμο που ζητάτε.


----------



## e_Apwn (Jul 25, 2008)

Ένας φανατικός οπαδός ομάδας δεν ενδιαφέρεται για το θρήσκευμα αυτού που έχει απέναντι ή για το χρώμα του. Τη διακριτική μεταχείριση θα την επιδείξει για λόγους οπαδικούς όχι θρησκευτικούς ή φυλετικούς. 

Το σκεπτικό της απόφασης ήταν εν ολίγοις ότι για να σου χορηγηθεί η γαλλική υπηκοότητα πρέπει να πάψεις να είσαι radical muslim; Δηλαδή πρέπει να φοράς τη μπούρκα από στυλιστική επιλογή και όχι από καταπίεση συζυγική... Κατάλαβα σωστά ή κάνω λάθος; Της παρέχει μεγαλύτερο status προστασίας έτσι; Την προστατεύει με το να αρνείται τη γαλλική υπηκοότητα; Δεν είναι θέμα προστασίας της γυναίκας. Το θέμα είναι αλλού.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2008)

Δεν αναφερόμουν σε πλούσιες κοινότητες, ούτε σε βιοτικό επίπεδο ακόμα και από μετανάστες δεύτερης γενιάς. Σε κοινωνικό αποκλεισμό αναφερόμουν, ο οποίος πάρα πολλές φορές είναι εκούσιος και συνειδητά επιλεγμένος.

Και αρκετές από τις κοινότητες Ελλήνων του εξωτερικού, είναι άσε καλύτερα. Σαφέστατα και δεν αναφερόμουν στους εφοπλιστές του Λονδίνου με τη λέξη "γκέτο".

Με άλλα λόγια, έχω παρατηρήσει πάρα πολλές φορές στα ταξίδια μου, ότι πολύς κόσμος δεν θέλει να συγχρωτισθεί με την κουλτούρα που τον φιλοξενεί. Πολλοί αρέσκονται να δουλεύουν σε μια ξένη χώρα και να ζούν σαν να ήταν στην πατρίδα τους. Ενώ το καταλαβαίνω γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει και το σέβομαι, καταλαβαίνω επίσης γιατί θα ενοχλούσε σε περίπτωση που φτάναμε να μιλάμε για χορήγηση ιθαγένειας, όπου ιθαγένεια εν προκειμένω σημαίνει ότι γίνομαι _Γάλλος_.


----------



## e_Apwn (Jul 25, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο θα πρέπει εγώ να ψάξω για να δώσω σε εσάς τον σύνδεσμο που ζητάτε.



Δεν το ζήτησα προσωπικά από εσάς, πρώτον. Δεύτερον ίσως σημαίνει ότι έψαξα αλλά δεν το βρήκα... Τρίτον ρώτησα αν υπάρχει link διαθέσιμο -π.χ. στη διπλανή καρτέλα του firefox- δε ζήτησα από κανέναν να ψάξει. Μάλλον δεν πρέπει να είναι καλά τα ελληνικά μου...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2008)

e_Apwn said:


> Ένας φανατικόε οπαδός ομάδας δεν ενδιαφέρεται για το θρήσκευμα αυτού που έχει απέναντι ή για το χρώμα του. Τη διακριτική μεταχείριση θα την επιδείξει για λόγους οπαδικούς όχι θρησκευτικούς ή φυλετικούς.


Συμφωνώ, αλλά μάλλον δεν ήμουν σαφής: εννοώ ότι κατά τη δική μου γνώμη, ο θρησκευτικός φανατισμός είναι χειρότερος από τον οπαδικό, επομένως η σύγκριση των δύο είναι ανόμοια.



e_Apwn said:


> Δηλαδή πρέπει να φοράς τη μπούρκα από στυλιστική επιλογή και όχι από καταπίεση συζυγική... Κατάλαβα σωστά ή κάνω λάθος; Της παράσχει μεγαλύτερο status προστασίας έτσι; Την προστατεύει με το να αρνείται τη γαλλική υπηκοότητα; Δεν είναι θέμα προστασίας της γυναίκας. Το θέμα είναι αλλού.


Ας πούμε ότι είναι έτσι. Το θέμα, και πάλι κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν είναι αν θα προστατευτεί η γυναίκα. Το θέμα είναι ότι ωθείται (καλώς ή κακώς) και η ίδια και η οικογένειά της στο να σκεφτεί με τον τρόπο της χώρας στην οποία θέλει να ζήσει.

Όπως ειπώθηκε εδώ, από την Κάρι νομίζω, το να δώσεις την υπηκοότητα σε μια γυναίκα με μπούρκα που καταπιέζεται από τον άντρα της είναι το ίδιο σα να της δίνεις μια κλωτσιά και να τη ρίχνεις στο γκέτο από όπου δε θα ξαναβγει ποτέ.

Δεν υπερβάλλω: έχω γνωρίσει πιστή μουσουλμάνα Τουρκάλα που ζει στην Αυστρία 20 χρόνια και δε μιλά καν γερμανικά γιατί δε βγαίνει ποτέ από τα όρια της τουρκικής κοινότητας εκεί, δεν πηγαίνει σε μαγαζιά που δεν ανήκουν σε συντοπίτες της, δε δουλεύει (οφκόρς) και είναι όλη μέρα κλεισμένη στο σπίτι της.

Συν τοις άλλοις, το είπα και εγώ αλλά και πολλοί άλλοι εδώ μέσα: θέλεις, καλέ μου, να ζήσεις στη Γαλλία/στο Μαρόκο/στην Αμερική; Θα πρέπει να σεβαστείς τα έθιμά της. Αλλιώς, κάτσε σπίτι σου.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2008)

Α, και να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο: καλύτεροι είμαστε εμείς που επιτρέπουμε στους μουσουλμάνους της Θράκης να ρυθμίζουν τις υποθέσεις τους σύμφωνα με τη σαρία; Δηλαδή το να επιτρέπεις σε κάποιον να αγνοεί τη νομοθεσία του ελληνικού κράτους είναι σεβασμός στη διαφορετικότητα του άλλου;

http://www.iospress.gr/ios2006/ios20061224.htm
http://www.iospress.gr/mikro2007/mikro20070127.htm


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2008)

Καλά, εμείς έχουμε φτάσει στο άλλο άκρο.


----------



## e_Apwn (Jul 25, 2008)

Λέγοντας έθιμα εννοείς πολιτιστικές συνήθειες ενός λαού έτσι; Γιατί έθιμο είναι η μαγειρίτσα το Πάσχα, οι μπαλωθιές στην Κρήτη και πολλά άλλα. Πρέπει να υιοθετήσει τα έθιμα αυτά; Δεν αρκεί ότι θέλει να εργαστεί και να συμβάλει στην πρόοδο της ελληνικής ή γαλλικής κοινωνίας; Δηλαδή το πρόβλημα για τη γαλλική κοινωνία είναι ο καταπιεζόμενος και όχι ο καταπιεστής; Με τη διαφορά ότι ο καταπιεστής θα εργάζεται, θα φορολογείται. Μάλλον έχει να προσφέρει περισσότερα στη Γαλλία από τη σύζυγό του που είναι "θύμα".


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2008)

Σαφέστατα συμφωνώ με την άποψή σας για τον καταπιεστή. Ένας τρόπος αλλαγής της νοοτροπίας του όμως είναι το να του πεις «κύριέ μου, πρέπει να το δεις αλλιώς το πράγμα». 

Αν το γαλλικό κράτος αγνοούσε τη γυναίκα και περνούσε κατευθείαν στο σύζυγο, θα του αναγνώριζε έτσι το δικαίωμα να αποφασίζει για τη μοίρα της. Είναι αυτό λογικό;



e_Apwn said:


> Πρέπει να υιοθετήσει τα έθιμα αυτά;


Είπα να «σεβαστεί». Άλλο «σέβομαι», άλλο «υιοθετώ». Αν είναι να παίζουμε με τις λέξεις όμως, ιδού και ένας ορισμός της λέξης από το ΛΚΝ:
έθιμο το [éθimo]: [...] β. (ειδ. νομ. ) κανόνας του δικαίου που δεν τον επιβάλλει η γραπτή νομοθεσία της πολιτείας, αλλά η μακρόχρονη και συνεχής εφαρμογή του στην κοινωνία. [λόγ. < αρχ. ἔθιμον `χρήση΄, πληθ. ἔθιμα `συνήθειες΄ & σημδ. γαλλ. coutume (ιδ. στη σημ. β)] 
Και επίσης: σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 1 του Αστικού Κώδικα «Οι κανόνες του δικαίου περιλαμβάνονται στους νόμους και στα έθιμα». 

Αν θέλετε να αναλύσουμε την έννοια της λέξης, πολύ ευχαρίστως, μόνο που θα πρέπει να περάσουμε σε άλλο νήμα, να μη χαλάμε και την αρμονία αυτού εδώ.
Επίσης, δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταλάβει την άποψή σας: είστε υπέρ ή κατά της συγκεκριμένης ενέργειας του γαλλικού κράτους;


----------



## e_Apwn (Jul 25, 2008)

Τα έθιμα τα σέβονται όλοι. Δεν είδα κανέναν αλλοδαπό ποτέ να αντιτίθεται ή να δείχνει ασέβεια στην πασχαλιάτικη μαγειρίτσα ή στον οβελία.

Το κρίσιμο ερώτημα είναι πώς απεκτησε ο σύζυγος την υπηκοότητα. Η θρησκεία δεν αποτελεί λόγω εξαίρεσης από την εφαρμογή των νόμων. Αν ο σύζυγος ή η σύζυγος παραβιάζουν κάποιο γαλλικό νόμο θα υποστούν τις συνέπειες. 
Οι επιλογές που κάνουν οι άνθρωποι στη ζωή τους κρίνονται από το πόσο προσβάλλουν τα δικαιώματα των άλλων όχι από το πόσο προσβάλλουν τον ίδιο τον εαυτό τους.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2008)

e_Apwn said:


> Τα έθιμα τα σέβονται όλοι. Δεν είδα κανέναν αλλοδαπό ποτέ να αντιτίθεται ή να δείχνει ασέβεια στην πασχαλιάτικη μαγειρίτσα ή στον οβελία.


Επιμένετε να εστιάζετε κατά το δοκούν για τις απαντήσεις σας. Ακόμα και αν δεχτούμε ότι η λέξη _έθιμο _την οποία χρησιμοποίησα θα έπρεπε να συνοδεύεται από τις λέξεις _νόμοι _και _ήθη_, παρ' όλ' αυτά κανείς δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί ότι η λέξη έχει και άλλους ορισμούς (βλ. παραπάνω), καθώς και ότι σε όλες τις νομοθεσίες υπάρχουν εθιμικές παραδόσεις. Για να σας πείσω, ας αντιγράψω και τη Βικιπαίδεια:


> Το Έθιμο αποτελεί κανόνα Δικαίου που τίθεται από τη «Κοινωνία» κατόπιν μακράς και ομοιόμορφης άσκησης, και με τη συνείδηση όμως ότι αυτό αποτελεί δίκαιο. Είναι ο λεγόμενος «άγραφος νόμος».


Θα λέγαμε λοιπόν ότι δεν είναι μόνο το αρνί έθιμο, αλλά πάρα πολλά άλλα πράγματα που, επιμένω, μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε σε άλλο νήμα πολύ ευχαρίστως. Συν τοις άλλοις, από πού ακριβώς συμπεραίνετε ότι τα έθιμα τα σέβονται όλοι;


e_Apwn said:


> Το κρίσιμο ερώτημα είναι πώς απεκτησε ο σύζυγος την υπηκοότητα.


 Μπορεί να γεννήθηκε στη Γαλλία. Μπορεί να πήρε υπηκοότητα. Ας το ψάξουμε. Ωστόσο, ένας άντρας μόνος του προφανώς δεν έχει λόγο να δηλώσει ότι αν παντρευτεί θα υποχρεώνει τη γυναίκα του να φορέσει μπούρκα, επομένως οι αρχές που του χορηγούν υπηκοότητα (αν έγινε έτσι) δεν είναι σε θέση να μυρίσουν τα νύχια τους σχετικά. 


e_Apwn said:


> Η θρησκεία δεν αποτελεί λόγω εξαίρεσης από την εφαρμογή των νόμων. Αν ο σύζυγος ή η σύζυγος παραβιάζουν κάποιο γαλλικό νόμο θα υποστούν τις συνέπειες.


Φυσικά, όμως τι σχέση έχει αυτό με τη χορήγηση υπηκοότητας;


e_Apwn said:


> Οι επιλογές που κάνουν οι άνθρωποι στη ζωή τους κρίνονται από το πόσο προσβάλλουν τα δικαιώματα των άλλων όχι από το πόσο προσβάλλουν τον ίδιο τον εαυτό τους.


Και επανερχόμαστε στο θέμα της συζήτησης: έχει αυτή η γυναίκα το δικαίωμα να επιλέξει αν θα προσβάλει τον εαυτό της ή όχι; Και αν της χορηγούσαν την υπηκοότητα, δε συμφωνείτε ότι θα κατέληγε στις γειτονιές γκέτο των Maghrebins χωρίς να έχει επιλογή να βγει από εκεί; Και τέλος, για ποιο λόγο να μη σεβαστεί αυτή η γυναίκα το λαϊκό χαρακτήρα του γαλλικού κράτους;


----------



## efi (Jul 25, 2008)

Μια χαρά μπορεί να τα βάλει με το σύζυγο το κράτος, άμα θέλει. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, επιβάλλεται να το κάνει αν θέλει να πείσει τον κόσμο (που λέει ο λόγος) ότι εκτός από την εμφάνιση και το συμβολισμό ενδιαφέρεται και για την κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη. Και ο σύζυγος διακηρύσσει εμφανώς τη θρησκευτική του πεποίθηση. Μόνο που αυτό δε φαίνεται στα ρούχα του, αλλά στο σπίτι του, δηλαδή εκεί που φαίνεται η θρησκευτική πεποίθηση της γυναίκας. Στο σπίτι της.

Ή όλους να κυνηγήσουν, ή κανέναν.

Όσο για αυτό,



Palavra said:


> Μπορεί να γεννήθηκε στη Γαλλία. Μπορεί να πήρε υπηκοότητα. Ας το ψάξουμε. Ωστόσο, ένας άντρας μόνος του προφανώς δεν έχει λόγο να δηλώσει ότι αν παντρευτεί θα υποχρεώνει τη γυναίκα του να φορέσει μπούρκα, επομένως οι αρχές που του χορηγούν υπηκοότητα (αν έγινε έτσι) δεν είναι σε θέση να μυρίσουν τα νύχια τους σχετικά.
> 
> Φυσικά, όμως τι σχέση έχει αυτό με τη χορήγηση υπηκοότητας;



Έχει, γιατί:
1) οι αρχές τα μύρισαν τα νύχια τους και έστειλαν κοινωνικούς λειτουργούς στο σπίτι, όπου οι ίδιοι διαπίστωσαν ότι και οι δύο ήταν ξεκάθαρα radical muslims, και 
2) επειδή στο γαλλικό άρθρο αναφέρεται ότι ακόμη ένας γάμος μεταξύ μουσουλμάνων στη Γαλλία ακυρώθηκε επειδή η γυναίκα είπε ψέμματα για την παρθενία της. Δίνει δίκιο σ' έναν από τους δύο μουσουλμάνους, εννοώ. Πώς γίνεται και στα δύο παραδείγματα, το δίκιο να το έχει ο άντρας μουσουλμάνος; (Παρακαλώ, αν κάποιος ξέρει κι άλλα παραδείγματα ή πληροφορίες υπέρ ή κατά, να μας τα δώσει για να ξεστραβωθούμε.)
και 3) όσο ηρωική και δικαιολογημένη ηθικά κι αν φαίνεται μια συμβολική πράξη, μιλάμε για ανθρώπους αυτή τη στιγμή. Δεν μπορεί, κατά τη γνώμη μου, οποιαδήποτε πολιτική εξουσία, να επιλέγει μεμονωμένα και αυθαίρετα τους πολίτες (τα παιδιά εννοώ, είναι σαφές ότι η μπουρκοφόρα δεν είναι γαλλίδα πολίτης- φτου, πάλι δεν υπάρχει θηλυκό ουσιαστικό, λέτε να είναι τυχαίο;) τους οποίους θα χρησιμοποιήσει για διάφορες συμβολικές κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού και παραδειγματισμού.

Επίσης, το να ασκήσει δίωξη το κράτος στο θύτη δε σημαίνει ότι του αναγνωρίζει το *δικαίωμα* να καταπιέζει τη γυναίκα του. Σημαίνει ότι τον *υποχρεώνει* να μην καταπιέζει τη γυναίκα του. Αλλά, ξέχασα. Το θέμα εδώ δεν είναι η καταπίεση. Είναι η πατρίς, η θρησκεία, η οικογένεια και οι δυναμικές που αναπτύσσονται μεταξύ τους στη Γαλλία του 21ου αιώνα.

Και, τελικά, τι συμβολίζει η συμβολική αυτή η απόφαση (την οποία, ακόμη δεν την είδαμε, την αναλύσαμε κιόλας);
(Είχα ετοιμάσει μια λίστα με τουλάχιστον 10 πράγματα, οπότε, πραγματικά, τι να συμβολίζει άραγε;)

Και για να απαντήσω στην ερώτηση του θέματος (γιατί το ξέχασα, με τα πολλά): Τη φυλακή την κάνουν οι φύλακες και οι φυλακισμένοι, όχι οι τοίχοι.


Έντιτ: Εντάξει, εντάξει, δεν πάτησα Preview. Εντελώς, εκτός, όμως, δεν είμαι (βλ. υπογραμμισμένα).


----------



## e_Apwn (Jul 25, 2008)

To ότι σέβομαι το λαϊκό χαρακτήρα του κράτους σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορώ να φοράω ό,τι ρούχα θέλω, ακόμα και αν είναι δηλωτικά των θρησκευτικών μου πεποιθήσεων;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2008)

'Εφη, εννοούσα στην περίπτωση που πήρε την υπηκοότητα προτού παντρευτεί. Και δε μιλάμε για διώξεις. Μιλάμε για άρνηση χορήγησης υπηκοότητας. Την οποία, αν ζήτησαν μαζί, τότε κακώς, πολύ κακώς που δεν στράφηκε το γαλλικό κράτος και κατά του συζύγου.


----------



## efi (Jul 25, 2008)

Palavra said:


> 'Εφη, εννοούσα στην περίπτωση που πήρε την υπηκοότητα προτού παντρευτεί. Και δε μιλάμε για διώξεις. Μιλάμε για άρνηση χορήγησης υπηκοότητας. Την οποία, αν ζήτησαν μαζί, τότε κακώς, πολύ κακώς που δεν στράφηκε το γαλλικό κράτος και κατά του συζύγου.



Ναι, αυτό εννοώ κι εγώ. Θεωρώ σίγουρο ότι ο σύζυγος πήρε την υπηκοότητα πριν παντρευτεί, ενδεχομένως να γεννήθηκε Γάλλος, επειδή στο άρθρο αναφέρεται ως ''Γάλλος''. Αλλά εκεί ακριβώς έγκειται η υποκρισία κατά τη γνώμη μου. Είναι καλύτερο από το Ισλάμ ένα σύστημα το οποίο ενθαρρύνει τους υπηκόους του και τα παιδιά τους να καταπιέζουν και να τρομοκρατούν τις συζύγους τους και τις αδερφές τους, με το ελαφρυντικό ότι τα θύματα δεν είναι πολίτες της χώρας αυτής, άρα γ... και δείρτε όσο θέλετε, αυτή φοράει τη μπούρκα, άρα αυτή φταίει;

Δεν είναι ότι υποστηρίζω την ποινική δίωξη του μουσουλμάνου, αλλά, λέω, ότι αν υπάρχει αδίκημα (που κατ' εμέ δεν υπάρχει), το αδίκημα έχει τελεστεί και από τους δύο, κυρίως από τον σύζυγο. Γιατί τη μη ενσωμάτωση, αυτός την προκαλεί και την υποθάλπει. Αυτή είναι ένοχη επειδή δεν αντιδρά. 

Δε διαφωνώ καθόλου με όλα αυτά που είπατε περί σεβασμού του κράτους που σε φιλοξενεί. Αλλά φιλοξενία σημαίνει αποδοχή, όχι να κάνεις το φιλοξενούμενο να αισθάνεται ότι σου χρωστάει τη ζωή του, τα παιδιά του και τα παιδιά των παιδιών του

Άσε που η υπόθεση αυτή μου θυμίζει λίγο το βιασμό. Όλοι οι βιαστές λένε ότι το θύμα ''τα ήθελε''. 

Όσο για αυτό


> To ότι σέβομαι το λαϊκό χαρακτήρα του κράτους σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορώ να φοράω ό,τι ρούχα θέλω, ακόμα και αν είναι δηλωτικά των θρησκευτικών μου πεποιθήσεων;



Όχι βέβαια, δεν πρέπει να σημαίνει αυτό! Ειδικά αν, όπως εδώ, τα ρούχα αυτά τα φοράω μόνο μέσα στο σπίτι μου.

Τώρα, αν κάποιοι σκληροπυρηνικοί ισλαμιστές αυτό το χρησιμοποιούν ως επιχείρημα παραποίησης της πραγματικότητας, άλλο καπέλο. Κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2008)

Πολύ καλό το άρθρο του πάντα νηφάλιου Γκαζμέντ Καπλάνι στα χτεσινά Νέα. Και ευχαριστώ την Αλεξάνδρα, που μου το υπέδειξε.

http://ta-nea.dolnet.gr/Article.aspx?d=20080726&nid=9306435
http://ta-nea.dolnet.gr//Article.aspx?d=20080726&nid=9307252&sn=&spid=876


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 27, 2008)

Η κατακλείδα του άρθρου μου φαίνεται συγκλονιστική:

_Όσο για τη θρησκεία, ο Αμντελαζίς μου διηγήθηκε πως οι γονείς του αδιαφορούσαν πλήρως για τη θρησκεία. «Η μητέρα μου δεν φορούσε καν τη μαντίλα. Οι γονείς μας διψούσαν να γίνουν αποδεκτοί από τη γαλλική κοινωνία. Δεν έγιναν ποτέ. Εμείς νιώσαμε τον ρατσισμό εις διπλούν, γιατί γεννηθήκαμε εδώ. Όταν νιώθεις αποκλεισμένος, η θρησκεία γίνεται καταφύγιο», κατέληξε..._


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2008)

Έχει και δεύτερο μέρος το άρθρο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 27, 2008)

Ναι, όντως, LOL. Από το λέιαουτ πάντως δε φαίνεται καθόλου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2008)

Το ξέρω, γι' αυτό έβαλα δύο διευθύνσεις. Όλο στο τσακ είμαι να την πατήσω όταν διαβάζω άρθρα των Νέων.


----------



## crystal (Jul 27, 2008)

Ολόκληρο μπορείτε να το διαβάσετε εδώ, μαζί με μερικά ακόμη εξαιρετικά, κατά τη γνώμη μου, κείμενα. 

(Ήθελα να το ποστάρω το απόγευμα, αλλά με προλάβατε. :) )


----------



## sopherina (Jul 28, 2008)

Ένα θερμό "ευχαριστούμε", κούκλα! Όταν διάβαζα τα κείμενα για τη Σικελία πετάριζε η καρδιά μου! Thanks!!!


----------



## somnambulist (Aug 29, 2008)

Τώρα το είδα αυτό και θα ήθελα να κάνω μια προσθήκη.
Ένα άρθρο που αν και κάπως πιο γενικό, καταπιάνεται με πολλά από τα ζητήματα που συζητήθηκαν εδώ. Από τη μεριά του μη αφομοιωμένου, «τοξικού», «κοινωνικά παθογενή μετανάστη».

Proud Scum – The Spectre of The Ingrate

By Matthew Hyland

The term integration has been turned upside down. Once it was the demand for the white majority to integrate the racial other into ‘society’ by abolishing formal racism within the state and its institutions. Now, writes Matthew Hyland, the (culturally) racialised other is required to ‘integrate’ into the majority

At some point following the ‘riots’ late last year in France, that country’s interior minister and aspiring president Nicolas Sarkozy is reported to have threatened kicking out ‘those families who refused to integrate’. Regardless of whether he actually uttered it, the phrase exemplified a sleight of ideological hand that’s become all too familiar.[1] I mean the one where the terms of a question about what institutions do are inverted to make it sound like it’s about the behaviour or the character of single subjects. The point being, of course, to hold people retrospectively responsible for what has happened to them. The statement attributed to Sarkozy amounted to a proposal that the state should make use of its borders to distinguish which foreigners were adequately : henceforth, those whom the interior ministry had not chosen to expel would by virtue of this be shown (provisionally) not to have ‘refused to integrate’. It never would have been announced in quite that way, but it was already de facto policy thanks to the Sarkozy-ordered emergency provision of fast-tracking for deportation any non-citizen arrested (note: not convicted) near the ‘disturbances’.

As well as showing the workings of a mechanism commonly used in the rhetorical production of false social problems, the story also drew attention to a remarkable upheaval in the usage of ‘integration’, a term that has lately become a key banality of racial politics.

The racial integration famously demanded and gradually obtained by the American Civil Rights Movement in the 1950s and ‘60s had a strictly circumscribed meaning: the abolition of formal racial segregation in institutions such as electoral politics, schooling, public transport and local administration in general. Integration in this sense could have been imagined by no-one but its stubbornest opponents to imply the breakdown of the wider economy of racism. (That is the object of the older, bloodier and ongoing struggle of which the limited Civil Rights/integration victory should be seen as one important episode.) There can be no doubt, though, that at the moment when the term entered popular political vocabulary, the sense – i.e. the direction – of the imperative to ‘integrate’ was clear. It was obviously directed at a racial majority: self-constituted ‘white’ America was forced to suffer a change of circumstances not willed by it, and the agent of alteration was the racial other whose minority (in the sense of ‘childhood’: supposed incapacity for rational, effective exercise of power) was a myth essential to that of whiteness.[2] It’s also crucial that at this stage the meaning of ‘integration’ entailed logically that it be demanded not of individuals, however personally bigoted, but of institutions in a chain of responsibility ultimately leading up to the nation-state itself.[3]

Returning to the Europe of 2006, in which the Sarkozy-phantom cited above and countless others warn foreigners to integrate or leave, we find that the sense (i.e. direction) of the integration-imperative has been upended over the last 40 years. The command to integrate is now incessantly delivered to presumed ‘others’ in the name of a majority. This reversal implies that of the other essential characteristic of the earlier meaning: the imperative is now delivered by the state and its secondary agencies to single subjects. (It makes no difference, incidentally, if a multitude of loudmouthed freebooters joins in the admonishing. Whether they notice or not, every time they talk about ‘getting tough’ they’re identifying with the state and invoking its protection.)

What was a transitive verb (e.g. ‘the state must integrate the school’), then, becomes intransitive, or implicitly reflexive (‘the alien must integrate [herself]’). Integrate herself into what? Into ‘society’, ‘the community’, ‘democratic values’, etc. That such names which aspire to the universal are standard aliases for the nation state, as Angela Mitropoulos has observed, is spelled out clearly in this case, where the act of (self-)integration required by ‘society’ is defined only negatively, by the state action policing its omission.[4] Rephrased this way, the Sarkozy doctrine at least reminds us that lack of intelligible content in a command certainly does not mean it isn’t backed up by (police) force. Rather, the law’s content remains permanently provisional, to be revealed only retrospectively in each particular instance by the agency delivering the consequences of non-compliance.

Η συνέχεια εδώ


----------



## anef (Aug 31, 2008)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο αυτό, somnambulist, αλλά ο σύνδεσμος για κάποιο λόγο δεν με βγάζει στη συνέχεια. Θα το ψάξω στο γκουγκλ.

Κι εγώ τώρα διάβασα όλη αυτή την ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση και ήθελα να προσθέσω, αν και για τους αρχικούς συνομιλητές υποθέτω κρύωσε το θέμα, ότι και οι δύο χονδρικά πολιτικές που έχει εφαρμόσει η Δύση για τους μετανάστες, και η πολιτική της ενσωμάτωσης που γενικά ακολουθεί η Γαλλία και η πολιτική της πολυπολιτισμικότητας που γενικά ακολουθεί η Αγγλία και οι ΗΠΑ έχουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό αποτύχει (βλ. βομβιστικές επιθέσεις από τους 'άλλους' Άγγλους και εξεγέρσεις από τους Γάλλους των προαστίων). Και σε ένα βαθμό ίσως να οφείλεται στο ότι στέκονται και οι δύο μόνο στον πολιτισμό και στα σύμβολα (μαντίλα, κλπ.) και αγνοούν τελείως την κοινωνική θέση που έχουν οι μετανάστες στις χώρες που τους υποδέχονται. Είναι πάντα το χαμηλότερο στρώμα της χαμηλότερης κοινωνικής τάξης. Και το στίγμα δεν φεύγει με τη δεύτερη ή τρίτη γενιά που και πάλι δεν αισθάνεται ισότητα ή δικαιοσύνη. Αν λοιπόν θέλουμε να αφομοιώσουμε ή να ανεχτούμε τον άλλο δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι τον έχουμε ήδη κλωτσήσει στα υπόγεια και στα γκέτο και δεν του έχουμε εξασφαλίσει δουλειά και ίσες ευκαιρίες (αυτό άραγε δεν το προβλέπει το γαλλικό Σύνταγμα; Γιατί το ελληνικό το προβλέπει). Κάτι που φυσικά δεν έχουμε εξασφαλίσει και για τους 'δικούς' μας κάθε φορά πολίτες.

Για μένα, πάντως, είναι πολύ σκληρό να ζητάμε από τους μετανάστες ή να προσαρμόζονται ή αν δεν τους αρέσει να φεύγουν. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν ξύπνησαν μια ωραία πρωία και είπαν πού να μεταναστεύσω σήμερα. Είναι η ανάγκη που τους κάνει να φεύγουν (φτώχεια, πόλεμοι, διώξεις). Οι περισσότεροι δε προέρχονται, καθόλου τυχαία, από χώρες που αποικιοκρατούνταν για αιώνες από τη Δύση, η οποία μάλλον τους χρωστάει παρά της χρωστάνε. Για να μη μιλήσουμε γι' αυτούς που μεταναστεύουν λόγω πολέμων που προκαλεί αυτή τη στιγμή η Δύση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2008)

Λειτουργεί ο σύνδεσμος, αλλά επειδή μπορεί να μη λειτουργεί πάντα, ας κάνουμε κι ένα μπακάπ.


----------



## Elsa (May 8, 2009)

(τελευταίως ανασταίνω νήματα...)
Από την Ελευθεροτυπία:
Η μαντίλα στο μπλέντερ του θεάτρου
Δεκαπέντε γυναίκες, Ελληνίδες και μετανάστριες, χριστιανές και μουσουλμάνες, με τη βοήθεια της Ιρανής σκηνοθέτριας Σερίν Γιουσεφιάν Μαανιάν ετοίμασαν την παράσταση «Hijab Frappe». Βασικό ερώτημά της: Όποια φορά μαντίλα είναι καταπιεσμένη και όποια δεν φορά, ελεύθερη; 
[...]
Η απάντηση δίνεται στην παράσταση «Hijab Frappe», που θα δοθεί απόψε και για τέσσερις βραδιές (έως την Κυριακή) στο θέατρο Αλεκτον.

Το «Hijab Frappe» αφιερώνεται στην Ταχιρίν, ποιήτρια και μυστικίστρια του 19ου αιώνα, που ήρθε σε ρήξη με τον θρησκευτικό φονταμενταλισμό του Ιράν και παρουσιάστηκε στο κοινό χωρίς μαντίλα. Λίγο πριν από την εκτέλεσή της είπε: «Μπορείτε να σκοτώσετε εμένα... αλλά δεν μπορείτε να σταματήσετε τη χειραφέτηση των γυναικών».

* Οι θεατρικές παραστάσεις της Ιταλίας και της Βουλγαρίας θα παρουσιαστούν στο διήμερο πολυεθνικό φεστιβάλ στις 15 και 16 Μαΐου στην Αθηναΐδα. Περιλαμβάνει επίσης συνέδριο αλλά και μια εικαστική έκθεση. (www.reconcart.eu) * 

ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ-Απαραίτητη η κράτηση θέσεων

Στοιχεία και εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (May 8, 2009)

Κούλα, πούλα τη μαντίλα; ;)


----------



## Elsa (May 9, 2009)

Μάλλον, _Τζαμίλα βγάλε τη μαντίλα_...:)


----------



## JimAdams (May 11, 2009)

Βλέπω το νήμα έχει περάσει σε άλλα επίπεδα, εγώ θα το επαναφέρω στα αρχικά ερωτήματα, προβάλλοντας όμως μια απορία μέσα από ένα παράδειγμα.
Στην Τσεχία, οπού κατοικώ αυτό το διάστημα, βρίσκονται πολλά άτομα από ασιατικές χώρες, φοιτητές εδώ. Πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω από ποιες χώρες προέρχονται, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχει τύχει να συνομιλήσω με κανέναν. Τα κορίτσια, λοιπόν, κυκλοφορούν με μαντίλες. Τα αγόρια, αντιθέτως, όπως κάθε νεαρό αγόρι μιας νορμάλ ευρωπαϊκής πόλης. Δεδομένου ότι μιλάμε για μια χώρα που ούτε έντονο το θρησκευτικό στοιχείο έχει (είχα διαβάσει μάλιστα ότι ο τσέχικος λαός συγκαταλέγεται στους πιο ''άπιστους'' της Ευρώπης, αν όχι παγκοσμίως - κάτι που φυσικά είναι εμφανές αν ζήσεις λίγο εδώ), ούτε ισλαμική (ή ό,τι άλλο) κοινότητα έχει (μιλάμε μόνο για μερικές δεκάδες φοιτητές, τίποτα παραπάνω), τότε προφανώς δεν υποχρεώνει κάποιος/κάτι τις κοπέλες αυτές να κυκλοφορούν έτσι. Και επαναλαμβάνω, τη στιγμή που τα αγόρια δεν τηρούν κάποιον αντίστοιχο ''κώδικα'' (κι ούτε φαίνονται άτομα οπισθοδρομικά ή φανατισμένα, για να πεις πως ''αναγκάζουν'' τις συμφοιτήτριες τους να ακολουθούν αυτή τη γραμμή). Δεν υποστηρίζω πως αυτές ντύνονται απαραιτήτως κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο επειδή τους αρέσει ή το θέλουν, αλλά στις περιπτώσεις που δεν ισχύει αυτό, πολύ θα ήθελα να ξέρω την αιτία. Γιατί όλα τα στοιχεία και οι συνθήκες που τις περιβάλλουν, θεωρώ πως θα ήταν πρώτης τάξεως ευκαιρία να ''πετάξουν'' από πάνω τους μπούρκα, φερετζέδες, μαντίλες και τα συναφή ....


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2009)

Μην ξεχνάς όμως ότι αν οι φοιτήτριες αυτές έχουν μεγαλώσει σε περιβάλλον που το πέταγμα της μαντήλας είναι κατακριτέο είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχουν κι αυτές πιστέψει ότι είναι, και συνεπώς να μην θέλουν να το κάνουν. Είχα μια συμμαθήτρια στο λύκειο που ήταν από οικογένεια χριστιανοφανατικών, όλα τα παιδιά με μακρυά μανίκια και λουλουδιαστά φορέματα παιδικού στυλ ακόμα και σε ηλικία που κανένας δεν ντυνόταν έτσι κλπ (ΧΟ ήταν, αλλά τι σόι ΧΟ δεν ξέρω). Πλέον δεν φοράει λουλουδιαστά φορεματάκια με φουσκωτά μανίκια, ντύνεται 'φυσιολογικά" αλλά με πολλά στοιχεία της νεανικής της ενδυμασίας - μακριές φούστες, ποτέ παντελόνια, κολλητά, ντεκολτέ κλπ. Είναι θέμα συνήθειας, δεν είναι όλοι επαναστάτες.
Επιπλέον μπορεί οι συμπατριώτες τους να μη είναι τόσο άνετοι και μοντέρνοι όσο φαίνονται. 
μου έχουν πει για πτήση από Μέση Ανατολή που με το που ανακοινώνει ο πιλότος ότι έχουν αφήσει τον εναέριο χώρο της χώρας οι γυναίκες αρχίζουν να γδύνονται (από τις μαντήλες, δεν εννοώ κάνουν στριπτήζ). και στο λεωφορείο Κομοτηνή- Καβάλα κάποτε είδα ζευγάρι με μαντηλοφορεμένη γυναίκα να αποχαιρετά τους γονείς και με το που απομακρύνθηκε το λεωφορείο έβγαλε το μαντήλι και άρχισε να βάφεται. Αλλά πάω στοίχημα ότι υπάρχουν γυναίκες που διαιωνίζουν τις συνήθειες αυτές ίσως και με μια δόση κακίας- γιατί υπέφερα εγώ, τώρα να υποφέρουν κι άλλοι. Τέτοιους έχουν όλες οι κοινωνίες, κι όλοι ο κύκλοι, τελικά.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 12, 2009)

anef said:


> Για μένα, πάντως, είναι πολύ σκληρό να ζητάμε από τους μετανάστες ή να προσαρμόζονται ή αν δεν τους αρέσει να φεύγουν. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν ξύπνησαν μια ωραία πρωία και είπαν πού να μεταναστεύσω σήμερα. Είναι η ανάγκη που τους κάνει να φεύγουν (φτώχεια, πόλεμοι, διώξεις)


Οι μετανάστες φεύγουν από προσωπική "επιλογή" (συχνά η απόδραση από τη φτώχεια), πάντως επιλογή, και μπορεί να εμπνέονται ακόμα και από τον πιο άγριο τυχοδιωκτισμό.
Οι πρόσφυγες είναι θύματα που εξαναγκάζονται από διώξεις, πολέμους, συμφορές.
Γι' αυτό και σωστά είναι διαφορετικές και οι (διεθνείς) υποχρεώσεις των κρατών.


----------



## agezerlis (May 12, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Οι μετανάστες φεύγουν από προσωπική "επιλογή" (συχνά η απόδραση από τη φτώχεια), πάντως επιλογή, και μπορεί να εμπνέονται ακόμα και από τον πιο άγριο τυχοδιωκτισμό.
> Οι πρόσφυγες είναι θύματα που εξαναγκάζονται από διώξεις, πολέμους, συμφορές.
> Γι' αυτό και σωστά είναι διαφορετικές και οι (διεθνείς) υποχρεώσεις των κρατών.



Καλά όλα αυτά καταρχήν, αλλά στην πράξη πολύ πιο περίπλοκα: π.χ. για να αποδείξουν τις διώξεις καλό θα ήταν να έχουν κατονομαστεί ως εχθροί του καθεστώτος σε κυβερνητική εφημερίδα κ.λπ. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που επίσημα θεωρούνται μετανάστες αλλά στην πραγματικότητα είναι πρόσφυγες.


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Οι μετανάστες φεύγουν από προσωπική "επιλογή" (συχνά η απόδραση από τη φτώχεια), πάντως επιλογή, και μπορεί να εμπνέονται ακόμα και από τον πιο άγριο τυχοδιωκτισμό.
> Οι πρόσφυγες είναι θύματα που εξαναγκάζονται από διώξεις, πολέμους, συμφορές.
> Γι' αυτό και σωστά είναι διαφορετικές και οι (διεθνείς) υποχρεώσεις των κρατών.



Το θέμα της επιλογής είναι λίγο περίεργο ΙΜΟ. Δηλ. ΟΚ, υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ πρόσφυγα και μετανάστη, αλλά εξαρτάται και για ποιους μιλάμε. Τα όρια μεταξύ εξαναγκασμού και ελεύθερης επιλογής σήμερα είναι πολύ φτενά σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις.


----------



## anef (May 12, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Οι μετανάστες φεύγουν από προσωπική "επιλογή" (συχνά η απόδραση από τη φτώχεια), πάντως επιλογή, και μπορεί να εμπνέονται ακόμα και από τον πιο άγριο τυχοδιωκτισμό.
> Οι πρόσφυγες είναι θύματα που εξαναγκάζονται από διώξεις, πολέμους, συμφορές.
> Γι' αυτό και σωστά είναι διαφορετικές και οι (διεθνείς) υποχρεώσεις των κρατών.



Δεν διαφωνώ, υπάρχουν και διαβαθμίσεις και φυσικά ισχύει και η διάκριση μεταξύ μεταναστών και προσφύγων. Συμφωνώ όμως με τον agezerlis και τον Ambrose ότι τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο σύνθετα. 

Αντιγράφω από το βιβλίο 'Ο δρόμος για την Ομόνοια' Εκδ. Καστανιώτη, όπου στην αρχή δύο μετανάστες (ο Τίμοθι Αμπντούλ και ο Τόμι Κόφι Μάρκους -τους είχε πυροβολήσει ο Καζάκος, αν θυμάστε, και το ελληνικό κράτος δε θεωρεί ότι τους χρωστάει κάτι) δίνουν συνέντευξη στο Στ. Θεοδωράκη: 
Σ.Θ.: Γιατί έφυγες από τη Νιγηρία; 
Τ.Α.: Η ζωή ήταν δύσκολη. Υπήρχε στρατιωτικό καθεστώς, διαφθορά, όλα είχαν καταρρεύσει τελείως. Δεν είμαστε φτωχή χώρα, αλλά ο κόσμος υποφέρει και προσπαθεί να φύγει...

Δεν διωκόταν ο ίδιος προσωπικά. Επιλογή; Σε ένα βαθμό ναι, μπορούσε να μείνει στη Νιγηρία και να σαπίσει.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 12, 2009)

anef said:


> Τ.Α.: Η ζωή ήταν δύσκολη. Υπήρχε στρατιωτικό καθεστώς, διαφθορά, όλα είχαν καταρρεύσει τελείως. Δεν είμαστε φτωχή χώρα, αλλά ο κόσμος υποφέρει και προσπαθεί να φύγει...



X.X. : Η ζωή ήταν δύσκολη. Υπήρχε καθεστώς σκανδάλων και παρακμής, διαφθορά, όλα είχαν καταρρεύσει τελείως. Δεν είμαστε φτωχή χώρα, αλλά ο κόσμος υποφέρει και προσπαθεί να φύγει...
Καλό μας ταξίδι :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> ΟΚ, υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ πρόσφυγα και μετανάστη, αλλά εξαρτάται και για ποιους μιλάμε


Εδώ πώς μπερδεύονται νομικά μετανάστης και πρόσφυγας ..."στην πράξη". :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2009)

Η κυρία Φαντέλα Αμαρά, αλγερινής καταγωγής και υφυπουργός της κυβέρνησης Σαρκοζί, υπέρ της ολοκληρωτικής απαγόρευσης της μπούρκας στη Γαλλία:

Fadela Amara "favorable à l'interdiction totale de la burqa"

La secrétaire d'Etat à la Ville Fadela Amara se déclare "favorable à l'interdiction totale de la burqa" en France, dans un entretien paraissant vendredi dans "Le Parisien/Aujourd'hui en France". Lire la suite l'article
Articles liés

"Je suis pour l'interdiction de ce cercueil qui tue les libertés fondamentales", confie l'ancienne présidente de Ni putes ni soumises. Pour elle, "il faut que le débat actuel aboutisse à une loi qui protège les femmes".

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/3/20090618/tpl-assemblee-laicite-burqa-amara-cfb2994.html

Υ.Γ. Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί οι Ελληνίδες δεν έχουν επιδιώξει να καταργήσουν το άβατο του Αγίου Όρους;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί οι Ελληνίδες δεν έχουν επιδιώξει να καταργήσουν το άβατο του Αγίου Όρους;


Έχουν. Επίσης και τη μη χειροτονία γυναικών.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2009)

Όντως, αυτό κοίταζα τώρα εδώ: http://news.pathfinder.gr/greece/news/450245.html


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 29, 2009)

Κι ένα σημερινό άρθρο από το in.gr:

Σε ομιλία του προς το Κοινοβούλιο, ο πρόεδρος της Γαλλίας Νικολά Σαρκοζί υπογράμμισε ότι η μπούρκα, το παραδοσιακό ένδυμα των μουσουλμάνων γυναικών, «δεν είναι ευπρόσδεκτη στη Γαλλλία», μιλώντας για «σύμβολο υποταγής».


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 31, 2010)

*Μπούρκα και Κωσταλέξι*

Από το χθεσινό ΒΗΜΑ:
Μπούρκα και Κωσταλέξι
ΛΩΡΗ ΚΕΖΑ 
Διατυπώνεται και αυτή η άποψη: ότι η ένδυση με μπούρκα είναι ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα. Δεν υπάρχει πιο υποκριτική στάση την τελευταία εικοσαετία. Τόσο μικρή είναι η ιστορία του ράσου που επέβαλαν οι Ταλιμπάν στις μουσουλμάνες. Η κάλυψη του σώματος και της κόμης από ριχτό ύφασμα και των ματιών από ειδικό δίχτυ δεν υπάρχει στην ιστορία του Ισλάμ ούτε το Κοράνι επιτρέπει τέτοια ερμηνεία. Η μπούρκα είναι επινόηση των φανατικών και εξυπηρετεί πολλά: μεταξύ αυτών την απόκρυψη των σημαδιών από ξυλοδαρμούς. Είναι γνωστές οι ταπεινώσεις που υφίστανται οι μουσουλμάνες από τις οικογένειές τους, στον δυτικό κόσμο μάλιστα καταγράφεται σωρεία περιστατικών. Αυτά βλέπει ο πρόεδρος της Γαλλικής Δημοκρατίας Νικολά Σαρκοζί και έχει βαλθεί να απαγορεύσει την μπούρκα. Είχε δηλώσει χωρίς περιστροφές ότι δεν πρόκειται για σύμβολο θρησκευτικής πίστης, αλλά για «δείγμα γυναικείας υποταγής». Προς επίρρωσιν της άποψής του εργάστηκε ειδική επιτροπή της γαλλικής Εθνοσυνέλευσης.

Σε 200 σελίδες αναπτύσσεται όλη η επιχειρηματολογία για τη μερική απαγόρευση αυτού του ρούχου. Οι μουσουλμάνες δεν θα μπορούν να εισέρχονται με καλυμμένο το πρόσωπο σε δημόσιους χώρους, όπως σχολεία, νοσοκομεία και μέσα μεταφοράς, γιατί η εν λόγω περιβολή αποτελεί «προσβολή στις γαλλικές αξίες». Μια τέτοια στάση δεν έχει σχέση ούτε με τη χώρα φιλοξενίας ούτε με τον Ροβεσπιέρο ή το άθρησκο γαλλικό κράτος. Η υποχρεωτική κάλυψη του προσώπου για το ήμισυ του πληθυσμού είναι φαλλοκρατική και γεννά τον ρατσισμό. Μόνον οι γυναίκες καλύπτονται, υποτάσσονται, υπομένουν. Οι άνδρες αποφασίζουν για εκείνες. Μπορούν να τις κλειδώνουν στο σπίτι, να τις υποβάλλουν σε κλειτοριδεκτομή, να τις πασάρουν σε γέρους συζύγους, να τις βασανίζουν και να τις υποχρεώνουν σε αυτοκτονία οποτεδήποτε παραβαίνουν τους παράλογους κανόνες των φονταμενταλιστών. Λέγοντας ότι η ένδυση με μπούρκα αποτελεί ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα είναι σαν να λέμε ότι η Ελένη από το Κωσταλέξι είχε το ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα να ζει κλεισμένη με τα περιττώματά της.

Η κατάργηση της μπούρκας προωθείται με ουσιαστικά αλλά και ανούσια επιχειρήματα. Λένε ότι μια Δυτική δεν μπορεί να πάει στη Μεδίνα φορώντας τιραντάκια. Αυτό είναι μάλλον ψευδές: οι ξένες στις ισλαμικές χώρες φορούν ό,τι θέλουν, απλώς αντιμετωπίζουν την απαξία. Τις κοιτούν με την ίδια αποστροφή που επιδεικνύουν οι Δυτικοί σε εκείνες που καλύπτουν κάθε χιλιοστό της ύπαρξής τους. Ο Ευρωπαίος δεν έχει κανέναν λόγο να μπαίνει σε συγκρίσεις: αν η μπούρκα απαγορευθεί, δεν θα γίνει για λόγους αντιπαλότητας με σκοταδιστικά κράτη. Αυτό που σε πρώτη φάση πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει είναι ότι το ιδιότυπο ράσο κουκουλώνει εγκλήματα.

Οσο αφήνουμε αυτές τις γυναίκες σκεπασμένες, ανεχόμαστε όλες τις συνδηλώσεις της καταπιεστικής ενδυμασίας.

Η μπούρκα δεν είναι τόσο διαδεδομένη ώστε να φοβάται κάποιος την αλλοίωση ενός τρόπου ζωής. Παραμένει όμως ένα απαράδεκτο σύμβολο για χώρες που διέπονται από αξίες του ευρωπαϊκού δικαίου. Ο Νικολά Σαρκοζί δεν ανησυχεί για τη γενίκευση του φαινομένου, καθώς οι αριθμοί είναι καθησυχαστικοί. Στα 5 εκατομμύρια μουσουλμάνους που ζουν στη Γαλλία μόνο 1.900 νέες γυναίκες καλύπτουν εντελώς το πρόσωπο. Οι υπόλοιπες αρκούνται στην απλή μαντίλα, που βρέθηκε στο επίκεντρο πολύμηνης πολεμικής το 2004, όταν απαγορεύθηκε στα σχολεία. Ο γάλλος πρόεδρος ήταν σαφής όταν έλεγε ότι «η μπούρκα δεν έχει θέση στη Γαλλία» και η επιτροπή που εργάστηκε για την απαγόρευσή της κινήθηκε πονηρά. Δεν την απαγορεύουν στον δρόμο αλλά στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες. Για να εξυπηρετηθεί μια γυναίκα, θα πρέπει να αποκαλύψει το πρόσωπό της. Δεν θα μπορεί, για παράδειγμα, να εισπράξει επιδόματα, να εξεταστεί σε νοσοκομείο, να εξυπηρετηθεί σε υπηρεσίες. Στον δρόμο θα κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερα- για να μην κριθεί αντισυνταγματική η απόφαση.

Η απαγόρευση της μπούρκας σίγουρα απαλλάσσει τους Γάλλους από ένα νοσηρό θέαμα. Το ερώτημα είναι αν θα λειτουργήσει απελευθερωτικά και για τις ίδιες τις μουσουλμάνες ή θα γίνει καταπίεση επί της καταπίεσης.​


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Θυμάμαι τότε που είχε ανακοινωθεί το πρόστιμο και το σκάνδαλο ήταν φρέσκο έλεγαν ότι ήταν το μεγαλύτερο που είχε επιβληθεί σε επίπεδο ΔΟΥ.
> Απντέιτ: Ο πρώην Οικονομικών Μπέζας διέψευσε ότι έχει διαγραφεί το πρόστιμο. Έχει απλώς ανασταλεί, λέει, γιατί η Ακρόπολις έχει προσφύγει στα δικαστήρια.



Σατανικό, έτσι που το γράφει σήμερα ο Διόδωρος στο Βήμα:

Αντάξιος άλλου διαβολικού χειρισμού του Αλογοσκούφη με την Ακρόπολις Χρηματιστηριακή που δήθεν της διέγραψε πρόστιμο 5,5 δισ. ευρώ: υπάρχει εταιρεία στην Ελλάδα που θα μπορούσε να πληρώσει τέτοιο πρόστιμο; Πλάκα μάς κάνουν; Αυτό που έγινε είναι το ανάποδο: ο Γιώργος Αλογοσκούφης έγραψε στον προϋπολογισμό ότι θα εισπράξει 5,5 δισ. από την εταιρεία για να τον ισοσκελίσει- και την επόμενη χρονιά τα διέγραψε.

Για το άρθρο της Λώρης, μέσα, ρέστα. Γιατί με αυτά τα επιχειρήματα περί δικαιωμάτων το μόνο που δεν έχω διαβάσει ακόμα είναι ότι θα πρέπει να σεβαστούμε το δικαίωμα των μουσουλμάνων να βαράνε τις γυναίκες τους και άλλα φαιδρά τα οποία υποτίθεται ότι προβλέπει η θρησκεία τους (η οποία, ας μην το ξεχνάμε, κατασκεύασμα ανδρών είναι κι αυτή). Πειράζει που τα λέω αυτά ή θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε μη μας την πέσουν οι Ταλιμπάν;


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2010)

Το άρθρο για την μπούρκα όντως, θέτει το πολύ σωστό ερώτημα για τα δικαιώματα. 
Είχα νομίζω αναφέρει πρόσφατα την περίπτωση (που τελικά είναι πολλές περιπτώσεις) νεαρής μουσουλμάνας στο ΗΒ που είχε ζητήσει τη βοήθεια της αστυνομίας γιατί φοβόταν για τη ζωή της, ο πατέρας της θεωρούσε ότι τους είχε ατιμάσει κλπ, κλπ και η αστυνομία δεν έκανε τίποτα λόγω "πολιτισμικής ευαισθησίας". Λίγο αργότερα αυτή δολοφονήθηκε. Η "ευαισθησία" αυτού του είδους είναι η πιο εύκολη λύση. 

Πάντως είχα την εντύπωση ότι η μπούρκα δεν είναι εφεύρεση των Ταλιμπάν, αλλά παράδοση στο Αφγανιστάν. Η εφεύρεση (όχι των Ταλιμπάν) είναι η ένδυση - νίντζα, με όλο το πρόσωπο καλυμμένο και γάντια και κλειστά παπούτσια για να μη φαίνεται τίποτα. 

Εμείς μάλλον το λύσαμε παράπλευρα το πρόβλημά μας, απαγορεύοντας τις κουκούλες. Τώρα μένει να γενικευτεί ο όρος "κουκούλα". 

Το καλύτερο πάντως είναι που η Αιγυπτος απαγόρεψε το φερετζέ στις εξετάσεις στο πανεπιστήμιο. Γιατί λέει υπήρχε κίνδυνος πλαστοπροσωπίας. Μια ελπίδα είχαν κι αυτές οι φοιτήτριες...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 31, 2010)

SBE said:


> Το άρθρο για την μπούρκα όντως, θέτει το πολύ σωστό ερώτημα για τα δικαιώματα.
> 
> Πάντως είχα την εντύπωση ότι η μπούρκα δεν είναι εφεύρεση των Ταλιμπάν, αλλά παράδοση στο Αφγανιστάν....



1. Δεν λέει τίποτα το άρθρο εκεί που υπάρχει το ιδεολογικό πρόβλημα. Πολυπολιτισμικότητα τι σημαίνει; Να τρώμε μόνο αραβικές πίτες; Ας αποφασίσουν.
Εγώ μπορώ να κυκλοφορώ με μπούρκα μιας και δεν μου την επέβαλε κανένας βάρβαρος ισλαμιστής αλά ...Κωσταλέξι; 

2.Σωστά. Η μπούρκα απλώς προβλήθηκε καταιγιστικά στα δυτικά ΜΜΕ για την προετοιμασία της κονής γνώμης ενόψει της ΝΑΤΟικής εισβολής κατά των Ταλιμπάν. Φυσικά συνεχίζει κανονικά να υπάρχει, αλλά η παράσταση τελείωσε με την επιβολή του δικού "μας" δοτού καθεστώτος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 31, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Η μπούρκα απλώς προβλήθηκε καταιγιστικά στα δυτικά ΜΜΕ για την προετοιμασία της κονής γνώμης ενόψει της ΝΑΤΟικής εισβολής κατά των Ταλιμπάν. Φυσικά συνεχίζει κανονικά να υπάρχει, αλλά η παράσταση τελείωσε με την επιβολή του δικού "μας" δοτού καθεστώτος.


Δηλαδή, όλα είναι συνωμοσία; (Και τα χάλια της οικονομίας μας είναι παιχνίδι των κερδοσκόπων σε βάρος του ευρώ;) 

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν χρειάζεται δόλος των Νατοϊκών για να συκοφαντηθεί η μπούρκα, από μόνη της είναι κατάπτυστη, και προφανώς δεν υπήρχε 40 χρόνια πριν, κάτι θα είχαμε ακούσει γι' αυτήν, σωστά;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 31, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, όλα είναι συνωμοσία; (Και τα χάλια της οικονομίας μας είναι παιχνίδι των κερδοσκόπων σε βάρος του ευρώ;)
> 
> Κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν χρειάζεται δόλος των Νατοϊκών για να συκοφαντηθεί η μπούρκα, από μόνη της είναι κατάπτυστη, και προφανώς δεν υπήρχε 40 χρόνια πριν, κάτι θα είχαμε ακούσει γι' αυτήν, σωστά;


Μα σημασία έχει η κατασκευή του κλίματος, με αλήθεια ή ψέμα! Όταν δεν θα μας κάνουν οι Ιάπωνες, θα μάς αλλάξουν τα φώτα τα ΜΜΕ με τις φάλαινες που σκοτώνουν οι βάρβαροι εκεί και το παρουσιάζουν και ως προσφιλή παράδοσἠ τους! Γιατί λοιπόν δεν ακούγαμε τα ίδια για την μπούρκα του Πακιστάν την ίδια ώρα; (Αλλά δεν ήταν κακή εκεί, φαίνεται, χάρη στα φιλοαμερικανικά αισθήματα της χούντας που της ...χαρίζουν). Η μπούρκα, μια παραλλαγή του χιτζάμπ είναι απλώς, και η ταλιμπανική ιδιομορφία ότι, ενώ δεν συνηθιζόταν στις πόλεις, οι Ταλιμπάν την επέβαλαν στις δημόσιες εμφανίσεις. 
Αλλά ξαναρωτώ, δεν έχω δικαίωμα να φορώ την κελεμπία μου στη δημοκρατική Ευρώπη; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 31, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Αλλά ξαναρωτώ, δεν έχω δικαίωμα να φορώ την κελεμπία μου στη δημοκρατική Ευρώπη; :)





> Γιατί λοιπόν δεν ακούγαμε τα ίδια για την μπούρκα του Πακιστάν την ίδια ώρα;


Πρώτον δεν μιλάμε για κελεμπία, αλλά για μπούρκα. Και όχι του Πακιστάν, ούτε του Αφγανιστάν. Μιλάμε για την μπούρκα στη Γαλλία. Δεν πήγε κανένας στο Αφγανιστάν να επιβάλει τους νόμους της Γαλλίας.
Δεύτερον, δεν τους απαγορεύει κανείς να τη φοράνε στον δρόμο, αλλά μόνο στις συναλλαγές τους με το δημόσιο, για λόγους ισότητας με όλους τους άλλους πολίτες που εμφανίζονται στις συναλλαγές τους με ακάλυπτο το πρόσωπο. Φαντάσου να δίνει την ταυτότητά της μια γυναίκα για να κάνει ανάληψη στην τράπεζα και συγχρόνως να φοράει μπούρκα.
Τρίτον, μακάρι να φορούσαν και οι άντρες καμιά μπούρκα, αντί να τη φοράνε μόνο στις γυναίκες και στις κόρες τους.
Τέταρτον, η λέξη "δικαίωμα" όταν μιλάμε για την μπούρκα των γυναικών μού μυρίζει κάπως περίεργα. Δεν ξέρω αν δίνουν το "δικαίωμα" σ' αυτές τις γυναίκες να αρνηθούν να φορέσουν την μπούρκα που τους επιβάλλει ο πατέρας και ο σύζυγός τους. 
Πέμπτον, πριν μιλήσει κανένας για προτίμηση και απόφαση κάποιων γυναικών να φοράνε μπούρκα, έπρεπε να τους δώσει το δικαίωμα να αποφασίζουν ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ μόνες τους και όχι να μιλάνε σαν τρομοκρατημένα φερέφωνα των αντρών της οικογένειας.

Συγγνώμη, αλλά το να υπερασπίζεται κάποιος το δικαίωμα κάποιων γυναικών να φοράνε μπούρκα μού θυμίζει την κλειτοριδεκτομή που, ως γνωστόν, σε κάποιες χώρες εκτελούν γυναίκες πάνω σε γυναίκες, επειδή αυτό επιβάλλουν οι άντρες.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 31, 2010)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εμένα με είχε ενοχλήσει πολύ όταν για να κερδίσουν λαϊκή υποστήριξη για την εισβολή στο Αφγανιστάν, είχαν αρχίσει τις καμπάνιες για τα δικαιώματα των γυναικών εκεί. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι και σε εμάς, αλλά και στην Ευρώπη τα πράγματα για τις γυναίκες δεν ήταν τόσο εύκολα. Κατακτήθηκαν μέσω συνειδητοποίησης και αγώνα. Άρα, οποιαδήποτε δικαιώματα της οποιασδήποτε μειονότητας σε ξένη χώρα, είναι δικό τους ζήτημα και αν δεν ζητήσουν οι ίδιοι βοήθεια, οι οποιεσδήποτε έξωθεν παρεμβάσεις είναι το λιγότερο ύποπτες. Βέβαια, στην περίπτωση που ανέφερε η SBE, η βοήθεια ζητήθηκε, αλλά δεν δόθηκε. Μάλλον για να μην προκαλέσουν τους μουσουλμάνους φανατικούς. Που είναι το άλλο άκρο. Όταν δεν σας την ζητάμε, μας την δίνετε με το ζόρι (τη βοήθεια) και όταν σας την ζητάμε, μας αφήνετε εκτεθειμένες-ους.

Από εκεί και πέρα, εδώ όντως μιλάμε για Γαλλία. Tsioutsiou, πίστευα ότι εσύ πρώτος απ' όλους θα υπερασπιζόσουν το δικαίωμά στην "γαλλικότητα", η οποία -απ' όσο ξέρω- μπούρκα δεν περιλαμβάνει.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2010)

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε μερικά πράγματα περί αφγανικής μπούρκας: το ενδυμα ειναι παλιό, άρα θα το λέγαμε παραδοσιακό. Οι Ταλιμπάν το γενίκευσαν, διαγράφοντας με τη μία τις κατακτήσεις των Αφγανίδων (μου λέει το γκούγκλ ότι από το 19ο αιωνα είχαν πεταξει το φερετζέ πολλές). Στο ιντερνέτ υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες μπουρκοφορούσων απο την εποχή της εισβολής των Ρώσων. 
Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι εμείς εφσον δεν αναφερόμαστε σε Αφγανούς (άλλωστε δε νομίζω να έχει πολλούς η Γαλλία) μάλλον εννοούμε αυτό, με γάντια, να μη φαίνονται τα χέρια καθόλου. 






Αυτή η εμφάνιση είναι φυσικό να απαγορεύεται σε συναλλαγές με υπηρεσίες κλπ που πρέπει να δείξεις ποιος είσαι. Τη στιγμή που οι τράπεζες απαγορεύουν την είσοδο σε όσους φοράνε κράνος μοτοσυκλέτας, νομίζω ειναι αστείο να συζητάμε αν θα πρέπει να επιτρέπεται η είσοδος στις μπούρκες. Η θέση της μπούρκας είναι στα μπουρμπούλια που τα ντόμινο έχουν δωρεάν είσοδο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 1, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Δεύτερον, δεν τους απαγορεύει κανείς να τη φοράνε στον δρόμο, αλλά μόνο στις συναλλαγές τους με το δημόσιο, για λόγους ισότητας με όλους τους άλλους πολίτες που εμφανίζονται στις συναλλαγές τους με ακάλυπτο το πρόσωπο. Φαντάσου να δίνει την ταυτότητά της μια γυναίκα για να κάνει ανάληψη στην τράπεζα και συγχρόνως να φοράει μπούρκα.



Μόνο σ' αυτό... 
Οι μουσουλμάνες δεν θα μπορούν να εισέρχονται με καλυμμένο το πρόσωπο σε δημόσιους χώρους, όπως σχολεία, νοσοκομεία και μέσα μεταφοράς, γιατί η εν λόγω περιβολή αποτελεί «προσβολή στις γαλλικές αξίες». 
Αν το πρόβλημα ήταν η δημόσια ασφάλεια και η εγκυρότητα των τραπεζικών συναλλαγών δεν θα απασχολούνταν κανένας στη Γαλλία και παντού, και δεν θα χρειαζόταν έκθεση διακοσίων σελίδων για να τα συμβιβάσει, και μάλιστα με αστείες ιστορικές αναθεωρήσεις για την εξέλιξη της παραδοσιακής ενδυμασίας. :)
@ Ambrose, δεν έχει σημασία αν είμαι υπέρ ή κατά της "γαλλικότητας". Είπα ότι πολυπολιτισμικότητα δεν είναι απλώς να τρως αραβικές πίτες. Δεν γίνεται ...και την πίτα ολόκληρη και το (Γάλλο) σκύλο χορτάτο :) Διασκεδάζω με τους Ταλιμπάν του κοσμικού κράτους που θέλουν να είναι και "πολυπολιτισμικοί" αλά γαλλικά βεβαίως.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Φαντάσου να δίνει την ταυτότητά της μια γυναίκα για να κάνει ανάληψη στην τράπεζα και συγχρόνως να φοράει μπούρκα.


 
Άλλες περιπτώσεις που είχε γίνει θέμα: 
Εταιρεία λεωφορείων ζήτησε από επιβάτιδες με φερετζέ που χρησιμοποιούν κάρτα απεριορίστων να δείχνουν το πρόσωπό τους στον οδηγό, για να διαπιστωθεί ότι είναι το άτομο της φωτογραφίας. 
Ομοίως, στις εξετάσεις οδήγησης για να διαπιστωθεί ότι η οδηγός είναι αυτή που κάνει αίτηση για άδεια οδήγησης. 
Και χίλιες άλλες περιπτώσεις της καθημερινής ζωής που δεν μπορούμε να παρέχουμε ειδικό χώρο με ελέγκτριες, όπως γίνεται στα αεροδρόμια. 
Το σύστημα της μπούρκας προυποθέτει ότι οι γυναίκες δεν θα κυκλοφορύν μόνες τους και ότι θα υπάρχει κάποιος άντρας που θα κάνει όλες τις δουλειες για λογαριασμό τους. Ούτε θα οδηγούν, ούτε θα έχουν συναλλαγές με υπηρεσίες, λογαριασμό στην τράπεζα κλπ. 
Όμως, το κοινωνικό μας σύστημα στην Ευρώπη λέει ότι ο κάθε πολίτης έχει τις προσωπικές του συναλλαγές. 
Θα περίμενε κανέις ότι αυτοί που εγκαθίστανται στη Γαλλία π.χ. και θέλουν να εμεταλλευτούν όλα τα προνόμια που τους παρέχει το κράτος π.χ. να μην περιμένουν να έρθει το σύστημα στα μέτρα τους και να μην υπάρχει ανάγκη για απαγορευτικές νομοθεσίες.
Όμως όποιος λέει τέτοια θεωρείται ρατσιστής.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 1, 2010)

Μια περίπτωση αποκαλυπτική ήταν πριν τέσσερα-πέντε χρόνια στη Γερμανία. Αποβλήθηκαν δύο μαθήτριες από το σχολείο «Μπέρτολτ Μπρεχτ» γιατί επέμεναν να φορούν τη μπούρκα. Τελικά η μία υποχώρησε και συνέχισε τα μαθήματα χωρίς τη μπούρκα, Η άλλη έμεινε αμετάπειστη και σταμάτησε το σχολείο (ωραία πράγματα). Ο λόγος της αποβολής δεν ήταν πρόβλημα ταυτοπροσωπίας αλλά ότι αυτή η ενδυμασία αποτελεί *«πολιτική δήλωση»*, γεγονός που απαγορεύεται στο σχολικό περιβάλλον.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> *«πολιτική δήλωση»*, γεγονός που απαγορεύεται στο σχολικό περιβάλλον.


Και γιατί είναι κακό να απαγορεύονται οι "πολιτικές δηλώσεις" στο σχολικό περιβάλλον;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 1, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> @ Ambrose, δεν έχει σημασία αν είμαι υπέρ ή κατά της "γαλλικότητας". Είπα ότι πολυπολιτισμικότητα δεν είναι απλώς να τρως αραβικές πίτες. Δεν γίνεται ...και την πίτα ολόκληρη και το (Γάλλο) σκύλο χορτάτο :) Διασκεδάζω με τους Ταλιμπάν του κοσμικού κράτους που θέλουν να είναι και "πολυπολιτισμικοί" αλά γαλλικά βεβαίως.



Tsioutsiou, πολυπολιτισμικότητα δεν σημαίνει ότι καταργώ τους νόμους του κράτους μου για να εφαρμόσω τους νόμους κάποιου άλλου κράτους. Η πολυπολιτισμικότητα δεν είναι υπεράνω των νόμων του κράτους. Ή μήπως θα πρέπει να αρχίσει να επιτρέπεται και η εφαρμογή της Σαρία για να είναι ο πολυπολιτισμικός γαλλικός σκύλος χορτάτος; Η πολυπολιτισμικότητα δεν φτιάχνει κράτη εν κράτει.

Και ένα ωραίο άρθρο του BBC με συνεντεύξεις για το πώς επιλέγουμε να ορίσουμε την πολυπολιτισμικότητα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 1, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Και γιατί είναι κακό να απαγορεύονται οι "πολιτικές δηλώσεις" στο σχολικό περιβάλλον;


Δεν είπα αν είναι καλό ή κακό, είπα ότι σε αυτό το παράπτωμα υπέπεσαν οι μαθήτριες σύμφωνα με τη διεύθυνση του σχολείου. Το ζἠτημα, που αναδείχθηκε, ήταν γιατί δεν είναι "πολιτική δήλωση" ένα κοντό φουστάνι ή ένα φουλάρι, και πώς δικαιολογείται έναντι του σεβασμού της ατομικότητας του μαθητή, εφόσον δεν προβλεπόταν ομοιόμορφη μαθητική ενδυμασία.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2010)

Το ότι δεν προβλέπεται ομοιόμορφη ενδυμασία των μαθητών δεν σημαίνει ότι ένας μαθητής μπορεί να έρθει στο σχολείο φορώντας π.χ. ένα πουκάμισο ή ένα μαντίλι με το έμβλημα των νεοναζιστών. Αν αυτό που φοράει ο μαθητής ισοδυναμεί με πολιτική δήλωση, έχουν δικαίωμα να το απαγορεύσουν.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 1, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Tsioutsiou, πολυπολιτισμικότητα δεν σημαίνει ότι καταργώ τους νόμους του κράτους μου για να εφαρμόσω τους νόμους κάποιου άλλου κράτους.


Τότε γιατί επικαλείσαι αλλού νόμους άλλων κρατών για ν' αλλάξουν οι δικοί μας νόμοι ως τάχα ακατάλληλοι με το σκεπτικό ότι η κοινωνία μας έγινε πολυπολιτισμική; Πάλι επιχειρήματα α λα καρτ; :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 1, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Το ότι δεν προβλέπεται ομοιόμορφη ενδυμασία των μαθητών δεν σημαίνει ότι ένας μαθητής μπορεί να έρθει στο σχολείο φορώντας π.χ. ένα πουκάμισο ή ένα μαντίλι με το έμβλημα των νεοναζιστών. Αν αυτό που φοράει ο μαθητής ισοδυναμεί με πολιτική δήλωση, έχουν δικαίωμα να το απαγορεύσουν.


Δηλαδή αν πάει κάποιος ντυμένος με ένα αμερικάνικο στρατιωτικό μπουφάν και έναν πύραυλο στην πλάτη είναι ΟΚ, αλλά αν φορά μουσουλμανικό μαντήλι είναι πολιτική δήλωση; Οι Γερμανοί πάντως το είδαν διαφορετικά και συγκεκριμένα το υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης πρότεινε ως απλή λύση την επαναφορά της ποδιάς, αλλά υπήρχαν αντιρρήσεις γιατί έφερε (κυριολεκτικά) ναζιστικές μνήμες.


----------



## crystal (Feb 1, 2010)

Μα είναι, άραγε, θέμα πολυπολιτισμικότητας; Μ' αυτή τη λογική, αν κάποιος προέρχεται από μια φυλή που υποδέχεται, ξερωγώ, τη νέα σελήνη με ανθρωποθυσίες, ας δεχόμασταν να τις κάνει και στη χώρα μας, αφού αποτελούν ''στοιχείο του πολιτισμού του'''.
Αν το να θεωρείς υπανάπτυκτο και απολίτιστο τον μουσουλμάνο που φοράει τσαντόρ στη γυναίκα του σε κάνει ρατσιστή, ε τότε ναι, είμαι ρατσίστρια. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το Γαλλικό κράτος θα πρέπει να δίνει κι εξηγήσεις. Είμαι κοσμικό κράτος, αυτοί είναι οι νόμοι μου κι άμα σ' αρέσουν. Δεν σ' αρέσουν; Πίσω στο προοδευτικό Ιράν, όπου μπορείς να σπας στο ξύλο την κυρία σου με τις ευλογίες των μουλάδων.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 1, 2010)

Σας μετακόμισα. Ελπίζω να μη σας πειράζει :)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 1, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Τότε γιατί επικαλείσαι αλλού νόμους άλλων κρατών για ν' αλλάξουν οι δικοί μας νόμοι ως τάχα ακατάλληλοι με το σκεπτικό ότι η κοινωνία μας έγινε πολυπολιτισμική; Πάλι επιχειρήματα α λα καρτ; :)



Διακρίνω μία σύγχυση. Άλλο το να κάνεις συγκρίσεις με το τι γίνεται σε άλλα Ευρωπαϊκά κράτη και άλλο να δημιουργείς κράτος εν κράτει. Καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο. Αλήθεια, πού επικαλέστηκα νόμους άλλων κρατών;


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2010)

Στο μεταξύ στη Σκωτία νεαρός Σιχ επέστρεψε στο σχολείο από το οποίο απείχε εδώ και πέντε μήνες γιατί του απαγόρεψαν την οπλοφορία στο χώρο του σχολείου. Πρόκειται για το μαχαίρι της φωτογραφίας, το οποίο είναι μέρος της αμφίεσης του πιστού Σιχ. Το σχολείο είχε αρχικά προτείνει στο μαθητή να έχει μικρότερο, διακοσμητικό όπλο αλλά οι γονείς του αρνήθηκαν.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 8, 2010)

Από τις νομικές περιπτώσεις μερικών χωρών που έχει η Βίκι, μόνο η Δανία απαγόρευσε τελικά να φέρουν δημοσίως οι συγκεκριμένοι Σιχ το εγχειρίδιο της στολής τους.
On October 24, 2006, the Eastern High Court of Denmark upheld the earlier ruling of the Copenhagen City Court that the wearing of a kirpan by a Sikh was illegal. In doing so, Denmark became the first country in the world to pass such a ruling.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2010)

*Όχι στην μπούρκα κι ας έχει νάζι
καλύτερα τη Νίνου και την Εσκενάζυ.*

Αυτό είναι bookmark, σελιδοδείκτης, για να θυμάμαι πού σταμάτησα το διάβασμα στο μπουρκονήμα του Σαραντάκου. Σκέτος... μπούρκος.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 8, 2010)

Πάλι καλά που το απαγόρευσαν. Στο δικό μου μυαλό, μεταναστεύω σημαίνει ότι *θέλω* να πάω σε μια ξένη χώρα και να ασπαστώ την κουλτούρα και τους νόμους της. Αλλιώς ποιο το νόημα. Πάντα μου την έδινε που στην Αγγλία π.χ. έβλεπα τους Έλληνες φοιτητές να συναναστρέφονται μόνο Έλληνες και να θέλουν να τα κάνουν όλα Ελληνικά. Μα ποιο το νόημα;


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Πάλι καλά που το απαγόρευσαν. Στο δικό μου μυαλό, μεταναστεύω σημαίνει ότι *θέλω* να πάω σε μια ξένη χώρα και να ασπαστώ την κουλτούρα και τους νόμους της. Αλλιώς ποιο το νόημα. Πάντα μου την έδινε που στην Αγγλία π.χ. έβλεπα τους Έλληνες φοιτητές να συναναστρέφονται μόνο Έλληνες και να θέλουν να τα κάνουν όλα Ελληνικά. Μα ποιο το νόημα;



Συγγνώμη Αμβρόσιε, αλλά εσύ δε έλεγες πρόσφατα οτι οφείλουμε να δεχτούμε τους μετανάστες με ανοιχτές αγκάλες γιατί είναι φτωχοί, κακόμοιροι, πεινασμένοι κλπ και να μην επιχειρούμε να τους κάνουμε Έλληνες με το ζόρι; Όταν όμως δεν θέλουν να προσαρμοστούν στα δικά μας τι κάνουμε; 

Και έστω ότι το ντύσιμο είναι ζήτημα προσωπικής επιλογής, η οπλοφορία σε κοινωνία που δεν ανέχεται την οπλοφορία τι είναι; Δεν είναι παράβαση του σχετικού νόμου; Στο κάτω κάτω, αν αυτός θέλει να κουβαλάει χατζάρα, μπορεί κι εγώ να επικαλεστώ κρητική καταγωγή (απ' τα Ζωνιανά) και να κουβαλάω πολυβόλο, και καταργούμε το νόμο ή δημιουργούμε κοινωνία που κάποιοι οπλοφορούν πιο εύκολα από κάποιους άλλους. Και δεν έχει σημασία αν δεν κάνουν χρήση του όπλου. 

Ένα μεγάλο μέρος του προβλήματος, που δεν τολμάει κανένας να θίξει, είναι ότι οι πιο πολλοί μετανάστες ανήκουν στα κατώτερα κοινωνικά στρώματα της χώρας καταγωγής τους και έχουν το αντίστοιχο χαμηλό μορφωτικό επίπεδο. Κι αυτό κάνει δύσκολη την προσαρμογή γιατί η ενστικτώδης αντίδραση στο άγνωστο είναι η αποφυγή του. 

Η θείτσα από το αραβικό χωριό που δεν έχει δείξει ποτέ το πρόσωπό της και δεν έχει βγει ποτέ από το σπίτι μόνη μετά βίας θα προσαρμοζόταν στην αραβική πόλη που οι γυναίκες φοράνε μαντήλι και κυκλοφορούν μόνες τους. Μεταφυτεύεται σε μια κοινωνία που οι γυναίκες κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν και παθαίνει τραλαλά (επιστημονική η ορολογία μου σήμερα !). Και όχι, δεν βλέπει ότι αυτά είναι πρόοδος. Βλέπει την αμαρτία. Πόσο μάλλον άμα έχει μεγαλώσει με τη σιγουριά ότι ανήκει σε εκλεκτό λαό (παρηγοριά στη φτώχεια είναι κι αυτό), κι όλοι οι άλλοι είναι άπιστοι κι αμαρτωλοί.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 8, 2010)

Όχι SBE. Εγώ έλεγα ότι οι μετανάστες β' γενιάς πρέπει να νομιμοποιηθούν. Και όποιος άλλος πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις. Το νομοσχέδιο που προωθείται δεν είναι μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε. 

Όσον αφορά τους Σιχ, δεν δέχομαι οπλοφορία ή άλλες παραβάσεις του νόμου λόγω πολιτισμικών ιδαιτεροτήτων. Σιγά μην αρχίσουμε να εφαρμόζουμε τη Σαρία στο τέλος (αναφέρομαι στους μουσουλμάνους). Όπως δεν δέχομαι να υπάρχουν κρητικοί ή ακόμα και υψηλά ιστάμενα πρόσωπα που οπλοφορούν ή παρανομούν (και δυστυχώς στις ελληνικές επαρχίες υπάρχουν πολλά τέτοια φαινόμενα).

'Οσον αφορά τους μετανάστες, δέχομαι την *ποικιλότητα *και την *ποικιλομορφία *εντός ορίων. Δεν δέχομαι την γκετοποίηση, τη δημιουργία μικρών κρατών μέσα σε άλλα κράτη ή την δια της βίας αφομοίωση (π.χ. να βαφτιστούν οι μουσουλμάνοι χριστιανοί για να γίνουν δεκτοί).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 8, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Σιγά μην αρχίσουμε να εφαρμόζουμε τη Σαρία στο τέλος (αναφέρομαι στους μουσουλμάνους).


Μόνο σ' αυτό για ενημέρωση. Ελλάδα δεν είναι μόνο η Αθήνα... Ισχύει και εφαρμόζεται στην Ελλάδα στη Δυτική Θράκη, και είναι μοναδική περίπτωση στην ΕΕ. Απλώς δεν είναι γραπτό το ισλαμικό δίκαιο σε μας.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2010)

Όντως.
Μόνο η Ελλάδα εφαρμόζει τη σαρία, από τα Νέα.
Ελληνική σαρία, από τον Ιό.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 8, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Μόνο σ' αυτό για ενημέρωση. Ελλάδα δεν είναι μόνο η Αθήνα... Ισχύει και εφαρμόζεται στην Ελλάδα στη Δυτική Θράκη, και είναι μοναδική περίπτωση στην ΕΕ. Απλώς δεν είναι γραπτό το ισλαμικό δίκαιο σε μας.



Το γνωρίζω tsioutsiou και γι΄ αυτό είπα "σιγά μην αρχίσει να εφαρμόζεται στην Ελλάδα". Μήπως η Ελλάδα έχει παρατήσει την εν λόγω μειονότητα στην τύχη της;


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Όχι SBE. Εγώ έλεγα ότι οι μετανάστες β' γενιάς πρέπει να νομιμοποιηθούν. Και όποιος άλλος πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις.


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο μαθητής που οπλοφορεί λόγω θρησκείας είναι όχι μόνο νόμιμος μετανάστης, δεύτερης, ίσως και τρίτης γενιάς, αλλά έχει βρετανικό διαβατήριο και δικαίωμα ψήφου το οποίο μπορεί να ασκήσει για να επιτρέψει την αλλαγή του νόμου προς όφελός του. Κι έτσι πάει περίπατο η απαγόρευση της οπλοφορίας. 

Μάλιστα στο BBC το πρωί είχαν ζητήσει τη γνώμη ενός Σιχ ανώτατου δικαστή, ο οποίος είπε ότι κι ο ίδιος οπλοφορεί και στο δικαστήριο και δεν τον ενόχλησε ποτέ κανένας (ίσως δεν τον πήραν χαμπάρι, δεν ξέρω πως το φοράς αυτό κι αν είναι φανερό). Δε μας είπε όμως τι κάνει όταν μπαίνει σε αεροπλάνο. Και ορίστε, πόσο πιο ενταγμένος μπορεί να είναι ο μετανάστης από το να είναι δικαστής στο ανώτατο δικαστήριο; Κι όμως, το χατζάρι, χατζάρι...


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 9, 2010)

Κοίτα: δεν γνωρίζω τι προβλέπει ο νόμος της Αγγλίας. Αλλά προφανώς, οποιεσδήποτε νομικές/νομοθετικές αλλαγές δεν γίνονται έτσι, εν ριπή οφθαλμού. Και ο κόσμος ψηφίζει. Ένας μετανάστης β' και γ' γενιάς στο ΗΒ είναι πολίτης του ΗΒ. Τώρα, αν φτάσουμε στο τρομακτικό σημείο του να αλλάξουν αυτές οι ισορροπίες μέσα σε μια νύχτα... τι να σου πω. Είναι λογικό να το φοβάται κανείς αυτό από τη στιγμή που βλέπουμε τέτοια φοβερά κύματα μεταναστών, αλλά αυτό πλέον είναι πάνω και πέρα από τα κράτη. Είναι παγκόσμιο πρόβλημα και το συγκεκριμένο απαιτεί ενιαία πολιτική ΕΕ. Η οποία εμένα μού φαίνεται ότι είναι απούσα. Ουσιαστικά, χρησιμοποιούν την Ελλάδα ως buffer για να εμποδίσουν τον κόσμο να πάει εκεί. Γιατί εκεί θέλουν να πάνε. Εκεί που είναι μαζεμένος ο πλούτος. Και ποιος δεν θέλει.


----------



## SBE (Feb 9, 2010)

Mα και με το που θα πάρουν το ελληνικό διαβατήριο, εκεί θα πάνε. Δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι γι' αυτό το λόγο πρέπει να απειλήσουμε τα άλλα κράτη της ΕΕ ότι θα δώσουμε υπηκοότητα σε όλους με το που έρχονται και μετά θα τους δώσουμε 1000 ευρώ εφάπαξ και δωρεάν εισιτήρια για όποια χώρα της ΕΕ επιθυμούν από τις εξής: Γαλλία, Γερμανία, Βρετανία, Σουηδία, Δανία, Ολλανδία. Μόνο έτσι θα ενδιαφερθούν.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 9, 2010)

SBE said:


> Mα και με το που θα πάρουν το ελληνικό διαβατήριο, εκεί θα πάνε. Δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι γι' αυτό το λόγο πρέπει να απειλήσουμε τα άλλα κράτη της ΕΕ ότι θα δώσουμε υπηκοότητα σε όλους με το που έρχονται και μετά θα τους δώσουμε 1000 ευρώ εφάπαξ και δωρεάν εισιτήρια για όποια χώρα της ΕΕ επιθυμούν από τις εξής: Γαλλία, Γερμανία, Βρετανία, Σουηδία, Δανία, Ολλανδία. Μόνο έτσι θα ενδιαφερθούν.



Χα-χα-χα. Αυτό είναι ιδέα. Πρέπει να τους το προτείνεις!


----------



## SBE (Feb 9, 2010)

Πού ξέρεις, μπορεί να μας παραγράψουν το εθνικό χρέος και να καλύψουν το έλλειμα του ισοζυγίου για να μας καλοπιάσουν.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 11, 2010)

Ένας άραβας πρέσβης ακύρωσε τον γάμο του, μόλις διαπίστωσε ότι η σύζυγός του, την οποία δεν είχε δει ποτέ χωρίς μπούρκα, ήταν αλλήθωρη και γενειοφόρος!

Ο πρέσβης συμφώνησε να παντρευτεί με μία υπήκοο χώρας του Κόλπου, βάσει των φωτογραφιών που του είχε δείξει η οικογένειά της και οι οποίες όπως αποδείχθηκε ανήκαν στην αδερφή της, γράφει σήμερα η αραβική εφημερίδα Gulf News.
Στις ελάχιστες συναντήσεις τους πριν από τον γάμο, η υποψήφια νύφη φορούσε πάντα μπούρκα και έτσι ο πρέσβης δεν είχε διακρίνει τα χαρακτηριστικά της. Μόλις όμως υπέγραψαν το συμφωνητικό του γάμου και επιχείρησε να τη φιλήσει "διαπίστωσε ότι είχε γενειάδα και ήταν αλλήθωρη". 
Αμέσως υπέβαλε μήνυση για "εξαπάτηση" εναντίον των πεθερικών του και πέτυχε την έκδοση διαζυγίου...
Έθνος


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2010)

Θεωρείς πιθανό να λέμε στο μέλλον, αντί για «γουρούνι στο σακί», «νύφη με μπούρκα»;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 11, 2010)

Το περιστατικό μου θύμισε το "Όρκα: η δολοφόνος φάλαινα" (Orca: The Killer Whale)

Μη φτάσουμε να λέμε "Ιδού η μπούρκα, ξεχάστε το πήδημα".


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Το περιστατικό μου θύμισε το "Όρκα: η δολοφόνος φάλαινα" (Orca: The Killer Whale)
> 
> Μη φτάσουμε να λέμε "Ιδού η μπούρκα, ξεχάστε το *πήδημα*".



Αναφέρεσαι στην υπερπήδηση του καρχαρία;


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2010)

Πριν καιρό είχα διαβάσει για έναν μουσουλμάνο ο οποίος επιχείρησε μετά από 20 χρόνια γάμου να δει το πρόσωπο της γυναίκας του, βγάζοντάς της το φερετζέ την ώρα που αυτή κοιμόταν, αλλά τον πήρε χαμπάρι η γυναίκα του και βρέθηκαν στο δικαστήριο για διαζύγιο (το οποίο και πήρε). 
Ο σύζυγός της είπε στο δικαστή ότι δεν πρόκειται να το ξανακάνει...


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2010)

Αυτό, αν δεν είναι αστικός μύθος, θα έπρεπε να είναι! :)

Δεν μπορείς, κύριέ μου, στα 20 χρόνια να σε πιάνει η περιέργεια. Στα 20 χρόνια γάμου πρέπει να σου έχει φύγει κάθε περιέργεια.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 11, 2010)

Εξάλλου, πολύ κουλό μου φαίνεται. Οι γυναίκες μπορούν να είναι ακάλυπτες μπροστά στον άντρα τους και σε συγγενείς τους. Να είχε καλυμμένα τα μαλλιά της, οκ, ίσως, αλλά όλο το πρόσωπο δε νομίζω.


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2010)

Δεν ειναι αστικός μύθος. Το είχαν γράψει διαφορα ΜΜΕ. Ιδού με επεξηγήσεις:_
A 50-year-old Saudi woman asked for divorce after her husband lifted her face veil while she was sleeping, local press reported.
For 30 years, the wife said she never showed her face to her husband in conformity with the tradition of her native village near the south western Saudi city of Khamis Mushayt.
"After all these years, he tries to commit such a big mistake," the wife told Saudi newspaper Al-Riyadh, after she left the house in total disbelief.
She said the husband apologized and promised never to do it again._

Τι θα είδε ο άνθρωπος!  

_This is not the first case of husbands who have not seen their wives' faces in decades.
In the past Al Arabiya has reported the case of Ali al-Qahtani, whose wife had been wearing the face veil for the entire ten years of their marrage. When he tried to take it off, she threatened to leave and only decided to stay after he swore never to try again._

Κι άλλος που ίσως τα έιδε όλα. ;)

_Hassan Al-Atibi threatened to marry another woman if his wife didn't show him her face. The woman nominated one of her friends who doesn't observe this tradition as a possible new wife for him, saying this would be better than her showing her face.
*And neither the husband or children of Om Rabea al-Gahdaray, 70, have ever seen her face.* Al-Gahdaray says it is a family tradition, also followed by mother and sisters, which her husband accepted and never tried to change.
When asked how she could have kids without her husband ever seeing her face, she replied: *"Marriage is about love, not faces."*
The practice of always remaining veiled, even in front of your husband, is not an Islamic practice but a very old tradition practiced by a minority of people in Gulf countries._


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2010)

Φαντάσου δηλαδή να μην ξέρει κανένας με τι μοιάζεις, ούτε ο άντρας σου, ούτε τα παιδιά σου...
Και να πω την αμαρτία μου, εκεί που δηλώνει η μπουρκοφορούσα
"Marriage is about love, not faces."
Ο εγκέφαλός μου διάβασε
"Marriage is about love, not faeces."
που μου φάνηκε τελείως σουρεαλιστική διαπίστωση.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 11, 2010)

Υποθέτω ότι στη Σαουδική Αραβία το "νεκροψία γυναίκας" είναι δίλεκτο ανέκδοτο. Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βγει λοιπόν και σειρά CSI Riyadh.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 11, 2010)

Άντε να γράψεις αφγανικό άρλεκιν με τη μπούρκα... ούτε μάτια ούτε χείλια...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Άντε να γράψεις αφγανικό άρλεκιν με τη μπούρκα... ούτε μάτια ούτε χείλια...


Αμ για να μεταφράσεις; Φαντάζεσαι τι λεξιπλασίες θα έπεφταν στα μεταφραστικά τους φόρουμ, αν είχαν;;)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2015)

Της λέει «να το βουλώσει», και...


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2016)

Μέρος μιας δύσκολης συζήτησης. 

*Η πρόκληση και η παραίνεση*
Δημοσθένης Κούρτοβικ | ΤΑ ΝΕΑ: 02/04/2016 |

Παρελάσεις σχολείων με ενιαίο ντύσιμο και στρατιωτικό βήμα είναι ένα θέαμα απωθητικό για κάθε αληθινά δημοκρατική συνείδηση. Αλλά το να βλέπεις σε μια τέτοια διατεταγμένη ομοιομορφία μία εξαίρεση όπως αυτή της μουσουλμάνας μαθήτριας που παρέλασε κουκουλωμένη από πάνω ώς κάτω είναι διπλά απωθητικό: στο μιλιταριστικό μήνυμα προστίθεται το μήνυμα ενός θρησκόληπτου σκοταδισμού, που υποχρεώνει τη γυναίκα να φυλακίζει το σώμα της σε φασκιές πριν βγει έξω. 
Το χειρότερο είναι όμως αυτή καθαυτήν η εξαίρεση, που δεν θα γινόταν για κανένα άλλο θρήσκευμα και καμία άλλη εθνότητα. Αν είναι σημάδι ενός αρχόμενου εξαιρετισμού για τους μουσουλμάνους στη χώρα μας, θα πρέπει να αντισταθούμε σε μια τέτοια εξέλιξη. Η «ειρηνική συνύπαρξη πολιτισμών», για την οποία τόσες γλυκατζούρες ακούσαμε και διαβάσαμε ως επιδοκιμαστικά σχόλια για το περιστατικό, δεν μπορεί να συνεπάγεται την προσαρμογή μιας γηγενούς πλειοψηφίας στα ήθη μιας εξωγενούς μειοψηφίας, αντί για το αντίστροφο, ιδίως όταν τα ήθη αυτά είναι τόσο οπισθοδρομικά και σφραγισμένα από μια μονολιθική θρησκευτική αντίληψη. Πέρα από αυτό, θα ήταν γελοίο αν δεν ήταν επικίνδυνο να προπαγανδίζεται σήμερα ως προοδευτική κατάκτηση για την ελληνική κοινωνία το «πολυπολιτισμικό» μοντέλο, του οποίου η παταγώδης αποτυχία ομολογείται πια στη Δυτική Ευρώπη και από πρώην υποστηρικτές του. 
Πρέπει βέβαια να καταδικάσουμε την ξενοφοβία που καλλιεργεί η ευρωπαϊκή εθνικιστική Δεξιά (όχι πάντοτε ταυτόσημη με την Ακροδεξιά, παρά τις απλουστευτικές δημοσιογραφικές κατηγοριοποιήσεις). Αλλά δεν βοηθούν σε αυτό οι διανοητικές λαθροχειρίες στις οποίες καταφεύγει ο αριστερός ανθρωπισμός για να υποβαθμίσει ένα πραγματικό δίλημμα. Είναι σόφισμα, για παράδειγμα, το επιχείρημα ότι η Ευρώπη των 500 εκατομμυρίων μπορεί άνετα να ενσωματώσει 2 ή 3 εκατομμύρια μουσουλμάνους πρόσφυγες και μετανάστες. Είναι σόφισμα, πρώτον επειδή οι προσφυγικές-μεταναστευτικές ροές δεν διαχέονται σε όλη την Ευρώπη αλλά κατευθύνονται σε συγκεκριμένες χώρες, κυρίως τη Γερμανία (ή, χάρη στις θαυματουργίες της ελληνικής και της ευρωπαϊκής πολιτικής, παγιδεύονται τώρα στην Ελλάδα, αύριο και στην Ιταλία). Δεύτερον, άλλο να απορροφάς δύο εκατομμύρια που έρχονται σε διάστημα είκοσι ή δέκα χρόνων και άλλο όταν καταφθάνουν μέσα σε ένα ή δύο. Τρίτον, ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό αυτών των προσφύγων-μεταναστών έχει πολλαπλασιαστές: θα επικαλεσθούν το δικαίωμα οικογενειακής επανένωσης για να φέρουν κοντά τους τις οικογένειές τους, που γενικά δεν τις λες ολιγομελείς.
Τελευταίο και σημαντικότερο είναι ότι υπάρχουν σοβαροί λόγοι να αμφιβάλλουμε για την προθυμία της μεγάλης μάζας των προσφύγων-μεταναστών να ενσωματωθούν. Οι αριστεροί σχολιαστές αρνούνται δημόσια αυτό που παραδέχονται ιδιωτικά: ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το Ισλάμ, άσχετα αν και κατά πόσο οφείλεται σε στενή ή στρεβλή ερμηνεία των ιερών κειμένων του. Οι πολιτισμικές πρακτικές των περισσότερων επήλυδων μουσουλμάνων είναι ανελαστικές και ασυμβίβαστες με θεμελιώδεις ευρωπαϊκές αξίες. Από καμία άλλη θρησκευτική κοινότητα στην Ευρώπη - και υπάρχουν πολλές - δεν εκπορεύεται εξάλλου τόση άρνηση του ευρωπαϊκού πολιτισμού, τόση διεκδίκηση καθεστώτος εξαίρεσης από τον ευρωπαϊκό τρόπο ζωής. Σε καμία άλλη δεν υπάρχει τόση επιρροή της θρησκείας στην καθημερινότητα, από καμία άλλη δεν ακούγονται απαιτήσεις όπως για διαφορετικούς χώρους για τα δύο φύλα στα κολυμβητήρια, διαφορετικό μενού για τα παιδιά της στους παιδικούς σταθμούς και βέβαια για ανοχή στη μεταχείριση των γυναικών της ως υπεξούσιων πλασμάτων, για τα οποία ισχύουν ειδικοί περιοριστικοί κανόνες.

Ασφαλώς οι μουσουλμάνοι πρόσφυγες και μετανάστες, όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι, πρέπει να κρίνονται ως αυτόνομα υποκείμενα και όχι ως μονάδες μιας θρησκευτικής, εθνικής, εθνοτικής ή φυλετικής συλλογικότητας. Αυτό ορίζει η παράδοση του Διαφωτισμού και είναι μια πραγματική κατάκτηση του ευρωπαϊκού πολιτισμού. Πολλοί ανάμεσα στους πρόσφυγες-μετανάστες έχουν και τις προϋποθέσεις και τη θέληση να ενταχθούν στις κοινωνίες μας μετέχοντας στις βασικές αξίες του πολιτισμού μας χωρίς να αποκηρύξουν τον δικό τους. Αυτούς πρέπει να τους καλωσορίσουμε. Αλλά θα ωφελήσουμε και τους ίδιους αν δούμε στον ερχομό τους μια παραίνεση να ξαναβρούμε την πολιτισμική αυτοπεποίθησή μας ως Ευρωπαίοι.​


----------



## rogne (Apr 3, 2016)

> Αλλά το να βλέπεις σε μια τέτοια διατεταγμένη ομοιομορφία μία εξαίρεση όπως αυτή της μουσουλμάνας μαθήτριας που παρέλασε κουκουλωμένη από πάνω ώς κάτω είναι διπλά απωθητικό: στο μιλιταριστικό μήνυμα προστίθεται το μήνυμα ενός θρησκόληπτου σκοταδισμού, που υποχρεώνει τη γυναίκα να φυλακίζει το σώμα της σε φασκιές πριν βγει έξω.



Αν στην κάτωθι φώτο έχουμε περίπτωση διατεταγμένης ομοιομορφίας που επιδεινώνεται από μήνυμα θρησκόληπτου σκοταδισμού (και όχι, ξέρω 'γω, κάτι παιδιά που κάνουν παρέλαση όπως να 'ναι, φορώντας σε γενικές γραμμές ρούχα που τα κάνουν να ψιλοφαίνονται ίδια από μακριά, επειδή έτσι τους είπαν, αλλά όχι δα και να κουρευτούν ή να χτενιστούν το ίδιο, ή να βάλουν ισομήκεις φούστες ή μη τρακτερωτά παπούτσια κλπ.), εγώ έχω αλογοουρά πιο μακριά κι απ' του σημαιοφόρου:


​


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2016)

Αυτό ακριβώς ήταν και το δικό μου σχόλιο στη φωτογραφία που παραθέτει ο Rogne. Ότι το σχολείο είναι δειγματολόγιο, επομένως με ποιο δικαίωμα λες στη μαθήτρια να αλλάξει; Έχει γίνει καμιά προσπάθεια από τους υπεύθυνους του σχολείου για ομοιομορφία στο ντύσιμο- όπως έχουν δικαίωμα από το σχολικό κανονισμό; Είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε στολή, με οποιαδήποτε έννοια στολής; 
Η μία φοράει μίνι, η άλλη μίντι, η άλλη μάξι. 
Η μία φοράει μαύρες γόβες, ο άλλος φοράει τρακτερωτά με άσπρη σόλα που φαίνεται από χιλιόμετρα. 
Η μία έχει το πουκάμισο μέσα, η άλλη έξω, η άλλη φοράει σακκάκι άσπρο, η άλλη ζακέτα μπλε κλπ

Υποθέτω η δικαιολογία του σχολείου είναι ότι είμαστε σχολείο φτωχογειτονιάς και δεν μπορούμε να αναγκάσουμε τους γονείς να αγοράσουν συγκεκριμένα ρούχα στα παιδιά τους (διότι π.χ. είναι δύσκολο όταν έρθει η ώρα αγοράς παπουτσιών να πεις στο γιόκα σου δεν θα πάρουμε τα δίχρωμα, θα πάρουμε τα σκέτα που έχουν τα ίδια λεφτά, για να μπορείς να τα φορέσεις και στην παρέλαση, όπως επίσης είναι δύσκολο το σχολείο να χρησιμοποιήσει το ταμείο του για να βοηθήσει τα παιδιά που δυσκολεύονται να ντυθούν κατάλληλα για την παρέλαση).


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2016)

Και τώρα σκέψεις περί μπούρκας μαθητριών: 
Η Ελλάδα έχει μουσουλμανική μειονότητα και έχει και είχε πάντα μουσουλμάνες μαθήτριες στα δημόσια σχολεία της Θράκης (όχι πολλές, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα). Δεν τους επιβλήθηκε ποτέ κανένας ενδυματολογικός περιορισμός και υποθέτω αν κάποια μαθήτρια φόραγε μαντήλα δεν θα της ζητούσε το σχολείο να την βγάλει για την παρέλαση. Επομένως δεν χρειάζεται να ανακαλύπτουμε τον τροχό κάθε φορά. Ό,τι ισχύει στη Θράκη να ισχύει κι αλλού. 

Δυστυχώς όταν ζούσα στην Ξάνθη δεν πήγαινα να δω τις παρελάσεις, και δεν ξέρω τί ακριβώς γινόταν. Η μόνη μουσουλμάνα μαθήτρια που ήξερα πήγαινε στο σχολείο με κάτι σι-θρου δικτυωτά πλεχτά και δεν ήταν μάλλον αντιπροσωπευτική αυτού του δείγματος. Και το ιντερνέτιο μου βρίσκει μόνο μια φωτογραφία από κάποιο Πομακοχώρι, που παρελαύνουν μαθήτριες με ομοιόμορφες μαντήλες. 

Τώρα, τί θα έκανα εγώ αν ήμουνα υπεύθυνη του σχολείου: θα προσπαθούσα να βρω μια μέση λύση. Θα έλεγα π.χ. όλοι οι μαθητές μαντήλι στο λαιμό, κι αν κάποιος θέλει να το φορέσει στο κεφάλι με γειά του με χαρά του ΑΛΛΑ θα είναι ίδιο με των άλλων κι όχι ό,τι είχε πρόχειρο. Όλες οι φούστες φαρδιές και πέντε πόντους κάτω από το γόνατο, κι όποιος θέλει πιο κοντή ή πιο μακριά δεν πηγαίνει στην παρέλαση (υπάρχει λόγος άλλωστε που δεν παρελαύνουν ποτέ γυναίκες με μάξι, για να μην μπουρδουκλωθούνε). Και όχι, δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους κεφαλόδεσμους, γιατί τί θα κάνεις αν έχεις μαθητή Σιχ; 

Αν εξακολουθούσε να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, μπορεί να αποφάσιζα ότι σημαιοφόροι και παραστάτες θα παρελάσουν με ελληνική εθνική ενδυμασία, ο καθένας θα αντιπροσωπεύει μία περιοχή της χώρας. Έτσι η μαθήτρια μπορεί να ντυθεί Καραγκούνα με σεγκούνι και με φακιόλι και ο μακρυμάλλης θα συμπλήρωνε το λουκ Οδυσσέας Ανδρούτσος. Η λύση μου δηλαδή θα ήταν να αποφύγω το πρόβλημα, κι αυτό δεν το θεωρώ λύση δειλίας. Δεν είναι δουλειά του σχολείου να παίρνει θέση σε ζήτημα το οποίο έχει πολιτικές διαστάσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2016)

SBE said:


> Δεν είναι δουλειά του σχολείου να παίρνει θέση σε ζήτημα το οποίο έχει πολιτικές διαστάσεις.


+1 (και για πολλά από τα προηγούμενα, αλλά κυρίως γι' αυτό).


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2016)

Τώρα, για το άλλο ζήτημα που θέτει το άρθρο, το ότι δηλαδή πολλοί μουσουλμάνοι της Ευρώπης (παλιότεροι και νεότεροι) απαιτούν ειδική μεταχείριση, την οποία δεν θα είχαν σε μια μουσουλμανική χώρα, και παρεξηγούνται και προσβάλλονται θανάσιμα αν κάποιος δεν γνωρίζει τις ιδιαιτερότητες της θρησκείας τους ή της κουλτούρας τους, το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι: καλωσήρθατε στη σύγχρονη πραγματικότητα. Ίσως για κάποιους μουσουλμάνους να είναι ζήτημα με πολιτικές διαστάσεις, γι'αυτό επιμένουν τόσο. Κάποιοι άλλοι απλά είναι ανάγωγοι και αμόρφωτοι και θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται σαν ανάγωγοι και αμόρφωτοι. Όπως δεν ανεχόμαστε ακοινώνητη συμπεριφορά από κανέναν. 

Πίσω στη μπούρκα: πολύ μελάνι έχει χυθεί τις τελευταίες μέρες στον τύπο στο ΗΒ με αφορμή το ότι το Μαρκς & Σπένσερ άρχισε να πουλάει στο ΗΒ μπουρκίνια στο τμήμα μαγιώ. Κάποιοι λένε μπράβο, τώρα θα μπορούν όλες οι γυναίκες που θέλουν να αγοράσουν μπουρκίνι να το βρουν στο μαγαζί της γειτονιάς τους, αντί να τρέχουνε ποιός ξέρει που, καλή επιχειρηματική απόφαση. Άλλοι λένε ότι ο επιχειρηματικός κόσμος πρέπει να έχει κοινωνική ευθύνη και να μην υποχωρεί στις βλακείες μιας μειονότητας πολιτών. Οι σημειολόγοι κι οι φεμινίστριες παρατήρησαν ότι ο κλάδος της ένδυσης ονομάζει αυτή την κατηγορία ενδυμάτων "modesty wear"(σεμνομόδα θα το πούμε αυτό στα ελληνικά; ), το οποίο θεωρούν προσβλητικό γιατί υπονοεί ότι όλα τα άλλα ρούχα είναι άσεμνα.:woot:


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2016)

SBE said:


> Οι σημειολόγοι κι οι φεμινίστριες παρατήρησαν ότι ο κλάδος της ένδυσης ονομάζει αυτή την κατηγορία ενδυμάτων "modesty wear" (σεμνομόδα θα το πούμε αυτό στα ελληνικά; ), το οποίο θεωρούν προσβλητικό γιατί υπονοεί ότι όλα τα άλλα ρούχα είναι άσεμνα.:woot:



Modesty wear: σεμνή αμφίεση, σεμνό ντύσιμο > είδη σεμνής αμφίεσης.

Περιλαμβάνει και... modesty blazer; :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2016)

Μόνο στο όνομα.


----------



## Archangelos (Apr 7, 2016)

rogne said:


> Αν στην κάτωθι φώτο έχουμε περίπτωση διατεταγμένης ομοιομορφίας που επιδεινώνεται από μήνυμα θρησκόληπτου σκοταδισμού (και όχι, ξέρω 'γω, κάτι παιδιά που κάνουν παρέλαση όπως να 'ναι, φορώντας σε γενικές γραμμές ρούχα που τα κάνουν να ψιλοφαίνονται ίδια από μακριά, επειδή έτσι τους είπαν, αλλά όχι δα και να κουρευτούν ή να χτενιστούν το ίδιο, ή να βάλουν ισομήκεις φούστες ή μη τρακτερωτά παπούτσια κλπ.), εγώ έχω αλογοουρά πιο μακριά κι απ' του σημαιοφόρου:
> 
> View attachment 5360​


Καταρχήν, να ξεκινήσω με τους ορισμούς (αν και δεν έχω διαβάσει την παρούσα συζήτηση από την αρχή).

*Αυτό είναι το hijab*
http://fashiongetup.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Latest-Summer-Hijab-Collection-For-Muslim-Women.jpg

*κι αυτό είναι το burka*
http://images.alarabiya.net/4e/ee/640x392_53122_76364.jpg

Το hijab (η μαντήλα) δεν με ενοχλεί, το burka μου χαλάει την αισθητική. Βέβαια αυτό είναι μια προσωπική άποψη, δεν ξέρω πόσοι συμφωνείτε μαζί μου και πόσοι διαφωνείτε.
Όσον αφορά την φωτογραφία της παρελάσεως, δεν με ενοχλεί το hijab (η μαντήλα). Αυτό που μου χαλάει τὴν αισθητική (και εξαιτίας του οποίου αισθάνομαι την επιθυμία να βγάλω την ζωστήρα και να ρίξω ένα χέρι ξύλο) είναι η άλλη μαθήτρια που έχει βγάλει έξω τα μπούτια της και που αν τραβηχτεί η φούστα μισό πόντο πάνω θα φανεί και κάτι άλλο.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2016)

Εμένα με ενοχλεί η παρέλαση. Συγγνώμη που πετάγομαι, αποχωρώ πάραυτα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2016)

Έχεις κι εσύ το γυναικείο ιδίωμα να πετάγεσαι παντού, που λέει κι ο μπαμπαπαππάς.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2016)

Άσε που με ενοχλούν και τα θρησκευτικά σύμβολα στο δημόσιο βίο γενικότερα. Δεν ξέρω, ίσως αν μπορούσαμε να καναδοποιηθούμε λίγο θα άλλαζα γνώμη, προς το παρόν όμως προτιμώ τη γαλλική προσέγγιση. 

Τη μαντήλα μου και στην κουζίνα γρήγορα :twit:


----------



## Archangelos (Apr 7, 2016)

Palavra said:


> *Άσε που με ενοχλούν και τα θρησκευτικά σύμβολα στο δημόσιο βίο γενικότερα.* Δεν ξέρω, ίσως αν μπορούσαμε να καναδοποιηθούμε λίγο θα άλλαζα γνώμη, προς το παρόν όμως προτιμώ τη γαλλική προσέγγιση.


Το Σύνταγμα ορίζει ως επικρατούσα Εκκλησία την Ανατολική Ορθόδοξο. Εικόνα του Κυρίου και Σταυρό παντού. :twit::twit::twit:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2016)

Εμ, έτσι είναι αυτά, τι να κάνεις, καθόμαστε εμείς και τα συζητάμε μεταξύ τύρου και άχλαδου να περνάει η ώρα.

Αν όμως όριζε και αυτό το καλό μας το Σύνταγμα να την πληρώνει την Ανατολική Ορθόδοξο μόνο όποιος την αγαπά τόσο ώστε να συμφωνεί με το _εικόνα και σταυρό_ παντού, είμαι σίγουρη ότι πολλοί φορολογούμενοι θα ανέκραζαν στον Φοροσωτήρα Ωσαννά. 

(Ξέχασα ότι εμείς τα θήλεα δεν πρέπει να μιλάμε δημοσίως, πάω να βρω το κεφαλομάντηλο και εξαφανίζομαι, τα 'χει πει ο Απόστολος ο Παύλος, εξάλλου)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 7, 2016)

Archangelos said:


> *Αυτό είναι το hijab*
> http://fashiongetup.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Latest-Summer-Hijab-Collection-For-Muslim-Women.jpg
> 
> *κι αυτό είναι το burka*
> http://images.alarabiya.net/4e/ee/640x392_53122_76364.jpg


Και αυτό είναι το *niquab*. 
Θυμίζει τη μπούρκα, αλλά είναι μόνο για το κεφάλι, ενώ η μπούρκα ολόσωμη. 
Εννοείται ότι αποκάτω απ' το νικάμπ φοράς σεμνά ρουχαλάκια - όχι όπως κάνουν οι niquabitch. ;)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2016)

Ναι, σεμνά ρουχαλάκια, καλά. Διάβαζα το μπλογκ μιας Αμερικανίδας διαμένουσας σε αραβική χώρα, η οποία έλεγε ότι τα εσώρουχα που φορούν οι γυναίκες σε Σαουδική Αραβία και λοιπές δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις θα έκαναν τη μέση Αμερικανίδα να κοκκινίσει από ντροπή (κάτι με τον ανταγωνισμό για την προσοχή του άντρα τους είχε να κάνει, δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς, θυμάμαι όμως ότι έλεγε για στρινγκ με φωτάκια και φτερά και πούπουλα).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2016)

Και μιας και είδα ότι έχει αναφερθεί ξανά η Γαλλία εδώ, ας βάλουμε κι έναν ενδιαφέρον λίνκο: Ni Putes Ni Soumises


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2016)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν ξέρω γιατί αναφέρεις τον Καναδά, Παλ. Εκεί φαγώνονται για το αν επιτρέπεται ή απαγορέυεται η μπούρκα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2016)

Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση ότι γενικώς στον Καναδά κάπως τα έχουν λύσει αυτά με τους σιχ, μιχ και λοιπούς στο δημόσιο βιο. Δεν γνωρίζω ειδικά για την μπούρκα αλλά δεν μου κάνει και εντύπωση αυτό που λες. Αν επιτρέπεις σε πολίτες να περιφέρονται σκεπασμένοι από την κορυφή ως τα νύχια με μπούρκες, αποκρύπτοντας τα χαρακτηριστικά του προσώπου τους και αρνούμενοι φυσικά ελέγχους ασφαλείας και τέτοια, τότε πρέπει να επιτρέψεις σε όποιον θέλει να μπαίνει όπου θέλει με καλυμμένο πρόσωπο και σώμα, είτε φοράει τη στολή του Νταρθ Βέιντερ είτε στολή χανούμισσας.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2016)

Το χαρακτηριστικό του Καναδά από παλιά ήταν ότι ήταν ιδιαίτερα φιλόξενη χώρα προς του νέους κατοίκους της και με αυτόν τον τρόπο ενσωμάτωνε συνεχώς τους μετανάστες*. Δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται όμως όταν ο μετανάστης δεν επιθυμεί να ενσωματωθεί και απαιτεί ειδική μεταχείριση. Το 2011 είχε απαγορευτεί η μπούρκα σε ορισμένες δημόσιες λειτουργίες. Το 2015 η απαγόρευση καταργήθηκε στο όνομα της ελευθερίας να φοράει κανείς ό,τι θέλει. Τελικά μάλλον είναι αναποφάσιστοι ακόμα. 

* Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι οι παλιοί κάτοικοι έχουν λύσει τα μεταξύ τους προβλήματα (π.χ. υπάρχει ακόμα αντιπαλότητα γαλόφωνων- αγγλόφωνων, οι Ινουίτ και οι Ινδιάνοι είναι ακόμα πολίτες β΄κατηγορίας κλπ κλπ). 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μια που λέγαμε για σχολική στολή, μια φωτό μεε Άγγλους μαθητές, όπου βλέπετε ότι η μαθήτρια με τη μαντήλα δεν εξαιρείται από τη σχολική στολή, ούτε φοράει ό,τι της καπνίσει. 






Άλλο παράδειγμα (προσέξτε το μαντήλι με το σήμα του σχολείου)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 7, 2016)

Ε μετά θα φταίμε εμείς αν επικαλεστούμε θρησκευτικούς λόγους για να φοράμε τη σχολική στολή με σουρωτήρι στο κεφάλι, εις το όνομα του Μεγάλου Μακαρονοτέρατος;

Και μη μου πείτε ότι δεν είναι σοβαρά πράματα αυτά και τους εμπαίζουμε και ευτελίζουμε το θρησκευτικό αίσθημα και τέτοια. Είναι πάρα πολύ σοβαρά και έχουμε πάρα πολύ σοβαρούς λόγους να το κάνουμε - τουλάχιστον το ίδιο σοβαρούς, ίσως και σοβαρότερους από τους λόγους για τους οποίους οι διάφορες μουσουλμάνες κυρίες διεκδικούν το δικαίωμα να φορούν μαντήλα. 

Σοβαρολογώ.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι δεν θα φταίτε καθόλου. Μάλιστα στον Καναδά που τον αναφέραμε, όταν είχε ανάψει η συζήτηση για τη μπούρκα, ένας άντρας εμφανίστηκε με μπούρκα σε δημόσια εκδήλωση και απαίτησε να γίνει σεβαστό το δικαίωμά του να φοράει ό,τι θέλει. 

Το ζήτημα από την άλλη είναι ότι οι περισσότερες χώρες δεν είναι Γαλλία και τα θρησκευτικά σύμβολα δεν απαγορεύονται. Επομένως πώς κάνεις διάκριση ανάμεσα σε θρησκευτικά σύμβολα; Επιτρέπεις στους Σιχ να φοράνε τουρμπάνι και απαγορεύεις στις μουσουλμάνες το φερετζέ;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2016)

SBE said:


> Το ζήτημα από την άλλη είναι ότι οι περισσότερες χώρες δεν είναι Γαλλία και τα θρησκευτικά σύμβολα δεν απαγορεύονται. Επομένως πώς κάνεις διάκριση ανάμεσα σε θρησκευτικά σύμβολα; Επιτρέπεις στους Σιχ να φοράνε τουρμπάνι και απαγορεύεις στις μουσουλμάνες το φερετζέ;


Ακριβώς γι' αυτόν το λόγο ήταν και αδύνατον, κτγμ, να απαγορευτεί στη συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα να παρελάσει με τη μαντήλα. Όταν -όπως μου είπε κι ένας φίλος- η σημαία μας έχει επάνω ένα σταυρό να, τι θα πεις, «οι χριστιανοί από εδώ, οι μη χριστιανοί από εκεί;»

Συνεχίζω να διαφωνώ με την παρέλαση, πάντως :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2016)

Και γιάυτό εγώ είπα ότι θα έβαζα τους μαθητές να παρελάσουν με εθνική ενδυμασία. 
Αλλά και να καταργηθούν οι παρελάσεις δεν λύνεται το πρόβλημα. 
Στην ακόλουθη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το καστ βρετανικής κωμικής σειράς που γράφει ο πρωταγωνιστής (ο ηλικιωμένος στη μέση) που είναι Πακιστανο-άγγλος. Η σειρά διακωμωδεί τα ήθη και την καθημερινότα μιας οικογένειας Πακιστανών μεταναστών. Η κοπέλλα με το βουνό στο κεφάλι δεν είναι υπερβολικά ντυμένη με σκοπό το διασυρμό του χιτζάμπ. Έτσι ακριβώς κυκλοφορούνε πολλές τελευταία, γιατί έχει γίνει μόδα να φοράς τη μαντήλα με ποιός ξερει τί κατασκευή από κάτω για να δείχνει τεράστια. 
Αν είσαι επομένως δάσκαλος σε σχολείο ή διευθυντής σε υπηρεσία ή προιστάμενος γενικά, τί στο καλό θα πρέπει να κάνεις όταν μπαίνει πρώτα το αντίσκηνο και μετά αυτή που το κουβαλάει στο κεφάλι; Kαι κατά πόσο είναι αυτό modest wear;


----------

